# Hamm March 2008



## tarantulabarn

We have had some long delays in launching the web site for booking seats on the coach so i am taking bookings in the old way, Pm me your email addy and ill get the forms out to you, if you dont get paid for some time let me know and ill reserve the seats for you.

We are hoping to have a second this time coach doing a run from Scotland down, but this will depoend on numbers booked

These are the details of the trip for those that have never been with us


*Hamm, Germany*
*March 15th 2008*​​This show has been voted the biggest in the world now with over 11000sq meters of tables in three halls and hundreds of sellers selling Reptiles, Amphibians, Inverts, Arachnid, Tanks, Heating, Lighting, Substrates.​​We 74 seater coaches with hot & cold water, toilet facilities and free tea and coffee, leaving on the Euro tunnel at around 9pm on Friday 14th March 2008. ​The cost of the trip will be £75.​Pick up and Parking Southern will again be at 8pm at the the Ashford truck stop at a cost of £6 tbc per car, and for those who don’t fancy driving straight back a double bed and breakfast (rated five star) is only £37.50 Evening meals before we go are £6.99-£8.99 

Pick up and parking Northern will at the Coach depot just off juncton 22 M6 at approximately Midday , Parking is free, you will be bought down to Ashford to meet the rest of us where you can have a meal and a drink in the bar before we go.​​Follow this link for details, no need to pre book, do it on the day http://www.transportcafe.co.uk/channel_tunnel_lorry_park_transport_cafe_truck_stop.html​​No Cites or DWA animals permitted with out proper paperwork from the seller​Price is per seat, we are unable to provide discounts for children, and do not recommend children under 10 attend. Any child 16 or under MUST be accompanied by an adult.​​Rough itenary for the trip ​
Leave Manchester 1300 
Stop Toddington services 
Arrive Ashford Truckstop 1900 
Dinner and rest 
Leave Ashford 2045 
Shuttle Crossing 2200 
Arrive Calais 23.45 (local) 
Stop Belgium DUTY FREES pay in UK pounds better exchange rate 
Stop for coffee 
Arrive Hamm 0700 (local) 
stay on coach-go to cafe -q up 
Leave Hamm 1700 (local) 
Full Lunch Break en route back 
Quick coffee stop 
Shuttle Back 0000 (local) 
Arrive Calais 23.45 
Arrive Ashford 0030 
Arrive Manchester 0700 approx 

Obviously times might vary a little but we will have plenty of stops for food etc​​email:[email protected]​​​We already have the first coach half full so if you do want to go drop me an email or PM


----------



## annewynne

*hamm 2008*

please could you tell me if there are any other species for sale at hamm(ie.marmosets?) or similar,or do i have to contact breeders there?,any info would be much appreciated thanks.


----------



## tarantulabarn

annewynne said:


> please could you tell me if there are any other species for sale at hamm(ie.marmosets?) or similar,or do i have to contact breeders there?,any info would be much appreciated thanks.


 
You wont get primates at hamm, there are a few mammals there but not many


----------



## annewynne

*hamm*

thanks for the quick reply,nevermind-what kind of mammals do they have?


----------



## tarantulabarn

Various rodents and hedgehogs mainly


----------



## annewynne

*thanks*

thanks for the info,my husband and his friend are going,i was but all that travelling would be too much for me,i was going to give my hubby a shopping list lol.


----------



## Athravan

annewynne said:


> thanks for the info,my husband and his friend are going,i was but all that travelling would be too much for me,i was going to give my hubby a shopping list lol.


All primates and I think a lot of mammals (carnivores, certainly the exotic ones) have to be subject to a 6 month quarantine when coming in to the UK


----------



## gecko-kus

quarantine is quite expenisve isn't it? i watched a tv show and i'm sure they said it was like £1000 for the 6 months and that was just for a kitten.


----------



## sweetvicky

I have a few Questions about Hamm

1. Are there any restriction on who can go (members of RFUK only or membership to anything else)

2. How can I pay for seats

3. When buying non licenced reptiles in Germany, are there any restrictions on bringing them back into the UK?

4. How do the animals travel back with us? (bit of an obvious question maybe, but do they sit in plastic boxes on our laps, is there a part of the bus roped off for them, do they travel secured in a luggage bay etc)

5. Are there standard ways of keeping reptiles warm as a group on the way back, or do we take hot water bottles and heat pads with us?

I'm sorry if any of these questions seem daft or obvious, but I thought it might be a good idea to see exactly what i'm in for  It's more than 2 months away and i'm already excited!


----------



## tarantulabarn

sweetvicky said:


> I have a few Questions about Hamm
> 
> 1. Are there any restriction on who can go (members of RFUK only or membership to anything else)
> 
> Anyone can go though most of the passengers are on rfuk (all completely mad)
> 
> 2. How can I pay for seats
> 
> Cash Cheque Postal order or paypal
> 
> 3. When buying non licenced reptiles in Germany, are there any restrictions on bringing them back into the UK?
> 
> No restictions but check if they are on cities and need any other kind of paperwork, allways get a reciept as well. If in doubt let me know what you are going for and ill check for you
> 
> 4. How do the animals travel back with us? (bit of an obvious question maybe, but do they sit in plastic boxes on our laps, is there a part of the bus roped off for them, do they travel secured in a luggage bay etc)
> 
> You must place any tubs into polyboxes, avaliable at the show for about €5 if you dont have any, and these are placed in the hold which is heated
> 
> 5. Are there standard ways of keeping reptiles warm as a group on the way back, or do we take hot water bottles and heat pads with us?
> 
> I never recomend venting boxes or putting heating in,but it is down to personal choice, the hold is about 75 degrees
> 
> I'm sorry if any of these questions seem daft or obvious, but I thought it might be a good idea to see exactly what i'm in for  It's more than 2 months away and i'm already excited!


No problem just ask away, i am sure other people find the answers usefull


----------



## tarantulabarn

Blimey, 32 seats booked today, I am switching off now cos ive got finger ache!!


----------



## GazEmm

Have another couple daft/possibly obvious questions to ask about HAMM...

1) Are there mainly grown on snakes available at this show? Not really up on my breeding of snakes yet to understand whats available at what time of year :blush:

2) Long shot, but is there ever a list of breeders attending? I have a few snakes i would love but im not holding my breath giving their normally high price tags. If i could arrange something beforehand mind i may save that little extra if i know i can get what i want :flrt:

3) Do you need to pay using Euros or is £sterling accepted?

4) Is it cash only for snakes?

Im asking the fourth one as i wouldnt be too keen on carrying about a lot of cash, as im going more for a 'look around' and not really planning on getting anything. I will be putting aside a bit of money IN CASE i see something i like but I dont want to carry around a wad of cash on the off chance something takes my fancy!!

Also, can i please have a form...email addy is *[email protected]*.

Payday end of the month if thats ok??

Ta,
Gary.


----------



## cornmorphs

euros, although some do take cards.
there is about anything you want at the show, maybe not crocs, but most other stuff, all ages, sexes and morphs.. prices are cheapere than uk


----------



## Dexter

Hi, did you get my cheque ?

Are we crossing by boat or eurotunnel ?

Cheers.


----------



## Dexter

gecko-kus said:


> quarantine is quite expenisve isn't it? i watched a tv show and i'm sure they said it was like £1000 for the 6 months and that was just for a kitten.


Yeah, it's a rip off, but as you rightly said, quarentine applies to mammals not reptiles, so you won't need to pay a thing.


----------



## Dexter

tarantulabarn said:


> Leave Manchester 1300
> Stop Toddington services
> Arrive Ashford Truckstop 1900
> Dinner and rest
> Leave Ashford 2045
> Shuttle Crossing 2200
> Arrive Calais 23.45 (local)
> Stop Belgium DUTY FREES pay in UK pounds better exchange rate
> Stop for coffee
> Arrive Hamm 0700 (local)
> stay on coach-go to cafe -q up
> Leave Hamm 1700 (local)
> Full Lunch Break en route back
> Quick coffee stop
> Shuttle Back 0000 (local)
> Arrive Calais 23.45
> Arrive Ashford 0030
> Arrive Manchester 0700 approx


I thought we would stop at a strip club on the way over :roll:


----------



## Dexter

sweetvicky said:


> 4. How do the animals travel back with us?


I'll be getting a taipan and a black mamba which I'll be free-handling on the way back to keep people awake and entertained : victory:


----------



## tarantulabarn

Dexter said:


> I thought we would stop at a strip club on the way over :roll:


 
Shhhhh The missus might read this:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## jonnydotcom

too late mine has:censor:.


----------



## tarantulabarn

jonnydotcom said:


> too late mine has:censor:.


 
Nothing to do with me i'm innocent:eek4::eek4::eek4:


----------



## Diablo

tarantulabarn said:


> Nothing to do with me i'm innocent:eek4::eek4::eek4:


Steve do i have to book mine and the missuses seat????? 

How you doing mate.


----------



## tarantulabarn

Hi Diablo, just pm me ya address and phone number, ill do the rest


----------



## Diablo

tarantulabarn said:


> Hi Diablo, just pm me ya address and phone number, ill do the rest


Hehe ok mate will do  hows things at your end?


----------



## tarantulabarn

Diablo said:


> Hehe ok mate will do  hows things at your end?


All good, coach is going well, just starting to rebuild the insect house


----------



## Diablo

tarantulabarn said:


> All good, coach is going well, just starting to rebuild the insect house


Sound mate  I noticed the coach was doing well bet you was busy typing lol.


----------



## Dexter

Dexter said:


> Hi, did you get my cheque ?
> 
> Are we crossing by boat or eurotunnel ?
> 
> Cheers.


Any chance for a reply to these couple of points ? :crazy:


----------



## purejurrasic

I can tell u about the crossing, its eurotunnel.

As for the cheque, afraid only steve can answer that !


----------



## Diablo

purejurrasic said:


> I can tell u about the crossing, its eurotunnel.
> 
> As for the cheque, afraid only steve can answer that !


Tony how long did the EuroTunnel take us last time was in 20-30 minutes???? I cant remember lol


----------



## Athravan

Although I can't travel on the coach with you guys I hope to see a few people there


----------



## gecko-kus

it's a shame we're not going  have a wedding to go to in april and houten so can't make it


----------



## tarantulabarn

Dexter said:


> Any chance for a reply to these couple of points ? :crazy:


Can you tell me what surname it was in


----------



## Shadow_Eyed

I know people say prices here are cheaper than the UK, but can anyone give some price differences of what you would expect to pay here, and at hamm for different reptiles. e.g. royals, corns . Thanks Sam


----------



## Athravan

Shadow_Eyed said:


> I know people say prices here are cheaper than the UK, but can anyone give some price differences of what you would expect to pay here, and at hamm for different reptiles. e.g. royals, corns . Thanks Sam


It depends what you're after really and what the Euro is like to the pound and what time of year it is, but you should be able to save at least 25% and as much as 50% off UK prices, but it really is variable.


----------



## reptiles-ink

Do we need to change our money to euro before we go or will there be somewhere either there or on the way to change it?
If there will be then which works in our favour for exchange rates?


----------



## LFG

Really looking forward tot his - been meaning to go for years and finally got my act together.

Don't know the answer to your question, but the post office do Euros commision free so might be easiest to stock up before you go then not have to worry about it? Guess it depends how much you're taking...

Anyone whos been before know whats usually on offer in terms of darts? I'm after a few leucomelas and azeureus... any age, even tadpoles if needs must. Will also be on the lookout for some specialised housing too, though I have alternatives if it doesn't work out.


----------



## Dexter

tarantulabarn said:


> Can you tell me what surname it was in


Veit :crazy:


----------



## Dexter

reptiles-ink said:


> Do we need to change our money to euro before we go or will there be somewhere either there or on the way to change it?
> If there will be then which works in our favour for exchange rates?


That's a hard question to answer. Exchange rates vary a lot from place to place, but at the same time they are not extremely different. You might save 20 quid or so when you change a grand, but not much more than that.

I'll exchange my money in the high street, because there are some 5 places I can compare. So if I get the cheapest there, I'll have a good deal regardless of how much I could have saved on the road.

The main thing with money exchange is that once you make your decision and exchange your money, you no longer look around, because you will always find cheaper places afterwards.


----------



## Athravan

Marks and Spencer typically offers the best rates in my area.


----------



## tarantulabarn

Dexter said:


> Veit :crazy:


Yes all recieved


----------



## tarantulabarn

reptiles-ink said:


> Do we need to change our money to euro before we go or will there be somewhere either there or on the way to change it?
> If there will be then which works in our favour for exchange rates?


 
Chage it before you go as cash points and euro beurous dont give you a good rate, most are there about te same but i woul try your local travel agent and post office.


----------



## Daredevil

Just out of interest how much would you expect to pay for a normal 07 Royal in Hamm??


----------



## Dexter

bradhollands999 said:


> Just out of interest how much would you expect to pay for a normal 07 Royal in Hamm??


Probably not much. You can get a roayl here for 50 quid or so, so at hamm you should be able to get for 25 quid.

From what I heard, come the end of the show and people start flogging their stuff otherwise they will have to take the snakes back to their country. Of course no one would mind to take a piedball back home, but the most common snakes will probably be at bargain prices.


----------



## cornmorphs

yeah they will be 25-30 usually


----------



## Dexter

Are you going Nige ?


----------



## MOz

what kind of prices are you looking at for leo's? do people even sell normals there or are they all the higher end stuff?

cheers
kieran


----------



## Athravan

MOz said:


> what kind of prices are you looking at for leo's? do people even sell normals there or are they all the higher end stuff?
> 
> cheers
> kieran


£10-15 but to be honest you can pick them up at the end of the day for those prices at any of the UK shows too.. lower end stuff like normal corns, normal leos, normal royals, bd's etc. isn't always that much cheaper than at a uk show, although certainly a lot cheaper than most uk shops.


----------



## sweetvicky

Dexter said:


> I'll be getting a taipan and a black mamba which I'll be free-handling on the way back to keep people awake and entertained : victory:


Lmao, now that i'd be interested in seeing (from a distance of course!)


----------



## SelinaRealm

Hi there,

I was just wondering if you could give me some details on if the Bus will be picking up in Scotland (as it was memtioned at the begining)? Where would be the Scottish pick up point be?

I would be interested on joining in on the road trip.... More to be nosy and see all the reps there... than to buy anything really...lol


----------



## tarantulabarn

SelinaRealm said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I was just wondering if you could give me some details on if the Bus will be picking up in Scotland (as it was memtioned at the begining)? Where would be the Scottish pick up point be?
> 
> I would be interested on joining in on the road trip.... More to be nosy and see all the reps there... than to buy anything really...lol


 
The pick up will probally be at the coach companies yard in edinburgh, but i have to confirm this, and yes we have booked the coach


----------



## Robbie

Quite random but mammal wise, ever seen Sugar Gliders for sale?


----------



## kaimarion

I cant book through Coachtotheshow.com ~ Home .
I keep getting the same message "*Image verification string missing. This is probably a fault on the server."*


----------



## purejurrasic

Yep, seems to be a problem somewhere

Always the way, upwards of 500 est bookings and live entries worked fine, as soon as i open the site, bang goes tits up !

Am looking into it now, but now a home so a little limited, will post here when i know anything.

Sorry

Tony


----------



## kaimarion

Should I just PM you or Tarantulabarn with my booking info as when I e-mailed the form it would not open.


----------



## Hamish

not sure if this has been answered elsewhere or not so gonna take the plunge and accept the flames if i am being stupid/to lazy to read all forums.

the trip price is £75 does that include the pick up from edinburgh (i dont mind paying extra as we are a fair bit north of manchester lol)
how much does the show cost to get into as i presume the £75+ is the price of the coach journey to and from the show.


----------



## cornmorphs

10 euros into the show.


----------



## Faith

Think the website is back up and running now


----------



## purejurrasic

kaimarion said:


> Should I just PM you or Tarantulabarn with my booking info as when I e-mailed the form it would not open.


Nah, hold off. I have my host looking into it as we speak so hopefully will be working soon. Theres 30 seats left on that coach so no rush just yet


----------



## purejurrasic

Hamish said:


> not sure if this has been answered elsewhere or not so gonna take the plunge and accept the flames if i am being stupid/to lazy to read all forums.
> 
> the trip price is £75 does that include the pick up from edinburgh (i dont mind paying extra as we are a fair bit north of manchester lol)
> how much does the show cost to get into as i presume the £75+ is the price of the coach journey to and from the show.


nah, not silly. 

the 75 includes return travel from your choice of pick up.

There is no extra to pay in order to get to the show.


----------



## purejurrasic

Faith said:


> Think the website is back up and running now


 
The site is fine, it just the booking form thats got an internal problem which is being looked at.


----------



## tarantulabarn

I have just put a test booking and is working fine now


----------



## kaimarion

Ok just go it booked for:
.me (curtis) 
.my friend (Ewan)
.Dad (John)

Will pay for seats hopefuly tommorow when my Dad gets home  .


----------



## purejurrasic

kaimarion said:


> Ok just go it booked for:
> .me (curtis)
> .my friend (Ewan)
> .Dad (John)
> 
> Will pay for seats hopefuly tommorow when my Dad gets home  .


Yep Curtis, thats all come through fine on the website.

Thanks

Tony


----------



## Trice

Just booked it for myself  Greg lol


----------



## Diablo

Greg you found out what those T.U.B.S look like yet????


PJ why aren't you on msn


----------



## Trice

Diablo said:


> Greg you found out what those T.U.B.S look like yet????
> 
> 
> PJ why aren't you on msn


nope lol


----------



## purejurrasic

Diablo said:


> PJ why aren't you on msn


Cos I got names addresses and emails coming out me ears right now, and still coding some back end stuff !!


----------



## Trice

purejurrasic said:


> Cos I got names addresses and emails coming out me ears right now, and still coding some back end stuff !!


If you need a hand with coding, i might be able to help.


----------



## Diablo

purejurrasic said:


> Cos I got names addresses and emails coming out me ears right now, and still coding some back end stuff !!


lol sweet mate  if i knew what to do id help you but i dont have a clue


----------



## purejurrasic

Thanks greg, its just a case of ironing out little bugs that didnt appear in testing such as a hypen in an email address, I didnt think of that !



Code:


:#
#TEST#Email ~ /^[-a-z0-9_.][email protected][-a-z0-9_]+\.([-a-z0-9_.]+)*[-a-z0-9_.]$/i #

Got it sussed now, the code above is just a patten that the email address is tested against to see if its in a valid format !

Then I done the same test on the second email, then had to code to check that both match and return an error if they didnt !

Phew !

No dout it still wont cover every possible address but hey ho !


----------



## Trice

purejurrasic said:


> Thanks greg, its just a case of ironing out little bugs that didnt appear in testing such as a hypen in an email address, I didnt think of that !
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> :#
> #TEST#Email ~ /^[-a-z0-9_.][email protected][-a-z0-9_]+\.([-a-z0-9_.]+)*[-a-z0-9_.]$/i #
> 
> Got it sussed now, the code above is just a patten that the email address is tested against to see if its in a valid format !
> 
> Then I done the same test on the second email, then had to code to check that both match and return an error if they didnt !
> 
> Phew !
> 
> No dout it still wont cover every possible address but hey ho !


how about checking to see if the domain is an exisiting domain part of the email? :whistling2:


----------



## purejurrasic

Trice said:


> how about checking to see if the domain is an exisiting domain part of the email? :whistling2:


hehe.

If that becomes a problem I may come back to you on it, but theres quite a bit of protection built in such as disallowing urls in any field etc.


----------



## Trice

purejurrasic said:


> hehe.
> 
> If that becomes a problem I may come back to you on it, but theres quite a bit of protection built in such as disallowing urls in any field etc.


Lol You're welcome to bug me, i'll help anyway i can. am going to actually do a domain check for emails for the site im making anyway.


----------



## purejurrasic

Thanks

I am not to bad with the code, cant be to write up a live interactive booking system with varible destinations, varible transport, different numbers of pick up points, varible passenger numbers. I think anyway !

I am just crud at graphics. Would love a nice cool css based template for the site, but just dont have the time !


----------



## Trice

purejurrasic said:


> Thanks
> 
> I am not to bad with the code, cant be to write up a live interactive booking system with varible destinations, varible transport, different numbers of pick up points, varible passenger numbers. I think anyway !
> 
> I am just crud at graphics. Would love a nice cool css based template for the site, but just dont have the time !


dont look at me! im good with php. but terrible with anything that requires graphics and a design. My site i got my mate to do what he thought i'd want, and then i just got him to change the bits i wanted different etc. Lol.

Anyway. Sorry for changing the subject of the thread.
Back to hammmmmmmm!


----------



## purejurrasic

Hi All

Just an update for you

26 seats left on coach 1 manchester, birmingham, ashford pickups
28 seats left on coach 2 Edinburgh, carlise,leeds, cambridge and ashford

these are going fast, you can book online with the link below. Payment can be made by paypal, or you can hang off till the end of the month till payday.


If you have booked, but not yet got your booking confirmation by email, let me know by pm your surname and email.

Tony


----------



## tarantulabarn

Just spoken to the coach company who have confirmed that they are fitting a ski box to the back of the coach to give us extra luggage space, This will only be used for the dry goods like substrates, vivs, faunariums cork etc and will give us the extra psace we needed in dec for livestock

The box measures 9 foot tall 8 foot wide and 3 foot deep

Just right for all that ciork that they sell cheap!!

Yes i found some more piccys from December

Very dodgy looking bunch!!!


----------



## Dexter

tarantulabarn said:


> Very dodgy looking bunch!!!


Bloody hell, I think I'll take a baseball bat for self-defense.

Look at the fat bloke on the left, and a dark man just behind him with looks of someone who had just escaped death row.

How about Prince William in the middle, and that guy with the dodgy hair on the right :roll:


----------



## nicky

duhhhh must be really slow as wanted to go on hamm trip but did'nt know how i was gonna get down to coach pickups but just saw theres an edinburgh one!!...Tony or steve what would the price be for myself and son from edinburgh pickup.......


----------



## tarantulabarn

Give em a break, they were only alowed out for the day!:lol2:


----------



## tarantulabarn

nicky said:


> duhhhh must be really slow as wanted to go on hamm trip but did'nt know how i was gonna get down to coach pickups but just saw theres an edinburgh one!!...Tony what would the price be for myself and son from edinburgh pickup.......


 
The new site is now live, all the info and prices are on there, but it costs the same for everyone as the second coach wants our business so is not surcharging from the North.


----------



## nicky

just looked up site thanks Steve......


----------



## nicky

wayhay all booked thanks Steve....can i ask what time the pick up will be from edinburgh...


----------



## emma_fyfe

have booked for the pick up in birmingham..where abouts would it be and any idea on time? also who else is going on that one?

Emma x


----------



## Hamish

woot got my confirmation when i got back from work, i have not been forgotten : victory:

pity the shirts only goto XXL time for a diet to fit into 1 of them :lol2:
i might be laughing but i aint kidding :lol2:


----------



## rob-stl-07

when will we get the confirmation thing?


----------



## jonnydotcom

got my confirmation email 2day but it was blank, should it have anything on it??


----------



## tarantulabarn

jonnydotcom said:


> got my confirmation email 2day but it was blank, should it have anything on it??


can you forward me a copy please


----------



## kaimarion

Can we see a preview or hear a description of what the shirts look like???


----------



## tarantulabarn

kaimarion said:


> Can we see a preview or hear a description of what the shirts look like???


No Not yet, as and when the design is finished


----------



## tarantulabarn

rob-stl-07 said:


> when will we get the confirmation thing?


Should have already got it, what surname


----------



## freekygeeky

d o you have any idea where we wil be picke dup in cambridge - not in a rush to know just wondered


----------



## tarantulabarn

All pick up points will be confirmed once we have found suitable places, if you know any let me know


----------



## Young_Gun

Whens the closin date for payment?


----------



## freekygeeky

there is teh cambridge services --- never been there - have no need to lol... but its a service station - so i guess itll be a good place...


or round mine LMAO
thats ajoke.. lol





tarantulabarn said:


> All pick up points will be confirmed once we have found suitable places, if you know any let me know


----------



## tarantulabarn

Young_Gun said:


> Whens the closin date for payment?


End of the month ish depends when you get paid:lol2:


----------



## tarantulabarn

freekygeeky said:


> there is teh cambridge services --- never been there - have no need to lol... but its a service station - so i guess itll be a good place...
> 
> 
> or round mine LMAO
> thats ajoke.. lol


 
Ummmm. How big is your driveway


----------



## freekygeeky

hehe tiny!! cant even fit one car on it --- will that do for the coach  hehe


tarantulabarn said:


> Ummmm. How big is your driveway


----------



## tarantulabarn

freekygeeky said:


> hehe tiny!! cant even fit one car on it --- will that do for the coach  hehe


Coach aint the problem, 20 cars might be though:lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

hehe i can have 2 parked out side my house - and 2 round me grandaas - lol... tahts 4!!! 


tarantulabarn said:


> Coach aint the problem, 20 cars might be though:lol2:


----------



## Trice

Wouldn't the park-and-ride be best idea to pick up in Cambridge?
theres plenty of parking spaces (Not sure if it's allowed overnight though) and plenty of room for coaches. Plus you dont have to go in town.


----------



## freekygeeky

park and ride - if a coach goes there you will be fined


our coach for special needs kids... gets fined every time we g there.


but we have no choice..


and you cannot park over night.




Trice said:


> Wouldn't the park-and-ride be best idea to pick up in Cambridge?
> theres plenty of parking spaces (Not sure if it's allowed overnight though) and plenty of room for coaches. Plus you dont have to go in town.


----------



## Trice

freekygeeky said:


> park and ride - if a coach goes there you will be fined
> 
> 
> our coach for special needs kids... gets fined every time we g there.
> 
> 
> but we have no choice..
> 
> 
> and you cannot park over night.


Well there goes my suggestion out the window lol.
I never used park and ride. But always went past it when i went back up to cambridge when i lived there.


----------



## freekygeeky

hehe
well as most people live in cambridge or not tooo far 
they can just get a bus to cambridge services?



Trice said:


> Well there goes my suggestion out the window lol.
> I never used park and ride. But always went past it when i went back up to cambridge when i lived there.


----------



## purejurrasic

This is a little problem for us, as we dont know the areas.

If anyone near the pick ups knows of a suitable location, where cars can be left safely for over 24 hours, and is not to far of the motoways etc, then please do let us know, and we can contact them.

Gina, do you have any details like address or number of these services, they sound pretty good.

Tony


----------



## Trice

I'll probably be getting the train to cambridge. So will have to try to work a way of getting from the train station to the pickup point


----------



## tarantulabarn

Trice said:


> I'll probably be getting the train to cambridge. So will have to try to work a way of getting from the train station to the pickup point


public transport wont be any good cos of the time we get back, i would hazard a guess that canbridge will get back around 2.30am on the sunday


----------



## Trice

tarantulabarn said:


> public transport wont be any good cos of the time we get back, i would hazard a guess that canbridge will get back around 2.30am on the sunday


I was hoping to get a hotel  
Not in Cambridge, somewhere south, Ashford or where ever?


----------



## Diablo

Trice said:


> I was hoping to get a hotel
> Not in Cambridge, somewhere south, Ashford or where ever?


Dude why don't you just drive to Ashford lmao .


----------



## freekygeeky

if u can get to sawston - we can take you there - well my dad will....



Trice said:


> I'll probably be getting the train to cambridge. So will have to try to work a way of getting from the train station to the pickup point


----------



## freekygeeky

very true hehe - sorry 



tarantulabarn said:


> public transport wont be any good cos of the time we get back, i would hazard a guess that canbridge will get back around 2.30am on the sunday


----------



## freekygeeky

Extra Motorway Services - Welcome

i have never been - as i dont need to go there... lol.. but its a service station so i guess you can go there - and itlooks liek ti has accomidation there too


if its only a couple of peopel from cambridge .. then we will probably get a lift with grahams mum.. who has a 8 seater car....so if u get a lift here we could probbly get a lift to the services...


but idont know how many people are goign from cambridge - so that might be a silly idea 


p.s teh budgens car park - not secure.. but you can park there oover night...

in my village



purejurrasic said:


> This is a little problem for us, as we dont know the areas.
> 
> If anyone near the pick ups knows of a suitable location, where cars can be left safely for over 24 hours, and is not to far of the motoways etc, then please do let us know, and we can contact them.
> 
> Gina, do you have any details like address or number of these services, they sound pretty good.
> 
> Tony


----------



## intravenous

Any idea what time the Edinburgh coach will be leaving and returning? Will there be plugs on the coach (I dn't exepect so but I'm allowed to hope :roll? What happens in Ashford? Do the two coaches cross separately so it is effectively two separate groups going to Hamm?


----------



## tarantulabarn

intravenous said:


> Any idea what time the Edinburgh coach will be leaving and returning? Will be confirmed later
> Will there be plugs on the coach ???
> (I dn't exepect so but I'm allowed to hope :roll?
> What happens in Ashford? Do the two coaches cross separately so it is effectively two separate groups going to Hamm?


 We are all meeting up in ashford for refreshments and will go over in tandem


----------



## intravenous

tarantulabarn said:


> We are all meeting up in ashford for refreshments and will go over in tandem


What time on Friday are we likely going to be leaving? Early morning? Lunch?


----------



## Moosey

booked my place, excited! =D

i can try out my failed GCSE in German lol


----------



## MrDimmu

MissMoose said:


> booked my place, excited! =D
> 
> i can try out my failed GCSE in German lol


I booked im going with her ^^

Can laugh at her trying german :whistling2:


----------



## biophile

Hi Everybody!

i'm glad i've come across this site at good time, and i'll go with you to Hamm Fair

quick introduction:

My name is Pawel, i'm Polish, living in UK since 3 years and i'm..... addicted to animals, but people and plants are very important in my life as well

i kept lots of different animals since i was 10 yo [now 31], with few years of break during my teenager period, have been also working in a ZOO as small animal keeper

i had and been breeding different animals, but since early '90 got tarantulas bug, ending with over 70 different species and almost 2000 specimens at some point [i was crazy i must admit, no personal life, as on top of that i had some snakes, lizards and few aquariums and was studying full time and working part time]
i also love snakes, scorpions, lizards, insects...... and an aquarium is a must be instead TV 
when keeping animals, i always try to breed them, as keeping single specimen without giving it possibility to breed is against nature [just my opinion, not intending to flame], also it prevents [at least in theory] protect wild populations. i do not inbreed animals

since i left all animals in Poland, some sold, some in friends some at the ZOO, i was suffering for this 3 years, just have a TV [aquarium] with _Geophagus surinamensis_ for 2 years, and finally i've decided to end this and get 'few' new 'kids'

i hope to meet some good peole here, as i must admit that with exotic animals and their keepers, UK is like a desert when comparing to Poland... honestly

well, thats for now

Best regards,
Pawel


----------



## Hamish

welcome to the forums pawel, if you or anyone else in the edinburgh area fancies meeting up pm me and i am sure we can arange it as its always good to speak to other herp keepers, i only know 2 in the real world and dont get to speak to them that much. guess thats why i am so keen to go on the hamm trip (i am 32 going on 12 at the thought of all the reps to see :lol2


----------



## intravenous

Ooh :razz: two more Edinburgh members...I didn't know there were others.


----------



## Dexter

MissMoose said:


> booked my place, excited! =D
> 
> i can try out my failed GCSE in German lol


I'll be in trouble. I hold a german passport but can't speak any word in german whatsoever. I was embarrassed many times in airports when customs officers started speaking german to me, and I had to tell my life story to explain how come I hold a german passport without speaking feck all in german.


----------



## purejurrasic

*Seat update*

Hi All

Coaches are filling up quick now 

27 spaces left on the manchester, birmingham, cambridge and ashford run

9 spaces on the Edinburgh and Leeds route.

Don miss out, book your seats now, pay at the end of the month on payday !


Also, Does anyone know of any good custom t shirt paces that dont rip you off for artwork??

Tony


----------



## Robbie

Dexter said:


> I'll be in trouble. I hold a german passport but can't speak any word in german whatsoever. I was embarrassed many times in airports when customs officers started speaking german to me, and I had to tell my life story to explain how come I hold a german passport without speaking feck all in german.


I have a Russian passport and speak less than a typical russian infant


----------



## Dexter

Robbie said:


> I have a Russian passport and speak less than a typical russian infant


 
You need to take into consideration that russian infants are the brightest in the world. I've see a program and even the 2 yo's can already speak russian.

I'm 35 and the only word in russian I've been always capable of speaking is Sharapova :notworthy:


----------



## Dexter

purejurrasic said:


> 27 spaces left on the manchester, birmingham, cambridge and ashford run
> 
> 9 spaces on the Edinburgh and Leeds route.


Surely you are only accepting booking from girls from now on, right ?

Too many blokes so far, so we need to put a touch of class and some nice smell in the coach to be able to cope with such a long journey : victory:


----------



## Robbie

Dexter said:


> I'm 35 and the only word in russian I've been always capable of speaking is Sharapova :notworthy:


HAHA!


----------



## unrealjill

intravenous said:


> Ooh :razz: two more Edinburgh members...I didn't know there were others.


a few of us - but sadly not all can afford to go to hamm :censor: was hoping to make it this year to pick up a japalura but can't really justify all that money for one lizard :lol2: or the space in the house


----------



## biophile

Hamish said:


> ...if you or anyone else in the edinburgh area fancies meeting up pm me and i am sure we can arange it as its always good to speak to other herp keepers, i only know 2 in the real world and dont get to speak to them that much.....


pm sent

i'm always up to meet new people, especially when sharing passions, so if other Edinburgh members are willing to meet, it would be something new and exciting in this city....

in my city [Warszawa (Warsaw)], we have meetings on monthly basis, and that was started by few freaks [including me ] who meet on newsgroup many years ago and went for a pint... 
its very good for hobby, would be nice to have something like this here


----------



## intravenous

unrealjill said:


> a few of us - but sadly not all can afford to go to hamm :censor: was hoping to make it this year to pick up a japalura but can't really justify all that money for one lizard :lol2: or the space in the house


Ah, I didn't realise there were so many :smile:. Its good to know there are others close to home.



Robbie said:


> I have a Russian passport and speak less than a typical russian infant


You've never mentioned that before :razz:, how did you manage that?


----------



## ade

Hi ya

I've not read threw all the replys so please forgive me if you have been asked this already. But will there be a collection from birmingham or junc 11 of the m6 {me being lazy:lol2:}.


----------



## bloodcorn

ade said:


> Hi ya
> 
> I've not read threw all the replys so please forgive me if you have been asked this already. But will there be a collection from birmingham or junc 11 of the m6 {me being lazy:lol2:}.


Junction 9 would be much easier :lol2:


----------



## sam c

does anyone know about the one in sep


----------



## Dexter

sam c said:


> does anyone know about the one in sep


Yes, the september show takes place in september : victory:


----------



## purejurrasic

ade said:


> Hi ya
> 
> I've not read threw all the replys so please forgive me if you have been asked this already. But will there be a collection from birmingham or junc 11 of the m6 {me being lazy:lol2:}.


Depends, is there some where there where cars can be left for over 24 hours and that a coach can get to?

If so, send us the details please !

Likewise junc 9 !!


----------



## pankthesnake

purejurrasic said:


> Depends, is there some where there where cars can be left for over 24 hours and that a coach can get to?
> 
> If so, send us the details please !
> 
> Likewise junc 9 !!


There are free car parks in Wednesbury town centre (junction 9), but they are not secure.

My dad works in and around the Birmingham area and I've asked him to put the feelers out for 24 hour parking that will be accessible on Friday afternoon (ie, not in the city centre) but no luck so far


----------



## ade

purejurrasic said:


> Depends, is there some where there where cars can be left for over 24 hours and that a coach can get to?
> 
> If so, send us the details please !
> 
> Likewise junc 9 !!


Me booked know so not bothered. But was'nt thinking about parking and were a coach could go sorry.:blush:


----------



## adamntitch

i want to go but need to see the pennys how many seats left from edinburgh


----------



## tarantulabarn

adamntitch said:


> i want to go but need to see the pennys how many seats left from edinburgh


 
7 left on the scotish coach now


----------



## Hamish

tarantulabarn said:


> 7 left on the scotish coach now


woot we are taking over and btw its Scottish :whistling2:


----------



## tarantulabarn

Hamish said:


> woot we are taking over and btw its Scottish :whistling2:


 

NORTHERN!!:lol2:


----------



## Diablo

Im northern


----------



## groovy chick

Is it paypal only?


----------



## tarantulabarn

Hi

No you can print your form and send a cheque


----------



## Hamish

tarantulabarn said:


> NORTHERN!!:lol2:


northern are just lost/stolen scottish:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## jonnydotcom

I'm northern an i ain't lost or Scottish but i ain't as northern than Brian(the keeper) cos he's a Geordie. but he does now live in bridlington so he aint as northern as before:lol2:.


*:up: the north*


----------



## groovy chick

OMG im going to Hamm wooohoooo :no1:


----------



## biohazard156

You are so lucky! I really wanted to go  No geckos for Anna


----------



## purejurrasic

Seats are going down !

7 seats left from Scotland

19 from Manchester.

Got 2 big adds going out in the next week in mags, so book em up now, pay at the end of the mont on payday.

Coachtotheshow.com ~ Home


----------



## Trice

purejurrasic said:


> Seats are going down !
> 
> 7 seats left from Scotland
> 
> 19 from Manchester.
> 
> Got 2 big adds going out in the next week in mags, so book em up now, pay at the end of the mont on payday.
> 
> Coachtotheshow.com ~ Home


Im booked arent i? 
Greg holmes lol


----------



## emma_fyfe

Trice said:


> Im booked arent i?
> Greg holmes lol


lol hope i am too!


----------



## tarantulabarn

everyone booked has had booking confirmations by email, let me know if you havent


----------



## purejurrasic

Yep, check the email address you used when booking.

If you have not had the booking confirmation, and you have checked your spam folder in case, then let steve or me know.

You will need to tell us your surname and town and how many seats you booked so we can try and find you in the database.

Trice you dumbo, you know you are booked, you told me you had the confirmation !! doh


----------



## jonnydotcom

tarantulabarn said:


> everyone booked has had booking confirmations by email, let me know if you havent


sort off but not if you get my meaning, it came blank.


----------



## purejurrasic

jonnydotcom said:


> sort off but not if you get my meaning, it came blank.


oh, yeah, i remember steve saying something about that. Can you forward a copy of the whole email to me at webmasterATcoachtotheshow.com please. also if you can confirm your surname and postcode, I will check and confirm your booking for you

Tony


----------



## Dexter

I'm gonna ask a question that sounds stupid at first but it might make sense for many who have not been there yet.

1) I was wondering what happens if you go and buy many snakes (I don't think I'll be buying many, because prices I managed to find out so far are nothing cheaper to those you find here, sometimes even more expensive in boa morphs I'm after), but when you see the pictures, you only see people walking about empty handed.

Let's say I go to a few tables and buy 2 snakes on each ? Where do I carry all these snakes, am I suppose to queue up with a huge poly box when I get in to put the snakes there, do the breeders normally keep them for you, and then you collect them at the end, do they have supermarket trolleys :crazy: ?

2) Since there are different buildings and the place is huge, does it mean that if I'm after boas or pythons, they will be all located in the same area ? Or you need to walk through the whole place and find the ones you want by luck ?


----------



## Athravan

You can take snakes back to the cloakroom style place, or snake creche, or whatever they call it, and have it looked after and then reclaim them before you leave.

Finding what you want is very much pot luck, having good eyesight, and elbowing your way to the front of every table. DWA is all contained away from the other things though.

No one advertises in advance at cheaper prices, it's just not sound business sense. If you can sell your product at £100 in advance and get pre-orders.. there's no need to lower the price. On the day, they want to sell it, they will lower it to £60, for example. You have to actually be there on the day to get the good prices - and you have to haggle to get the great prices... it's just like a shop, they may have a regular price list, then they'll have a special offers price list when they want to move something. Breeders are no different, if they can get full price in advance, they will do.. you won't see the best prices till you're there.


----------



## Athravan

Here we go, from the rules on the hamm site



> 1.1
> Sold animals must be transferred to a quiet place without delay, either at the seller's booth or at the information centre). They must be transported appropriately and protected against negative influences. Any animal may be deposited at the aforesaid places without causing additional costs.


So you can leave your animals at the table, and ask to collect later, or you can leave them at the information centre and collect later.


----------



## Niels

tarantulabarn, please check your PM.


----------



## Dexter

Athravan said:


> No one advertises in advance at cheaper prices, it's just not sound business sense. If you can sell your product at £100 in advance and get pre-orders.. there's no need to lower the price. On the day, they want to sell it, they will lower it to £60, for example. You have to actually be there on the day to get the good prices - and you have to haggle to get the great prices... it's just like a shop, they may have a regular price list, then they'll have a special offers price list when they want to move something. Breeders are no different, if they can get full price in advance, they will do.. you won't see the best prices till you're there.


Once I had a thread about it, and I was surprised to find out that most people like it to be this way. They like to be told the animal cost 1500, then haggle a lot so that the price eventually goes down to 1000, then eventually they buy it for 850 at the show.

Maybe it's just me who are too busy to be sending dozens of emails and like professionalism.

I'd love to go there with some of the snakes already reserved, so that I would know how much I was gonna spend, etc, but as you said, I'll have to rely on luck.

It makes no sense to me that they rather sell at the show for 850, than selling to me for 1100 in advance, knwoing that I'm asking the Hamm price list because I'll be there to collect !!!

Oh well, whatever, in the worst case scenario, I'll have a nice day out, see loads of people and snakes.

One day if I breed my own, I might not get a many customers, because I'll just charge what the snake is worth and stick to it, and try to get things organised in a pratical and quick way.


----------



## jonnydotcom

purejurrasic said:


> oh, yeah, i remember steve saying something about that. Can you forward a copy of the whole email to me at webmasterATcoachtotheshow.com please. also if you can confirm your surname and postcode, I will check and confirm your booking for you
> 
> Tony


small problem with fowarding it to you as i wiped it by mistake.

to confirm surname an postcode it* Gavin *an *YO167DU*

Cheers
jon


----------



## tarantulabarn

Niels said:


> tarantulabarn, please check your PM.


 

I dont see any way we can collect you from belgium to go to this show, the logitics of stopping 2 coaches to collect you wouldnt be fesable


----------



## snakeman85

*Seats*

Is there any seats left on the coach from Scotland?


----------



## leejay

can i ask a massive favour
i can't make this one but plan on going in December
could you look out for Female royal spider prices pretty please
many thanks in advance
leejay


----------



## tarantulabarn

snakeman85 said:


> Is there any seats left on the coach from Scotland?


 
yes but just 7 left now


----------



## purejurrasic

jonnydotcom said:


> small problem with fowarding it to you as i wiped it by mistake.
> 
> to confirm surname an postcode it* Gavin *an *YO167DU*
> 
> Cheers
> jon


Ok, no way I can check that then !

You are booked on , 1 seat , pick up in leeds, booking ref is 9, fully paid for via paypal.

You will get further details as we get closer, but if you get anothe blank email, keep it and send it back.

I have had no problems reported regarding emails other than yours, but its a new site, so there may be a bug some where.


----------



## tarantulabarn

We now only have 7 seats on the edinburgh coach and 15 on the ashford coach,


----------



## jonnydotcom

purejurrasic said:


> Ok, no way I can check that then !
> 
> You are booked on , 1 seat , pick up in leeds, booking ref is 9, fully paid for via paypal.
> 
> You will get further details as we get closer, but if you get anothe blank email, keep it and send it back.
> 
> I have had no problems reported regarding emails other than yours, but its a new site, so there may be a bug some where.


 
Nice 1 cheers


----------



## purejurrasic

Numbers are getting limited now,

10 left on the manchester, birmingham, cambridge coach

7 left on the edinburgh leeds coach

Ashford can be served by either coach

If you want to go, book now, pay at end of month if need be, dont miss the chance.


----------



## piehunter

Can I pay for my booking through your website or just use paypal?

Also..... I'm driving from Essex (Southend-ish area) and have 3 spaces in my little car (Fiat Cinquecento - AKA flying sweetcorn) so if anyone wants a lift to the pick up point in Ashford, drop me a PM.

Will be travelling along A127, M25, M20


----------



## purejurrasic

you can pay via the paypal button in the confirmation email, direct on paypal to tarantulabarnATaol.com quoting ur ref, or if u pm me, i can send u a request via paypal


----------



## madaboutreptiles

Paid mine today.....Booking Ref 32...............:no1:


----------



## purejurrasic

Palmanda said:


> Paid mine today.....Booking Ref 32...............:no1:


 
Thanks,

we go over the payments every day or so, so you will get a payment confirmation from us as well as paypal.

Cheers !


----------



## tarantulabarn

Just 7 Scotland coach and 8 manchester Coach seats left now


----------



## madaboutreptiles

purejurrasic said:


> Thanks,
> 
> we go over the payments every day or so, so you will get a payment confirmation from us as well as paypal.
> 
> Cheers !


 

I'm all exited.........:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Paul Chase

Palmanda said:


> I'm all exited.........:lol2::lol2:


Me to i booked mine yesterday : victory:: victory:: victory:: victory:


----------



## purejurrasic

Only 6 Manchester, birmingham or cambridge seats left

Only 7 on the Edinburgh and leeds coach

Either can pick up at ashford.

Will proberbly be sold out by the end of the week end, so last chances !!


----------



## biglad52002

hi there can you confirm that you've recieved my payment as i havent had conformation yet

cheers

Paul


----------



## tarantulabarn

biglad52002 said:


> hi there can you confirm that you've recieved my payment as i havent had conformation yet
> 
> cheers
> 
> Paul


can i have your surname


----------



## Paul Chase

Can you confirm my payment please, 
Ref no. 78
name paul chase
thanks


----------



## tarantulabarn

butter morph said:


> Can you confirm my payment please,
> Ref no. 78
> name paul chase
> thanks


Check your spam folders, confirmations went last night


----------



## biglad52002

paul battey

s613rq


----------



## tarantulabarn

biglad52002 said:


> paul battey
> 
> s613rq


 
confirmation went on the 24th to yahoo email addy


----------



## biglad52002

i havent recieved it but it doesnt matter as long as you know ive paid and send the tickets out

cheers for your time

Paul


----------



## tarantulabarn

biglad52002 said:


> i havent recieved it but it doesnt matter as long as you know ive paid and send the tickets out
> 
> cheers for your time
> 
> Paul


No problem


----------



## buddy

so when does the coach leave from scotland and when would we het back please 

x


----------



## purejurrasic

will be leaving edinburgh around 8 am on friday 14th.

Should arrive back arround midday on sunday 16th


----------



## Liz Smith

Has the pick up point been sorted and time for brum yet:whistling2:


----------



## purejurrasic

Liz Smith said:


> Has the pick up point been sorted and time for brum yet:whistling2:


Should be getting final times today or tommorow, the coach owners been away in germany.


----------



## purejurrasic

Had a few changes over the week end, allowing for broken legs etc !

Now have 10 seats left on Manchester, Birmingham and cambridge coach

Only 5 on the Edinburgh and leeds coach.


----------



## ade

purejurrasic said:


> Should be getting final times today or tommorow, the coach owners been away in germany.


Brill, thanks


----------



## waw0031

*Turtles At Hamm??*

Does anyone know if any of the turtles below are sold at the Hamm Expo?

Diamondback Terrapin - Malaclemys Terrapin
Reeves Turtles - Chinemys Reevsi
Painted Turtles - Chrysemys Picta


----------



## purejurrasic

*Payments*

Hi all

Just a reminder that balances are payable real soon now.

Already had a few drop out having booked seats, dont wana put either of the coaches at risk, so just a gentle reminder, end of month is fine, on payday !

: victory:


----------



## jaysnakeman

can you send me a form for it please my email is [email protected]


----------



## snakeman85

*Confused*

I'm needing 2 seats on the northern coach but i'm confused. On this thread it says that Manchester is the meeting point but on your website Manchester is a pick for the southern coach.

I live in South Shields by the way.


----------



## tarantulabarn

snakeman85 said:


> I'm needing 2 seats on the northern coach but i'm confused. On this thread it says that Manchester is the meeting point but on your website Manchester is a pick for the southern coach.
> 
> I live in South Shields by the way.


all the details can be found and seats can be booked at Coachtotheshow.com ~ Home


----------



## purejurrasic

snakeman85 said:


> I'm needing 2 seats on the northern coach but i'm confused. On this thread it says that Manchester is the meeting point but on your website Manchester is a pick for the southern coach.
> 
> I live in South Shields by the way.


Which coach it is dont really matter.

Just select the pick up point of your choice. Northern coach picks up in edinburgh and leeds, the 'southern' coach picks up manchester, birmingham and cambridge. Both go to Ashford then onto hamm.

When this thread started we had some ideas, but due to feedback some things have changed, but the final outcome is there are 6 pick up points available, ranging from scotland to kent


----------



## purejurrasic

jaysnakeman said:


> can you send me a form for it please my email is [email protected]


No can do !

Booking forms are no longer in use, all booking is now online at Coachtotheshow.com ~ Home


----------



## purejurrasic

I have had a few people question the date of the Hamm show.

Taken from the Terraristika home page:



> Terraristika will start in Zentralhallen Hamm on *15th march 08 at 10 a.m.* Entrance for exhibitor's at 7 a.m. Cost's per person 10 EUR.
> You find descriptions of way and starting plans here
> We hope, you have a lot of fun.


So no need to worry, we got the date right !


----------



## purejurrasic

Update:

5 seats on the manchester, birmingham cambride coach
8 seats on the edinburgh and leeds coach.

We will also be making available an extra 2 seats available on the mancester coach due to cancellation, subjuct to confirmation.

I have had quite a few emails to say people will book seats, so if you want one, do it now or you will miss out.


----------



## nicky

payment sent today for mine steve by special delivery, so it will be there tomorrow ok, booking no 26.....


----------



## Rain

I need to wait for one friend to get back to me who's currently on holiday. Current plan is that she will fly along with my OH, and I'll coach it there so I can bring back the purchases. I'll talk to her tomorrow (when she gets back) if she still wants to go, then see about booking my seat


----------



## emma_fyfe

paid for mine via pay pal last night : victory: booking ref 22


----------



## lukendaniel

emma_fyfe said:


> paid for mine via pay pal last night : victory: booking ref 22


 
bout time you paid haha 


luke


----------



## emma_fyfe

lukendaniel said:


> bout time you paid haha
> 
> 
> luke


lol wonder if im on the same coach as you...:whip:


----------



## lukendaniel

emma_fyfe said:


> lol wonder if im on the same coach as you...:whip:


 


mmmmm i might have to request to be put on a different coach now :Na_Na_Na_Na:




luke


----------



## emma_fyfe

lukendaniel said:


> mmmmm i might have to request to be put on a different coach now :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luke


might be safer:whistling2:


----------



## ChrisBowman

just one question how would u get a reptile or animal back into britain whilst keepin it warm lol


and i wish i could go but i carnt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

have fun


----------



## Diablo

bowie1125 said:


> just one question how would u get a reptile or animal back into britain whilst keepin it warm lol
> 
> 
> and i wish i could go but i carnt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> have fun


In the hold of the coach


----------



## Trice

I paid for mine


----------



## Robbie

I paypal'd over the sum last night. Just to confirm. Ref 13


----------



## tarantulabarn

Robbie said:


> I paypal'd over the sum last night. Just to confirm. Ref 13


 
Not recieved it yet, strange

what paypal did you sendit to and in what name


----------



## emma_fyfe

tarantulabarn said:


> Not recieved it yet, strange
> 
> what paypal did you sendit to and in what name


have you received mine? ref no 22


----------



## Robbie

PM sent.


----------



## Trice

Have you got my payment? Greg Holmes.
I think the ref is 19 or 20


----------



## tarantulabarn

emma_fyfe said:


> have you received mine? ref no 22


Yes email sent, please check you spam box


----------



## tarantulabarn

Trice said:


> Have you got my payment? Greg Holmes.
> I think the ref is 19 or 20


 
Email sent 31/01


----------



## Trice

tarantulabarn said:


> Email sent 31/01


Does that mean i have to check my emails? you should know us students, unless it involves money, alcohol or other things we dont check anything


----------



## tarantulabarn

Trice said:


> Does that mean i have to check my emails? you should know us students, unless it involves money, alcohol or other things we dont check anything


 
oh no, not another student on the coach:lol2:


----------



## Trice

tarantulabarn said:


> oh no, not another student on the coach:lol2:


Of course. Us Students gotta show you old buggers how to have fun.


----------



## madaboutreptiles

Trice said:


> Of course. Us Students gotta show you old buggers how to have fun.


 
young :censor: whipper snapper.....us oldies can teach you a thing or two.....:no1:


----------



## Trice

Palmanda said:


> young :censor: whipper snapper.....us oldies can teach you a thing or two.....:no1:



Yeah... How to be old.


----------



## bloodcorn

Trice said:


> Of course. Us Students gotta show you old buggers how to have fun.


How about if your an old bugger but also a student cos me and the other half are both at uni and you'd probably say we were old :lol2:


----------



## bloodcorn

tarantulabarn said:


> oh no, not another student on the coach:lol2:


and another two :whistling2:


----------



## madaboutreptiles

Trice said:


> Yeah... How to be old.


Cheeky young pup...........:lol2:


----------



## Trice

Palmanda said:


> Cheeky young pup...........:lol2:


Whatcha gona do about it? chase us with your walking sticks?:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## purejurrasic

lol.

some people cause so much trouble !

book a seat on line

ask " is it booked"

told "yep did you read the screen and your email"

replied " oh, didnt know i had to read the email"

then " I paid, did u get it"

and " i still not read my emails, not even the one about payment arriving!"

AND to top it all, them make me sit there and change the booking so they are with thier "friend" !!! 

:lol2:

bloody students !


----------



## Diablo

LMAO Tony whats going on with the world today lol.

Msn mate?


----------



## purejurrasic

nah, gona have an early nite !

oh, i got all ur missed calls and text about your randy db !


----------



## Trice

purejurrasic said:


> lol.
> 
> some people cause so much trouble !
> 
> book a seat on line
> 
> ask " is it booked"
> 
> told "yep did you read the screen and your email"
> 
> replied " oh, didnt know i had to read the email"
> 
> then " I paid, did u get it"
> 
> and " i still not read my emails, not even the one about payment arriving!"
> 
> AND to top it all, them make me sit there and change the booking so they are with thier "friend" !!!
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> bloody students !


Cheeky sod! was making things easier for you!
plus i dont check my emails


----------



## Diablo

purejurrasic said:


> nah, gona have an early nite !
> 
> oh, i got all ur missed calls and text about your randy db !


Yeah the Randy DB was funny could tell he was a virgin lmao.


----------



## purejurrasic

Diablo said:


> Yeah the Randy DB was funny could tell he was a virgin lmao.


what u gona call him, 'greg'??


:lol2:


----------



## tarantulabarn

nicky said:


> payment sent today for mine steve by special delivery, so it will be there tomorrow ok, booking no 26.....


Oi, whats all this foreign money you sent me :lol2:


----------



## ade

Hi

Steve did you get my payment via paypal last night?:whistling2: ref 63


----------



## nicky

lol forgot about that......glad you got it though...seats booked and payed for now just got the little matter of getting my son a passport....


----------



## tarantulabarn

ade said:


> Hi
> 
> Steve did you get my payment via paypal last night?:whistling2: ref 63


yes email went last night


----------



## Diablo

purejurrasic said:


> what u gona call him, 'greg'??
> 
> 
> :lol2:


Spot on name for him isn't it Tony Hmm


----------



## soloth

might seem a little obvious, but will a valid passport be needed?


----------



## tarantulabarn

Yes you do need a passport


----------



## Paul Chase

nicky said:


> lol forgot about that......glad you got it though...seats booked and payed for now just got the little matter of getting my son a passport....


My son is coming with me had to renew his passport last week and its back already, so dont panick too much.


----------



## Robbie

It's quite quiet this time of year. However if you are having to completely renew a passport (I had to renew mine for the first time in my own name alone, so I technically am a 'First Time' passport holder) you are suposed to allow 6 weeks which may include an interview.


----------



## purejurrasic

Update on seats.

After all adjustments etc and pull outs we have:

2 seats left on the edinburgh and leeds coach

7 seats left on the manchester, birminham, cambridge coach.

Either can pick up at ashford.

We have also sorted the pick ups, apart from cambridge, and will be posting full details here and on the website in the morning.


----------



## ade

my passport runs out in may even though i travel to hamm in march i've been told to renew it???????? do'nt get it


----------



## purejurrasic

i belive imigration like at least 3 months left on a passport, but you will have to contact the passport office for advice.


----------



## nicky

ade said:


> my passport runs out in may even though i travel to hamm in march i've been told to renew it???????? do'nt get it


 
you can get extensions on them, i'd give them a ring and explain see what they say....


----------



## Dexter

purejurrasic said:


> We have also sorted the pick ups, apart from cambridge, and will be posting full details here and on the website in the morning.


Where is it ? Could not find anything on the website :roll:


----------



## Dexter

Oh I see, I think there is a new thread about it


----------



## purejurrasic

Details are now on the site, but the google maps are stuffed, and i dont have time to sort them right now !


----------



## tarantulabarn

Only 1 seatleft on the Scotland/Leeds coach now, we can however get a different coach from them and get an extra 5 seats if need be, if you try to book more than one seat email us first


----------



## purejurrasic

And only 3 left on the other coach !


----------



## freekygeeky

i only havee 10 days left on mine, mum rang up the german embassy., they said it was fine.


purejurrasic said:


> i belive imigration like at least 3 months left on a passport, but you will have to contact the passport office for advice.


----------



## purejurrasic

freekygeeky said:


> i only havee 10 days left on mine, mum rang up the german embassy., they said it was fine.


Its not the germans u need worry about, its UK imigration .

No one from germany will even look at your passport, but on the return we will have to walk throu UK passport control.

Check with the passport agency i think is best !


----------



## freekygeeky

eeeeek

where is the UK passport control



purejurrasic said:


> Its not the germans u need worry about, its UK imigration .
> 
> No one from germany will even look at your passport, but on the return we will have to walk throu UK passport control.
> 
> Check with the passport agency i think is best !


----------



## freekygeeky

just rung up, UK are fine about it, germany are fine, just need to ask the other countries.

wher else / what other countries we driving through?


----------



## purejurrasic

freekygeeky said:


> just rung up, UK are fine about it, germany are fine, just need to ask the other countries.
> 
> wher else / what other countries we driving through?


Just been looking at the passport site, seems only some countries worry about time left on a passport.

Its only the UK you really need to worry about, you wont even get the passport out in france, belgium or holland, and prob not in germany.

If uk are ok about it, no worries !


----------



## freekygeeky

purejurrasic said:


> Just been looking at the passport site, seems only some countries worry about time left on a passport.
> 
> Its only the UK you really need to worry about, you wont even get the passport out in france, belgium or holland, and prob not in germany.
> 
> If uk are ok about it, no worries !


thank you!!! blooming scared the sh*te out of me!


----------



## purejurrasic

*Extra Seats*

Hi all

Ok, the scottish coach sold out, so I have spoken to the coach company and they are letting us have a slightly bigger coach, so we now have 6 extra seats for pick up in Edinburgh and Leeds, poss Ashford.

Only 3 left on the Manchester, Birmingham and cambridge coach !


----------



## snakeman85

*Travel for the leeds pick up for Hamm*

Is anybody travelling down to the leeds pick up? I could do with a lift and I'm more than willing to split the cost of petrol

Thanks


----------



## purejurrasic

A new larger coach on the Scotland route means thats not sold out, but has 6 seats left

The coach from Mancester, Birmingham and cambridge now only has 2 seats left.

Ashford is available from both routes now.

So a grand total of 8 seat max left !

Dont miss out !

And please, if you havnt sent payment yet, please do so ASAP, its already cost me a small fortune to reserve the coaches and pay for the train ! :whistling2:


----------



## purejurrasic

Ok,

Manchester Birmingham Cambridge is SOLD OUT

6 seats left from Edinburgh, leeds or ashford.

Now, we will open a waiting list so if you still want to come, email us at bookingsATcoachtotheshow.com and we will keep you advised.


----------



## Lostcorn

Hi

Quote


Pick up and parking Northern will at the Coach depot just off juncton 22 M6 at approximately Midday


Where exactly is this?


----------



## purejurrasic

Lostcorn said:


> Hi
> 
> Quote
> 
> 
> Pick up and parking Northern will at the Coach depot just off juncton 22 M6 at approximately Midday
> 
> 
> Where exactly is this?


Full location details of all pick ups (apart from cambridge) are on the web site, along with interactive maps.


----------



## Diablo

Tony Might need another seat mate will PM you.


----------



## Trice

Diablo said:


> Tony Might need another seat mate will PM you.


No. you're not coming little man!


----------



## Diablo

Trice said:


> No. you're not coming little man!


Thats what you think Trice im going to buy ALL the leo's


----------



## Trice

Diablo said:


> Thats what you think Trice im going to buy ALL the leo's


thats ok. You can buy them, package them, stick them in the coach..
i'll steal them from you when we get into England


----------



## Breadrun

Hi, are there still seats available as im interested in going?


----------



## Dexter

By the way, what is everyone taking ?

I'll be taking a poly box, and a small backpack to carry things around at the show if that's Ok.


----------



## emma_fyfe

Dexter said:


> By the way, what is everyone taking ?
> 
> I'll be taking a poly box, and a small backpack to carry things around at the show if that's Ok.


Not really sure, probably a polybox, never been before so dont know what i'd need lol


----------



## Dexter

I'm crap at sleeping on things that move (cars, buses, trains, planes. So it's very likely I'll be awake at all times. So I was thinking of taking something to read. But then people will have the hump with me. Maybe I should go on the cabin with the driver and make sure he stays awake :crazy:

On the way back I better get some sleep because I still have a hell of a drive back home when I get to Ashford :bash:

Unless I stay in that B&B, but I'll be eager to get home :whip:


----------



## emma_fyfe

Dexter said:


> I'm crap at sleeping on things that move (cars, buses, trains, planes. So it's very likely I'll be awake at all times. So I was thinking of taking something to read. But then people will have the hump with me. Maybe I should go on the cabin with the driver and make sure he stays awake :crazy:
> 
> On the way back I better get some sleep because I still have a hell of a drive back home when I get to Ashford :bash:
> 
> Unless I stay in that B&B, but I'll be eager to get home :whip:


 
i think ill be staying in the b&b before i head home, so i suppose a spare change of clothes would be a good idea! lol which coach are you on? if your on mine, dont fall asleep :crazy:


----------



## Dexter

By the way, I have a spare Poly box in case anyone needs one. But it must be someone who's on my bus, and I haven't got a clue what bus I'm on :crazy:


----------



## emma_fyfe

Dexter said:


> By the way, I have a spare Poly box in case anyone needs one. But it must be someone who's on my bus, and I haven't got a clue what bus I'm on :crazy:


are you getting on in ashford then? i have plenty of poly boxes, just going to be a problem carrying them on the tain lol


----------



## Dexter

emma_fyfe said:


> i think ill be staying in the b&b before i head home, so i suppose a spare change of clothes would be a good idea! lol which coach are you on? if your on mine, dont fall asleep :crazy:


I don't know yet. I'll take the bus in Ashford (last stop before the tunnel).

So I could be in either one, because both will stop there.

At least I should be alright to cross the tunnel, I've booked my first hypnotherapy session today, and will cost me only 75 quid per session, good investment me thinks (even though I might need some 3 or 4 sessions) :whistling2:


----------



## Dexter

emma_fyfe said:


> are you getting on in ashford then? i have plenty of poly boxes, just going to be a problem carrying them on the tain lol


Yeah, I'm driving to Ashford, and will leave my car in the parking lot.

So it's no problem for me to take an extra box.

Trouble is, I'm some good hour and a half drive from Ashford (maybe more), then it will be a nightmare to drive back if I don't get any sleep :bash:


----------



## jonnydotcom

I'm planning on gettin a poly box from the show, 

anyone know roughly how much they are?


----------



## purejurrasic

Breadrun said:


> Hi, are there still seats available as im interested in going?


Currently 6 seats left, picking up Edinburgh, leeds and ashford.

booking online at Coachtotheshow.com ~ Home


----------



## purejurrasic

jonnydotcom said:


> I'm planning on gettin a poly box from the show,
> 
> anyone know roughly how much they are?


Rough cost is 5 euros, but depends on size


----------



## nicky

shall we all wear badges with our rfuk user names on so we know who everyone is


----------



## ade

nicky said:


> shall we all wear badges with our rfuk user names on so we know who everyone is


My misses said i have to were a badge with my name on it and a organisers telephone number and name. For WHEN i get lost.:lol2:


----------



## tarantulabarn

dont forget my apple


----------



## ade

tarantulabarn said:


> dont forget my apple


Apple cider it is then:lol2:


----------



## Robbie

ade said:


> Apple cider it is then:lol2:


Oh did someone mention Cider? :lol2:


----------



## lukendaniel

dnt talk about cider you will get all the 14 year old chav's on here haha




luke


----------



## tarantulabarn

And all the wurzel lookalikes


----------



## Robbie

LOL!
Steve did you get that payment afterall? Paypal hasn't sent me anything to say you were able to accept it?

Oh someone mentioned what they're bringing on the trip:
Polybox, iPod, Book, 3 days worth of Tesco wraps


----------



## tarantulabarn

Robbie said:


> LOL!
> Steve did you get that payment afterall? Paypal hasn't sent me anything to say you were able to accept it?
> 
> Oh someone mentioned what they're bringing on the trip:
> Polybox, iPod, Book, 3 days worth of Tesco wraps


 
sure i did, what booking ref


----------



## freekygeeky

are we stilll have t-shirts? if so what they look like?


----------



## Robbie

tarantulabarn said:


> sure i did, what booking ref


13


----------



## tarantulabarn

Robbie said:


> 13


all sorted on 1st feb


----------



## buddy

sorry lol so many pages hav'nt looked through but how much does it cost for the scotland coach to go to hamm and back pleas?


----------



## Robbie

£75.
And I believe Tony and Steve sorted out a few extra seats on the coach


----------



## tarantulabarn

See the first page, 75,00 return pick up from edinburgh station market st under north bridge, but be quick only a few left now


----------



## Diablo

A pic from the december queue


----------



## ade

Diablo said:


> A pic from the december queue


OMG :war: should i say that in germany:blush:


----------



## purejurrasic

yeah but we get there early so we are at the front !! 

mm, t shirts, dont get us started on that !

B***dy companies, quote, then when we offer the business, they up the price !

wont go into to much detail, but the artwork set up shot up to £330, the total to way over £1200 !, which was over budget !

Anyway, we think Steve has found a printer who can do it within budgets, I am just rejigging the artwork tonight.

Dont expect anything real fancy, they are more like souveniers then daily use.

More details soon I hope.

I think we are off to cambridge this week end to hunt out a meeting point, so wish us luck.

Dex, ur booked on coach 2


----------



## Niels

tarantulabarn, you said the only way I could come with you was to go to the other side of the tunnel, and I asked you for details. If you just ignore me, I'll take that as a blatant "go to hell."


----------



## Trice

purejurrasic said:


> yeah but we get there early so we are at the front !!
> 
> mm, t shirts, dont get us started on that !
> 
> B***dy companies, quote, then when we offer the business, they up the price !
> 
> wont go into to much detail, but the artwork set up shot up to £330, the total to way over £1200 !, which was over budget !
> 
> Anyway, we think Steve has found a printer who can do it within budgets, I am just rejigging the artwork tonight.
> 
> Dont expect anything real fancy, they are more like souveniers then daily use.
> 
> More details soon I hope.
> 
> I think we are off to cambridge this week end to hunt out a meeting point, so wish us luck.
> 
> Dex, ur booked on coach 2



let me know when you find out about where the Cambridge pick up is.

Im sure i'll get on fine in Germany  blonde hair, blue eyes.


----------



## Bonkers!

Diablo said:


> A pic from the december queue


Ze Germans!


----------



## brian

Just as I'm thinking about going I see that pic why would i want to go there please remind me what the benefits are....

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/92801-hamm-coach.html


----------



## Dexter

nicky said:


> shall we all wear badges with our rfuk user names on so we know who everyone is


Nicky, I've recently learned that anything in the UK is either forbidden or against the law. It's against date protection rules, it's politically incorrect, it upsets the ethic minorities, etc.

So, answering your question, no, it's not a good idea, because there isn't a chance in hell, that there isn't a law which forbids the use of badges in public places.

Maybe we would get away with it if you wear the badge after we crossed the channel.


----------



## tarantulabarn

Niels said:


> tarantulabarn, you said the only way I could come with you was to go to the other side of the tunnel, and I asked you for details. If you just ignore me, I'll take that as a blatant "go to hell."


 
Whooo, calm down mate, the last communication i had with you was when i said that i wasnt prepared to stop 2 coaches with 110 passengers on board under a motorway bridge on our way through belgium. I have no problem with you coming on the coach with us but you will have to get to the ashford truck stop to eet the coach.


----------



## Dexter

Niels,

Calm down :whip:


----------



## Hamish

Diablo said:


> A pic from the december queue


if we get there as early as planned all we need to do is put down the beach towels first that will show the bloody germans


----------



## purejurrasic

Niels said:


> tarantulabarn, you said the only way I could come with you was to go to the other side of the tunnel, and I asked you for details. If you just ignore me, I'll take that as a blatant "go to hell."


With respect, like steve said, no we are not going to stop at the side of the road.

He has invited you to join us at ashford, like everyone else. 

I understand ur some where in belgium, thats a big place my friend. All details are on the web site, which you were told.

Sorry, but the plain harsh truth is the trip is designed for UK passengers. You are welcome to join, but under the same conditions as everyone else.

Having said that, with an atitude like yours, thinking that we must change plans just for you, i may just ban you anyway !


----------



## nicky

Dexter said:


> Nicky, I've recently learned that anything in the UK is either forbidden or against the law. It's against date protection rules, it's politically incorrect, it upsets the ethic minorities, etc.
> 
> So, answering your question, no, it's not a good idea, because there isn't a chance in hell, that there isn't a law which forbids the use of badges in public places.
> 
> Maybe we would get away with it if you wear the badge after we crossed the channel.


blooming ridiculace all these rules....might just do one for the coach then just so every knows who we are and who to hide from lol.....think i read your on coach 2 so your on with me dexy babes.....


----------



## purejurrasic

lol

Dex, chill my friend

There is no reason people cant display names etc on badges.

We cant publish lists of real names due to data protection rules. Just like any other data collection agent, unless every one agrees. Not every one wants others to know they are away that week end !

We cant publish user names etc, as not every one is from rfuk, and even if they are, we dont always know what name go with what usernames.

You, or anyone else are welcome to make badges.

It is however a good idea, and we have listened and are looking into getting badges made. If , and it is only if at the moment, this happens, we will let everyone know.


----------



## Niels

Dumb me, didn't think the details (address etc) were in this thread. Sorry, I assumed you'd only be told where it was when it was acknowledged and approved that you'd go, per e-mail.

The fact remains that he didn't reply when I asked for details.


----------



## Dexter

purejurrasic said:


> lol
> 
> Dex, chill my friend


I'm chilled now. I'm be sitting between Intravenous and Nicky, so they will keep me quiet :whistling2:


----------



## Dexter

nicky said:


> blooming ridiculace all these rules....might just do one for the coach then just so every knows who we are and who to hide from lol.....think i read your on coach 2 so your on with me dexy babes.....


Yeah, I'm on coach 2 :crazy:

I don't need a badge, if I talk eveyone will know who I am, because I've got a ridiculous foreign accent :whistling2:


----------



## Robbie

Dexter said:


> Yeah, I'm on coach 2 :crazy:
> 
> I don't need a badge, if I talk eveyone will know who I am, because I've got a ridiculous foreign accent :whistling2:


I don't think anyone realises I'm scottish from my accent so we better make a point so other won't get confused 
I'm tall and skinny


----------



## ade

Steve, Tony, Ive picked up some heavey duty poly boxes from my local rep shop today for free. Its ok if i load them up this side?? {can i bring my own is what i meant}:whistling2:


----------



## purejurrasic

ade said:


> Steve, Tony, Ive picked up some heavey duty poly boxes from my local rep shop today for free. Its ok if i load them up this side?? {can i bring my own is what i meant}:whistling2:


yeah, of course. its no probs, just make sure names on em or i my nick en !


----------



## Robbie

ade said:


> Steve, Tony, Ive picked up some heavey duty poly boxes from my local rep shop today for free. Its ok if i load them up this side?? {can i bring my own is what i meant}:whistling2:



How big is heavy duty?


----------



## ade

Robbie said:


> How big is heavy duty?


Only 2 foot by 1 foot.


----------



## Robbie

Ah right cool.
I've been toying with what size box I should bring. Do I bring small which would encourage me to spend less though perhaps more. Hmm. It's catch 22.


----------



## ade

i was at a rep shop today and i was walking out the door and there were loads of poly box's so the misses being cheaky asked if they were being throwed out. They said yes so she asked if we could have a few. Thought about getting loads for the people on the trip.


----------



## Robbie

I supose they would be welcomed at the pickup point.


----------



## Natz86

Hiya, 
My boyfriend and i really want to go to Hamm in march but we live in South Devon. Is Birmingham the closest pick up point for us? 
If it is please could you give me some more information about where abouts the pick up point is in Birmingham and what the parking is like, cost etc?
Thanks


----------



## ade

Natz86 said:


> Hiya,
> My boyfriend and i really want to go to Hamm in march but we live in South Devon. Is Birmingham the closest pick up point for us?
> If it is please could you give me some more information about where abouts the pick up point is in Birmingham and what the parking is like, cost etc?
> Thanks


Parking is free at brum and realy easy access off the motoway less than 2 mins. You need to speak to one of the organisers.


----------



## purejurrasic

Natz86 said:


> Hiya,
> My boyfriend and i really want to go to Hamm in march but we live in South Devon. Is Birmingham the closest pick up point for us?
> If it is please could you give me some more information about where abouts the pick up point is in Birmingham and what the parking is like, cost etc?
> Thanks


At the moment we only have 2 seats left on one coach, this coach is from scotland going to leeds then ashford. So Ashford is the closest to you.

Coachtotheshow.com ~ Home has all the details, and you can contact us from there to go on a waiting list.

However, we are looking at a third coach, from cardif and reading, theres a thread about it on here, so add your names to that to show interest. if we get enough we will go for that .


----------



## tarantulabarn

Both coaches are now sold out, we are keeping a reserve list so if you want to go email me your details. We will know within 10 days if we have any seats spare

For those that are booked payment is now due, We can only keep your seats for a short time


----------



## purejurrasic

Yes, I echo steves comments.

We already have a waiting list, so please, if you have an outstanding balance, please get it out to us soon as we will need to consider releasing these seats to others


----------



## White_raven666

got any lists of breeder/dealers that are gunna be at Hamm?

I know Blue Chameleon is gunna be there and Captivebred too.


----------



## boomslang40

hey all,

have all coach trips on here sold out? if so do you know of any others that are going on coach or private guys with minibus that are going?

im in essex, so can easily get to somewhere thats on the way?

thanks a lot

Max


----------



## tarantulabarn

boomslang40 said:


> hey all,
> 
> have all coach trips on here sold out? if so do you know of any others that are going on coach or private guys with minibus that are going?
> 
> im in essex, so can easily get to somewhere thats on the way?
> 
> thanks a lot
> 
> Max


 
I have got anothe coach organised but need to get 35 people interested before i book it


----------



## White_raven666

Hya peeps

anyone willing to pick up me and my mate whos going to the ashford truckstop pickup point?

I live in Basildon btw

willpay to cover petrol costs:lol2:


----------



## Moosey

i know someone thats interested


----------



## boomslang40

oooh that's interesting tarantula barn, what would be your route? where abouts could i meet you, if i contact a friend in burgess hill there's a chance I could stay there and get a lift to brighton.

does anyone know how long it takes for a passport to process? i'll be sending off for a new one this week....whether or not i'm able to go will be baed on that! lol

Max


----------



## Robbie

boomslang40 said:


> does anyone know how long it takes for a passport to process? i'll be sending off for a new one this week....whether or not i'm able to go will be baed on that! lol



Can take up to 6 weeks. If it is your first you may have to be interviewed.


----------



## boomslang40

nah not my first, mine runs out on wednesday lol! might be worth going up to london maybe


----------



## purejurrasic

if we do get the other coach going, it will be from cardiff, reading and ashford, so I guess ashford will be the closest.

No coaches running from brighton, good idea, save us a 100 mile drive !

email steve via the site to let him know u are interested, we are up to about 15 so far so half way ish !


----------



## boomslang40

well ive got a friend...who in the same boat as me, but he's lost his passport, if he gets his in time, he's definately up for it!


----------



## Dexter

boomslang40 said:


> well ive got a friend...*who in the same boat as me*, but he's lost his passport, if he gets his in time, he's definately up for it!


If you're going by boat, I don't think you require a passport :lol2:


----------



## Trice

im going hamm im going hamm im going hamm im going hamm


----------



## kaimarion

purejurrasic said:


> Yes, I echo steves comments.
> 
> We already have a waiting list, so please, if you have an outstanding balance, please get it out to us soon as we will need to consider releasing these seats to others


Damn , not sure if my Dad has paid for the seats yet as I'am still waitin on my friend to pay for his seat.
It should be under either Curtis or John Finnigan.
Thanx.


----------



## purejurrasic

kaimarion said:


> Damn , not sure if my Dad has paid for the seats yet as I'am still waitin on my friend to pay for his seat.
> It should be under either Curtis or John Finnigan.
> Thanx.


Best chase him up !


----------



## tarantulabarn

Just had confirmation from the Ashford truck stop that parking prices are the same £6 per car and accomodation is still £30 single with meal and £40 double with meal

Thry will have daily specials on when you all get there but this is their normal menu. A good chance to have a decent meal before we leave, (knowing what the German food is like:lol2
All served with fries, curly fries or wedges, 
59.Bowl of Fries £1.50​ 
coleslaw & salad. 60.Bowl of Curly fries/wedges £1.85

35.​
Truckers Beef Burger £4.50 61.Garlic Bread £1.65
36.​Southern Style Chicken £4.75 62.Cheesy Garlic Bread £1.95
37.
Cheese Burger £5.25 63.Mushrooms £1.00
38.​Chicken, Cheese & Bacon 64.Grilled Tomatoes £1.00
Burger £5.50 65.Chips, Cheese & Chilli sauce £2.50

39.
Bacon, Cheese Burger £5.50​40.
Veggie Burger £4.50
41.
Hawaiian Burger £4.95 ​(Pineapple & Cheese) 

42.
6 Southern Fried Chicken £5.All served with fries, wedges & curly Fries, ​coleslaw & salad 
43.
Breaded Pork Escalope £6.25 
44.​Half Chicken £6.25 
45.
Chicken/ Lamb Kebab in Pitta £6.25 ​46.
8oz Rib eye Steak £8.50 ​47.
Pepper corn sauce £1.50 
48.
Chicken Kiev £5.99 
49.
Mixed Grill + Egg £8.95 
(4oz Rump,4oz gammon,4oz liver, 4oz chicken & 4ozlamb chop) 
50.
8oz Gammon Steak/ 2 Eggs £6.25 
51.
Cajun Chicken Pitta Bread £6.25 

Served with Fries & salad 
52.​
Plain Omelette £4.50 
53.
Omelette + 2 fillings (Tomato, Ham, 
Pepper,Cheese, Onion, Sausage)£5.00 

54.​
Jumbo Battered Cod, Lemon £6.25 
55.
8 Pieces of Scampi & Lemon £6.25 
56.
Curry, Naan Bread & Rice £6.50 
57.
Veggie Meal of the day £5.75 
58.Plaice Goujons (8) & Lemon £6.50 ​Plus Hot and cold drinks and alcohol served 24hrs a day!!


----------



## purejurrasic

*Extra seats*

Extra seats now available from ALL pick ups

see http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/94499-more-hamm-seats.html#post1339828 for more details

Book online at Coachtotheshow.com ~ Home


----------



## Trice

we'd have to prebook the ashford accomodation in order to stay there on the way back right?


----------



## emma_fyfe

tarantulabarn said:


> Just had confirmation from the Ashford truck stop that parking prices are the same £6 per car and accomodation is still £30 single with meal and £40 double with meal
> 
> Thry will have daily specials on when you all get there but this is their normal menu. A good chance to have a decent meal before we leave, (knowing what the German food is like:lol2
> 
> 
> All served with fries, curly fries or wedges,
> 59.Bowl of Fries £1.50​
> coleslaw & salad. 60.Bowl of Curly fries/wedges £1.85
> 
> 35.​
> 
> 
> 
> Truckers Beef Burger £4.50 61.Garlic Bread £1.65​
> 36.​
> 
> Southern Style Chicken £4.75 62.Cheesy Garlic Bread £1.95​
> 37.​
> 
> Cheese Burger £5.25 63.Mushrooms £1.00​
> 38.​
> 
> Chicken, Cheese & Bacon 64.Grilled Tomatoes £1.00​
> Burger £5.50 65.Chips, Cheese & Chilli sauce £2.50
> 
> 39.​
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon, Cheese Burger £5.50​
> 40.​
> 
> Veggie Burger £4.50​
> 41.​
> 
> Hawaiian Burger £4.95 ​
> (Pineapple & Cheese)
> 
> 42.​
> 
> 
> 
> 6 Southern Fried Chicken £5.All served with fries, wedges & curly Fries, ​
> coleslaw & salad
> 
> 43.​
> 
> 
> 
> Breaded Pork Escalope £6.25 ​
> 44.​
> 
> Half Chicken £6.25 ​
> 45.​
> 
> Chicken/ Lamb Kebab in Pitta £6.25 ​
> 46.
> 8oz Rib eye Steak £8.50 ​
> 47.​
> 
> Pepper corn sauce £1.50 ​
> 48.​
> 
> Chicken Kiev £5.99 ​
> 49.​
> 
> Mixed Grill + Egg £8.95 ​
> (4oz Rump,4oz gammon,4oz liver, 4oz chicken & 4ozlamb chop) ​
> 
> 
> 
> 50.​
> 
> 8oz Gammon Steak/ 2 Eggs £6.25 ​
> 51.​
> 
> Cajun Chicken Pitta Bread £6.25 ​
> Soft Drinks
> 
> Served with Fries & salad
> 52.​
> 
> 
> 
> Plain Omelette £4.50 ​
> 53.​
> 
> Omelette + 2 fillings (Tomato, Ham, ​
> Pepper,Cheese, Onion, Sausage)£5.00
> 
> 54.​
> 
> 
> 
> Jumbo Battered Cod, Lemon £6.25 ​
> 55.​
> 
> 8 Pieces of Scampi & Lemon £6.25 ​
> 56.​
> 
> Curry, Naan Bread & Rice £6.50 ​
> 57.​
> 
> Veggie Meal of the day £5.75
> 58.Plaice Goujons (8) & Lemon £6.50 ​
> Plus Hot and cold drinks and alcohol served 24hrs a day!!


 
making me hungry now:crazy:


----------



## Trice

I'll have 2 bowls of chips please!


----------



## ade

Do we need to book a bedroom?


----------



## tarantulabarn

ade said:


> Do we need to book a bedroom?


Only if you are making your own way down and want to stay at Asford on the saturday night,


----------



## tarantulabarn

Trice said:


> im going hamm im going hamm im going hamm im going hamm


 
I think someones getting excited!!


----------



## purejurrasic

Gona upset trice now, i think paul has pre booked all the T.U.B.S already !


----------



## Trice

tarantulabarn said:


> I think someones getting excited!!


wooooooo! 



purejurrasic said:


> Gona upset trice now, i think paul has pre booked all the T.U.B.S already !


Ahhhh diddums!


----------



## purejurrasic

Payment reminders have now been sent out.

Please help us to finalise everything by making payment promptly so we know how many seats have been booked in haste. :whistling2:


----------



## boomslang40

Ok im kidna confused but determined...so think I just booked and paid for a seat on coach 3...if thats right....so parents shall happily drop me off to the coach stop... does anyone have a map of how to get there? or a post code for it to wack into a sat nav? also what time do we meet there?!

im excited

thanks all

X


----------



## tarantulabarn

What surname did you book in


----------



## purejurrasic

boomslang40 said:


> Ok im kidna confused but determined...so think I just booked and paid for a seat on coach 3...if thats right....so parents shall happily drop me off to the coach stop... does anyone have a map of how to get there? or a post code for it to wack into a sat nav? also what time do we meet there?!
> 
> im excited
> 
> thanks all
> 
> X


Details of pick up locations are on the web site under 'pick ups' with post codes, interactive maps and details.

Timings are on this thread somewhere ! but are only rough at the moment, thats the next thing on my list for the website. !

Steve will help with the booking


----------



## boomslang40

awesome! erm 'Levy'! at least i hope I did :mf_dribble:


----------



## Diablo

purejurrasic said:


> Gona upset trice now, i think paul has pre booked all the T.U.B.S already !


yes that is correct Tony I have pre-booked all the T.U.B.S can't beat those Tangerine Uber Baldy Sunglows.


----------



## purejurrasic

is it the small or large ones u got?

Flip top mouths or snap shut mouths?


----------



## Diablo

purejurrasic said:


> is it the small or large ones u got?
> 
> Flip top mouths or snap shut mouths?


Got both coming  Im unsure weather to go for the flip top mouths or snap shut mouths.


----------



## Young_Gun

Diablo said:


> Got both coming  Im unsure weather to go for the flip top mouths or snap shut mouths.


I am unsure WHETHER to find your coach and slap you mate 

Im on No.1 :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Diablo

Young_Gun said:


> I am unsure WHETHER to find your coach and slap you mate
> 
> Im on No.1 :lol2::lol2:


lol you ***  heard your on coach one might leave you there


----------



## Young_Gun

Diablo said:


> lol you ***  heard your on coach one might leave you there


Ohh,leave Faith to keep me company and its a deal :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Diablo

Young_Gun said:


> Ohh,leave Faith to keep me company and its a deal :whistling2::lol2:


I'll put you on the roof  

Also shes seen your piccy and she dont do bald.


----------



## Young_Gun

Diablo said:


> I'll put you on the roof
> 
> Also shes seen your piccy and she dont do bald.


Roof is good with me, windsurfin FTW.

I would comment about the last comment but I have to much respect for the sanctity of relationships etc etc


----------



## Diablo

Young_Gun said:


> Roof is good with me, windsurfin FTW.
> 
> I would comment about the last comment but I have to much respect for the sanctity of relationships etc etc


LOL Dude who you trying to impress ay ay ay


----------



## Young_Gun

Diablo said:


> LOL Dude who you trying to impress ay ay ay


Tis Eh, Eh, Eh.

You brummay :censor::censor:


Lvz ya :flrt:


----------



## Diablo

Young_Gun said:


> Tis Eh, Eh, Eh.
> 
> You brummay :censor::censor:
> 
> 
> Lvz ya :flrt:


You sound retarded saying Eh Eh Eh lmao  

Lvs ya to


----------



## purejurrasic

Come on guys, we only have until the end of the week to confirm the double decker upgrade.

So far we need another 12 bookings to enable this to go ahead, payment can be made next week if needed, so no rush on that now, we just need the numbers confirmed.

We had over 15 people ask to go on the waiting list, only about 5 or 6 have booked so far.

We listened and got extra seats, please dont miss the chance.


----------



## nicky

boomslang40 said:


> Ok im kidna confused but determined...so think I just booked and paid for a seat on coach 3...if thats right....so parents shall happily drop me off to the coach stop... does anyone have a map of how to get there? or a post code for it to wack into a sat nav? also what time do we meet there?!
> 
> im excited
> 
> thanks all
> 
> X


boomslang i noticed you said your passport runs out wednesday you can get an extension in certain cercumstances mabey ring them and find out, but if not iv'e just done my sons who needs it for trip and the post office check and send service they reakon takes about 2 weeks so if you get on with it now you should be ok......


----------



## kaimarion

So who do I send the money to on PayPal...I still need to pay for the tickets.


----------



## tarantulabarn

kaimarion said:


> So who do I send the money to on PayPal...I still need to pay for the tickets.


Paypal is [email protected]


----------



## tarantulabarn

31 days to go
:jump: :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump:


----------



## Diablo

YAY     woot


----------



## boomslang40

did my payment go through alright and everything? in the name of Max Levy? I'm thinking i'll just get the train up to london and get a passport, give me a fun day out and makes sure I get it!
:lol2:


----------



## kaimarion

Just paid for the seats , did it come through ok???


----------



## freekygeeky

i am really owrried about pasport now! i have contacted teh german embassay and teh passport control people in the UK they say its fine to have just a week left, but stil worried. Just cannot afford/ no point in getting a new one - defeets the object of going cheeply.

btw the cambridge pick up point been confermed?


----------



## tarantulabarn

kaimarion said:


> Just paid for the seats , did it come through ok???


 
yep all done


----------



## boomslang40

my mates just boooking a place on coach 3 atm! i take it mind did go through ok? are there enough people on 3rd coach to make it definate now and not reserve?


----------



## tarantulabarn

boomslang40 said:


> my mates just boooking a place on coach 3 atm! i take it mind did go through ok? are there enough people on 3rd coach to make it definate now and not reserve?


almost there, cant see here being a problem


----------



## freekygeeky

freekygeeky said:


> i am really owrried about pasport now! i have contacted teh german embassay and teh passport control people in the UK they say its fine to have just a week left, but stil worried. Just cannot afford/ no point in getting a new one - defeets the object of going cheeply.
> 
> btw the cambridge pick up point been confermed?


......


----------



## tarantulabarn

boomslang40 said:


> did my payment go through alright and everything? in the name of Max Levy? I'm thinking i'll just get the train up to london and get a passport, give me a fun day out and makes sure I get it!
> :lol2:


Yes email went through on 11/2


----------



## purejurrasic

freekygeeky said:


> ......


No Gina, not yet.

Steve has a day off next friday so is going for a drive up there, but dont fret, it will be sorted in time !!


----------



## Diablo

Tony

YHPM


----------



## purejurrasic

boomslang40 said:


> my mates just boooking a place on coach 3 atm! i take it mind did go through ok? are there enough people on 3rd coach to make it definate now and not reserve?


You should have had a booking confirmation email and a payment confirmation sent to the email address used in the booking. Emails are sent as both plain text and html, but some isp, like hotmail, filter them into a spam folder which if sometimes get emptied daily. 

may be worth setting up the domain coachtotheshow.com as not spam to ensure you get any further emails.


----------



## Trice

Im coming


----------



## Diablo

Trice said:


> Im coming


Quick get the tissue Trice is COMING


----------



## Trice

Diablo said:


> Quick get the tissue Trice is COMING


Now now Little man, that wasnt called for was it!


----------



## Diablo

Trice said:


> Now now Little man, that wasnt called for was it!


 Sit down Trice you have turned into a right old lady since you became a Mod  or is it getting old thats doing it to you lmao.


----------



## Trice

Diablo said:


> Sit down Trice you have turned into a right old lady since you became a Mod  or is it getting old thats doing it to you lmao.


getting old thats doing it to me


----------



## purejurrasic

Diablo said:


> Sit down Trice you have turned into a right old lady since you became a Mod  or is it getting old thats doing it to you lmao.


nah, its neither, its getting l**d thats done it !


----------



## tarantulabarn

This time in 30 DAYS we will be in Calais enroute


:mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble:


----------



## Diablo

tarantulabarn said:


> This time in 30 DAYS we will be in Calais enroute
> 
> 
> :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble:


Where we going again :?


----------



## Trice

Are we there yet?


----------



## purejurrasic

i hope so

its hard work getting this all sorted AND coding the site at the same time, still loads to do ! lol


----------



## Diablo

Whats the date we are going again?


----------



## tarantulabarn

Diablo said:


> Whats the date we are going again?


 
March 22nd


----------



## purejurrasic

Diablo said:


> Whats the date we are going again?


lol, do u mean what date are WE going or what date are YOU going ?

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## White_raven666

wot 22nd of March I thought it was the 15th of March


----------



## Diablo

purejurrasic said:


> lol, do u mean what date are WE going or what date are YOU going ?
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


When are WE going over  don't forget tony im pinching two seats in the motor lol


----------



## Robbie

tarantulabarn said:


> March 22nd


Erm...?


----------



## Trice

Lol what a way to scare everyone and tell them it's the 22nd haha


----------



## tarantulabarn

Trice said:


> Lol what a way to scare everyone and tell them it's the 22nd haha


Not as much as saying ive heard Hamm has been cancelled


----------



## Trice

tarantulabarn said:


> Not as much as saying ive heard Hamm has been cancelled


Haha! good point


----------



## rob-stl-07

seriously it hasnt canceled has it?
is it really 22nd?


----------



## Trice

rob-stl-07 said:


> seriously it hasnt canceled has it?
> is it really 22nd?


Did you know they took gullible out of the dictionary?


----------



## Diablo

rob-stl-07 said:


> seriously it hasnt canceled has it?
> is it really 22nd?


LMAO - Its the 15th March and it has been cancelled "Only Joking"


----------



## rob-stl-07

ok... sorry jus abit scared :lol2: really lookin forward to it!


----------



## tarantulabarn

rob-stl-07 said:


> seriously it hasnt canceled has it?
> is it really 22nd?


 
SHHHHHHHH, the new dates are for Diablo for everyone else its still on the 15th


----------



## tarantulabarn

29 DAYS


----------



## rob-stl-07

and 7 days til my bday! so u say i will be notified of all extra detials blah blah blah 2 weeks be4?


----------



## Trice

tarantulabarn said:


> 29 DAYS


too much time on your hands


----------



## boomslang40

I just looked on coachtotheshow website, and on the bookings, coach 3 has gone...is this because its been cancelled...or because its full? only when i booked my seat, coach 2 was full with no seats but still visible! aaah


XxX


----------



## Diablo

tarantulabarn said:


> SHHHHHHHH, the new dates are for Diablo for everyone else its still on the 15th


Duh Steve I kinda saw that lmao  

Steve why are you sending me 7 days before everyone else? I wanted to come with you lot but nooooooooo I've got to go on the 15th and meet you all their for the 22nd.


----------



## Trice

Diablo said:


> Duh Steve I kinda saw that lmao
> 
> Steve why are *you sending me 7 days before everyone else*? I wanted to come with you lot but nooooooooo I've got to go on the 15th and meet you all their for the 22nd.


he's sending you 7 days AFTER everyone else.


----------



## Diablo

Trice said:


> he's sending you 7 days AFTER everyone else.


No no no no he said before that he was sending me on the 15th and everyone else on the 22nd shusssh


----------



## Trice

Diablo said:


> No no no no he said before that he was sending me on the 15th and everyone else on the 22nd shusssh


Yeah yeah.


----------



## kaimarion

:Na_Na_Na_Na:28DAY'S:Na_Na_Na_Na:​


----------



## purejurrasic

boomslang40 said:


> I just looked on coachtotheshow website, and on the bookings, coach 3 has gone...is this because its been cancelled...or because its full? only when i booked my seat, coach 2 was full with no seats but still visible! aaah
> 
> 
> XxX


Do u think we would cancel a coach and not tell any one?


'Coach 3' was a double decker listed with just 25 seats.

It stated that it would replace the single decker if the numbers mad it worth while

They did, so it has. Coach 2 is now the double decker, not the single, all the seats have been trasfered to the DD from the single.

Its a little confusing maybe, but only because we had to make available extra seats mid way.

But, it dont matter either way, everyone whos booked can go (apart from those who are delaying payment, they know who they are !)


----------



## kelly2103

I just paid up…can’t wait to go now…I’m excited already!


----------



## Athravan

Question if anyone knows the answer. I arranged to pick up some animals from a breeder at Hamm some months ago. Now I contact him to ask if he knows what table he will be at so I can find him. He tells me he has no table, but he will meet me outside to exchange the animals.

I know in the UK that you cannot sell at shows unless you have a table, and I have never seen this done in the EU - is it as frowned upon in the EU or is it actually standard practice as he seems very casual about it?

If it's not permitted I will be looking elsewhere.


----------



## freekygeeky

we have made sure that they have tables - but we have had someone say that they can meet us outside - but aparently the securaty is very very stict there - and if ur foudn doing it you will be chucked out. 
be careful!


Athravan said:


> Question if anyone knows the answer. I arranged to pick up some animals from a breeder at Hamm some months ago. Now I contact him to ask if he knows what table he will be at so I can find him. He tells me he has no table, but he will meet me outside to exchange the animals.
> 
> I know in the UK that you cannot sell at shows unless you have a table, and I have never seen this done in the EU - is it as frowned upon in the EU or is it actually standard practice as he seems very casual about it?
> 
> If it's not permitted I will be looking elsewhere.


----------



## Diablo

Athravan said:


> Question if anyone knows the answer. I arranged to pick up some animals from a breeder at Hamm some months ago. Now I contact him to ask if he knows what table he will be at so I can find him. He tells me he has no table, but he will meet me outside to exchange the animals.
> 
> I know in the UK that you cannot sell at shows unless you have a table, and I have never seen this done in the EU - is it as frowned upon in the EU or is it actually standard practice as he seems very casual about it?
> 
> If it's not permitted I will be looking elsewhere.


Athravan its against the show rules to do dodgey business in the car parks if you get caught then BANG your banned from attending that show again. I've had people ask me if I can meet them outside but i'm afraid not I won't risk getting banned ( Told you im a good boy ) lol


----------



## Athravan

I'll definitely be looking elsewhere then, damn.


----------



## Diablo

Athravan said:


> I'll definitely be looking elsewhere then, damn.


lol you after anything in particular?


----------



## Young_Gun

Athravan said:


> I'll definitely be looking elsewhere then, damn.


Arrange to meet at a petrol/service station etc near to the show but not 'at' the show?

Thats what I have done in the past for UK and EU shows.


----------



## Athravan

Diablo said:


> lol you after anything in particular?


Yeah, loads of things! Was even thinking about getting some leos... but this was for hogg island boas, nevermind, not worth the risk, I thought it wouldn't be allowed but he said it was, I'm not getting banned that's for sure!


----------



## tarantulabarn

Athravan said:


> Yeah, loads of things! Was even thinking about getting some leos... but this was for hogg island boas, nevermind, not worth the risk, I thought it wouldn't be allowed but he said it was, I'm not getting banned that's for sure!


 
There is a huge Mc Donalds about 1/2 mile down the road, could always meet there


----------



## purejurrasic

loads of sales and exchanges tae place in the cafe before the shw opens, and most do get away with it, but, it is against the rules.

sods law is youll be the one caught !


----------



## boomslang40

awesome! thanks 

XxX


----------



## tarantulabarn

Just 5 seats left now


----------



## kaimarion

*This questions probably already been asked to death but how much is an adult female Bearded Dragon at HAMM , min-max price???*


----------



## nicky

boomslang40 said:


> awesome! thanks
> 
> XxX


 
have you sorted passport yet boomslang??


----------



## Trice

kaimarion said:


> *This questions probably already been asked to death but how much is an adult female Bearded Dragon at HAMM , min-max price???*



If people are selling their adult females this time of year, they'd be quite expensive.


----------



## freekygeeky

an update on the cambridge stop?


----------



## Diablo

freekygeeky said:


> an update on the cambridge stop?


Just to let you know guys the lads are busy ( PJ and TB that is ) 

Soon as theres any updates on stops and pick up points they will post it up. Don't stress 

Gina chillaxe


----------



## boomslang40

went to post office today, will be sent of special monday, they say it should be back within 10 working days, its tough trying to find a decent countersigniature!

XxX


----------



## Diablo

boomslang40 said:


> went to post office today, will be sent of special monday, they say it should be back within 10 working days, its tough trying to find a decent countersigniature!
> 
> XxX


Your pushing it dude lol did you do a two week check and send ?


----------



## purejurrasic

Still a few seats left due to cancellations

Itineraries are now posted on the website Coachtotheshow.com ~ Home 

Cambridge pick up location should be confirmed by next week end

Any who still has outstanding payments, and has not contacted us, please ensure you get it sorted real soon or we may have to cancel your booking.


----------



## kaimarion

Just wondering what are the shirts goin to look like and when do we get the bus tickets?
And how are we goin to sort out the problem of whos who when we meet up :lol2:.


----------



## purejurrasic

kaimarion said:


> Just wondering what are the shirts goin to look like and when do we get the bus tickets?
> And how are we goin to sort out the problem of whos who when we meet up :lol2:.


Shirts are on final proof as we speak, they will be a suprise ! (dont expect anything super great, they are freebies !! lol)

Boarding passes will be sent about 2 weeks before the trip

As to whos who, its good to talk !

No, dont know yet, we are looking at a badge but not sure if this is going to happen yet !


----------



## Hamish

purejurrasic said:


> Shirts are on final proof as we speak, they will be a suprise ! (dont expect anything super great, they are freebies !! lol)
> 
> Boarding passes will be sent about 2 weeks before the trip
> 
> As to whos who, its good to talk !
> 
> No, dont know yet, we are looking at a badge but not sure if this is going to happen yet !


even though the shirts are free i would like it to fit and i cant be the only 1 here that would like a XXXL :whistling2:


----------



## t-bo

Badges?

Im going in disguise....


----------



## Trice

Im going naked!


----------



## Diablo

Trice said:


> Im going naked!


Then your on your own


----------



## emma_fyfe

Trice said:


> Im going naked!


That could be interesting!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Trice

Lol. I should bring some drink and snacks though.


----------



## emma_fyfe

Trice said:


> Lol. I should bring some drink and snacks though.


so are you meeting me like that before then? lol


----------



## Trice

emma_fyfe said:


> so are you meeting me like that before then? lol


What naked? Lol. Maybeeeeeeeeeeeeee.. You know i might try to go into Cambridge for the day, so i can see old mates (if any are about) before we get on the coach. I duno yet.


----------



## emma_fyfe

Trice said:


> What naked? Lol. Maybeeeeeeeeeeeeee.. You know i might try to go into Cambridge for the day, so i can see old mates (if any are about) before we get on the coach. I duno yet.


Think they'll mind you being naked? :crazy:


----------



## Trice

emma_fyfe said:


> Think they'll mind you being naked? :crazy:


I wouldnt be neked if i go see them


----------



## emma_fyfe

Trice said:


> I wouldnt be neked if i go see them


just when you see me and get on the coach?:crazy:


----------



## Trice

emma_fyfe said:


> just when you see me and get on the coach?:crazy:


Well..... Im sure the others would be upset if i got neked.


----------



## emma_fyfe

Trice said:


> Well..... Im sure the others would be upset if i got neked.


why?!


----------



## Trice

emma_fyfe said:


> why?!


Who knows? they're weirdos!


----------



## Diablo

I thought this was a Hamm Thread not the Emma and Trice thread to chat about nekkidness. 

Trice your a mod you should know better


----------



## emma_fyfe

Trice said:


> Who knows? they're weirdos!


 i dont think ill be turning up naked:crazy: think your on your own!


----------



## Trice

Diablo said:


> I thought this was a Hamm Thread not the Emma and Trice thread to chat about nekkidness.
> 
> Trice your a mod you should know better


Sorry little man



emma_fyfe said:


> i dont think ill be turning up naked:crazy: think your on your own!


Yeah, me either.


Anyway.. Whos hoping to getting what? Or keeping their eyes out for what?


----------



## emma_fyfe

Trice said:


> Sorry little man
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, me either.
> 
> 
> Anyway.. Whos hoping to getting what? Or keeping their eyes out for what?


if i get this job tomorrow i wont be buying anything :bash: and probably selling most of my reps too..


----------



## Trice

emma_fyfe said:


> if i get this job tomorrow i wont be buying anything :bash: and probably selling most of my reps too..



What the hell for?!


----------



## Diablo

Trice said:


> Sorry little man
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, me either.
> 
> 
> Anyway.. Whos hoping to getting what? Or keeping their eyes out for what?


I'm hoping on getting a few more leopard geckos don't know what yet though but after more females  and something different.


No problem Little girl apology accepted


----------



## emma_fyfe

Trice said:


> What the hell for?!


because i'll be living in the cottage there, and cant see them liking me having a load of snakes! will have to see though..


----------



## alexgator

hi can u please tell me if my cheque arrive
name riley booking reference 130
cheers


----------



## purejurrasic

alexgator said:


> hi can u please tell me if my cheque arrive
> name riley booking reference 130
> cheers


yep, payment arrived. 

thanks


----------



## tarantulabarn

alexgator said:


> hi can u please tell me if my cheque arrive
> name riley booking reference 130
> cheers


confirmation email went on 15/2


----------



## purejurrasic

Update

Due to lots of bookings being made before other arrangements have been made, such as time off work etc, we have had a number of cancellations.

We now have available a total of 8 seats, across both coaches.

We will be placing the order for the T shirts on Wednesday, so any bookings made after then wont get one.

For those who still have an outstanding payment, please ensure this is made asap.

Time is getting on now, less than a month to go, so we need to close bookings soon. 

Tony


----------



## tarantulabarn

22 days


----------



## ade

I really need to sort my passport out:whistling2:


----------



## chickens4ever05

hi do you do ohter trips to hamm in september.

thanks
Tom


----------



## Jake89

WOOOOO 3 weeks away.
Also t-barn i have never had a confirmation e-mail you know!!!?


----------



## tarantulabarn

Jake89 said:


> WOOOOO 3 weeks away.
> Also t-barn i have never had a confirmation e-mail you know!!!?


Please check your spam box as they go out automatic from the site, the next email is inportant cos it will include your boarding passes


----------



## Jake89

it real aint there! not in spam or proper inbox!


----------



## tarantulabarn

Jake89 said:


> it real aint there! not in spam or proper inbox!


pm me your email addy and full name and i will have a look for you


----------



## Jake89

Have done!


----------



## piehunter

Hi T.barn,

Can you post on here when the boarding pass emails go out please.

Thanks


----------



## tarantulabarn

Just heard from the printers, they probally wont have the tshirts to us in time to post out so they will be avaliable once we all meet up in Ashford, there are changing rooms there so you can all change ok. All the final bits and pieces are now coming together now, i am nipping up to cambridge tonight to find a suitable place to pick up, tony is completing the boarding passes, i have cleared my Insect house ready for the new arrivals and checking the euro rate daily ready to change up

And only 21 Days to go


----------



## sweetvicky

Hamm hamm hamm, hamm hamm, hamm hamm hamm hamm. We're going to HAMM!!


----------



## Trice

sweetvicky said:


> Hamm hamm hamm, hamm hamm, hamm hamm hamm hamm. We're going to HAMM!!


Someones excited


----------



## sweetvicky

:whistling2: Three weeks is such a long time! I have my shopping list all ready, I hope no-one else wants to buy anything there coz i'm gonna fill up the bus :crazy: lol


----------



## kelly2103

Same as...I started writing a list ages ago :lol2: Now I'm trying to get as much cash together as possible....been selling on ebay all week haha


----------



## emma_fyfe

looks like i have a good chance of getting this new job, so cant see me buying anything now:bash:


----------



## Trice

emma_fyfe said:


> looks like i have a good chance of getting this new job, so cant see me buying anything now:bash:



im hoping my nan will loan me money till april lol


----------



## emma_fyfe

Trice said:


> im hoping my nan will loan me money till april lol


lol im hoping to borrow money off my parents, i dont think i can stop myself buying more snakes! parents may let me keep them all at home still..


----------



## Trice

emma_fyfe said:


> lol im hoping to borrow money off my parents, i dont think i can stop myself buying more snakes! parents may let me keep them all at home still..


cant see why they wouldnt


----------



## emma_fyfe

Trice said:


> cant see why they wouldnt


well i have 2 possibly/very likely to be gravid corns, and i wont be about every day so i can see why they'd say no! lol


----------



## Trice

emma_fyfe said:


> well i have 2 possibly/very likely to be gravid corns, and i wont be about every day so i can see why they'd say no! lol


good point


----------



## purejurrasic

could always get gregumms to look after them, gives u an excuse to go visit him

oh, i forgot, u dont need an excuse !

:whistling2:


----------



## sweetvicky

emma_fyfe said:


> well i have 2 possibly/very likely to be gravid corns, and i wont be about every day so i can see why they'd say no! lol


Could you keep these corns in smaller RUBs instead of Vivs and hide them under your bed :whistling2: 



kelly2103 said:


> Same as...I started writing a list ages ago :lol2: Now I'm trying to get as much cash together as possible....been selling on ebay all week haha


I've been selling jewellery and thinking of selling members of my family  I can't ask my parents for some reptile buying pocket money coz my mum has told me I can't buy anything! (I don't live with her, so she may never know!) Plus at 23 i'm a bit old for pocket money. . . .


----------



## emma_fyfe

purejurrasic said:


> could always get gregumms to look after them, gives u an excuse to go visit him
> 
> oh, i forgot, u dont need an excuse !
> 
> :whistling2:


lol i'm going to visit him anyway :Na_Na_Na_Na: but yeah.. good idea!


----------



## Dexter

emma_fyfe said:


> looks like i have a good chance of getting this new job, so cant see me buying anything now:bash:


Makes no sense :roll:

People with jobs are the ones who normally buy things. If you have no job, normally you're broken :crazy:


----------



## emma_fyfe

sweetvicky said:


> Could you keep these corns in smaller RUBs instead of Vivs and hide them under your bed :whistling2:


 
i prefer them to have more space, and i have quite a few so hiding them wouldnt be an option really.. never know, they may be fine with me keeping them there and i might not even get the job anyway!


----------



## emma_fyfe

Dexter said:


> Makes no sense :roll:
> 
> People with jobs are the ones who normally buy things. If you have no job, normally you're broken :crazy:


if i get the job, i'll be living there in a shared cottage so not sure if they'd be happy with me keeping snakes


----------



## Dexter

Trice said:


> im hoping my nan will loan me money till april lol


 
Well, one option is to go and get the snakes you want + a nice pair of a sought after locale boa which is at bargain price, then you sell it here for a profit and retrieve part of the money you spent buying your snakes :whistling2:


----------



## Dexter

emma_fyfe said:


> if i get the job, i'll be living there in a shared cottage so not sure if they'd be happy with me keeping snakes


Oh I see :-|


----------



## Dexter

Well, I myself would take more money if my wife stopped over spending in her credit card and leaving me with 800 quid bills to pay :bash:


----------



## kelly2103

sweetvicky said:


> Could you keep these corns in smaller RUBs instead of Vivs and hide them under your bed :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been selling jewellery and thinking of selling members of my family  I can't ask my parents for some reptile buying pocket money coz my mum has told me I can't buy anything! (I don't live with her, so she may never know!) Plus at 23 i'm a bit old for pocket money. . . .


 
Yeah I have been told nothing can come back with me! But I’m hoping my mum will still be in bed when I get back so I’ll just sneak things in. :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Trice

Dexter said:


> Well, one option is to go and get the snakes you want + a nice pair of a sought after locale boa which is at bargain price, then you sell it here for a profit and retrieve part of the money you spent buying your snakes :whistling2:


well.. What i was considering was... borrowing money off my nan... buying what i want. then paying her back when i get my student loan in April. TBH this month has been alot of worry with money for me


----------



## Trice

Dexter said:


> Well, I myself would take more money if my wife stopped over spending in her credit card and leaving me with 800 quid bills to pay :bash:


thats what women are there for mate.


----------



## Athravan

Trice said:


> thats what women are there for mate.


How would you know about that? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Trice

Athravan said:


> How would you know about that? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Good point!


----------



## Diablo

Trice said:


> Good point!


lol  Where we going again?


----------



## Trice

Diablo said:


> lol  Where we going again?


Hamm?1


----------



## Moosey

*bounces*

22 days people


----------



## Diablo

I thought this was the houten show :?



22 days then a long trip to spend lots of money


----------



## kelly2103

I might need a minder with me at all times other wise I can only imagine how much I’m going to bring back! My room is like a jungle as it is!


----------



## Trice

kelly2103 said:


> I might need a minder with me at all times other wise I can only imagine how much I’m going to bring back! My room is like a jungle as it is!


same here.


----------



## Diablo

Im taking my RA card with me if i wear it around my neck at all times then they will see im with reptiles annoymous and won't sell to me once my card is full.


----------



## Dexter

Trice said:


> well.. What i was considering was... borrowing money off my nan... buying what i want. then paying her back when i get my student loan in April. TBH this month has been alot of worry with money for me


Tell me about it, the money runs out and the months continues :bash:


----------



## sweetvicky

There is always more month than money


----------



## Moosey

do we know anything about getting a list of who's on which coaches?

or have i missed it? lol


----------



## lund209

*hamm march 2008*

do you know where i can find a list of vendus and what they may be selling.


----------



## Dexter

MissMoose said:


> do we know anything about getting a list of who's on which coaches?
> 
> or have i missed it? lol


Apparently it's against the law to publish a list.

If I'm not wrong, the boss and me are on coach 2 :whistling2:


----------



## sweetvicky

There's been lots of threads asking who is on which coach, have a poke around


----------



## Dexter

sweetvicky said:


> There's been lots of threads asking who is on which coach, have a poke around


Yeah, but they get messy with people from both coaches and people who are not even going posting away.

Maybe we should create a coach 1 and coach 2 threads and start from scratch


----------



## Young_Gun

I have bought all the snakes I was going to pick up at the show now :bash:

So purely gonna be going to have a nose at whats about and to meet or see people again.


----------



## Athravan

I've spent all the money I was saving so I'll probably just be there for a social call too  Not going on the coach of course but hoping to meet up with people there. I'll be the one trying to get Trice to spend all his money on corn snakes.


----------



## Trice

Athravan said:


> I've spent all the money I was saving so I'll probably just be there for a social call too  Not going on the coach of course but hoping to meet up with people there. I'll be the one trying to get Trice to spend all his money on corn snakes.


why? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Young_Gun

Athravan said:


> I've spent all the money I was saving so I'll probably just be there for a social call too  Not going on the coach of course but hoping to meet up with people there. I'll be the one trying to get Trice to spend all his money on corn snakes.


Then I may have to convince him to get a real snake instead :whistling2: voice of reason and whatnot :no1:


----------



## Athravan

Trice said:


> why? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Because they're much better than leopard geckos and everyone needs more corn snakes. Especially you.


----------



## bloodcorn

Athravan said:


> I've spent all the money I was saving so I'll probably just be there for a social call too  Not going on the coach of course but hoping to meet up with people there. I'll be the one trying to get Trice to spend all his money on corn snakes.


I've also spent out :bash:, not really anything else I'm looking for at the minute but should be fun anyway.


----------



## Trice

Young_Gun said:


> Then I may have to convince him to get a real snake instead :whistling2: voice of reason and whatnot :no1:


Whats wrong with my BRB?



Athravan said:


> Because they're much better than leopard geckos and everyone needs more corn snakes. Especially you.


 I have 3 corns  and 2 leos.


----------



## Young_Gun

Trice said:


> Whats wrong with my BRB?
> 
> 
> 
> I have 3 corns  and 2 leos.


Nowts wrong with a BRB  just don't want you bein led astray and gettin worms :crazy: well more of em anyways.
:whistling2:


----------



## sweetvicky

Everyone needs Corns, they are so pretty and colourful!
Everyone also needs bigger fatter snakes and a few lizzards too, maybe a frog or two. . . .

Now look what you have all done, my Hamm shopping list just got bigger!


----------



## Trice

Cambridge spot chosen yet?


----------



## tarantulabarn

Trice said:


> Cambridge spot chosen yet?


Yep just got back

Had a coice of golfclub, 25.00 a day, park and ride, 18.00 and no overnight parking so chose Cambridge extra services on the A14, 10.00 parking and all the facilities, its a pay and display so get ya ticket when the coach gets there


----------



## Trice

tarantulabarn said:


> Yep just got back
> 
> Had a coice of golfclub, 25.00 a day, park and ride, 18.00 and no overnight parking so chose Cambridge extra services on the A14, 10.00 parking and all the facilities, its a pay and display so get ya ticket when the coach gets there


Sorry to be a bother, do you have a postcode or anything for it? so i can see exactly how far etc?


----------



## tarantulabarn

Trice said:


> Sorry to be a bother, do you have a postcode or anything for it? so i can see exactly how far etc?


 
All the details will be on the coach site once tony gets time 

heres the link to their site

Extra Motorway Services - Location: Cambridge


----------



## Jake89

How come lower seats get reseverd for mods?


----------



## Moosey

Young_Gun said:


> I have bought all the snakes I was going to pick up at the show now :bash:
> 
> *So purely gonna be going to have a nose at whats about and to meet or see people again*.


and buy me stuff :whistling2:


----------



## tarantulabarn

Jake89 said:


> How come lower seats get reseverd for mods?


 
It could be cos they are holier than thou, or too old to make the stairs or cos they put up with all these hamm posts filling up the general chat section

Seriously though there will probally be a couple left when we reload at ashford but we do have a couple of passengers that cannot make he stairs and the organisers need to be down stairs for checking on and off etc


----------



## Trice

TBH, i dont mind where i sit so long as it's near people i can have a decent chat with lol.


----------



## Moosey

when i said earlier about a "who's on what coach list" i meant an official one from the bossmanz


----------



## Jake89

tarantulabarn said:


> It could be cos they are holier than thou, or too old to make the stairs or cos they put up with all these hamm posts filling up the general chat section
> 
> Seriously though there will probally be a couple left when we reload at ashford but we do have a couple of passengers that cannot make he stairs and the organisers need to be down stairs for checking on and off etc


hmmm im not argueing was just a general question!


----------



## sweetvicky

So, how do we find out where we are sitting on the coach then?

Are the payments and reciepts all up to date? I sent a payment earlier and only have a receipt from paypal, nothing yet confirming I sent it to the right person


----------



## cornmorphs

you just get on early if you want to choose.


----------



## cornmorphs

Jake89 said:


> How come lower seats get reseverd for mods?


i've been on all the coach trips so far, i havent ever been down stairs.. and come to think of it, i dont know of any mods from this forum that have been on the coach.. actually fazersy went on one, but i think that was before he was a mod.lol


----------



## purejurrasic

well, still no pc due to trojan virus, sod knows how it got past eveything, so down to trusty laptop !

Coach 1 will have everyone from manchester, birmingham and cambridge

Coach 2 will have everyone from Edinburgh and leeds, and almost all from ashford.

Final allocations will be shown on boarding passes that will be sent out 2 week b4 the trip

Cambridge pick up will be listed just as soon as i can get things back up and running on the pc.

Data protection means we can not publish who will be on the coaches, or indeed who will be away from home and a prime target for burglers !


----------



## Diablo

Trusty laptop FTW!!!!!!!!! ay tony 

Don't forget what I said if you need any software.


----------



## t-bo

Which coach is the plush one?


----------



## purejurrasic

t-bo said:


> Which coach is the plush one?


The one i am on !


----------



## t-bo

purejurrasic said:


> The one i am on !


lol 

I just noticed this thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/98149-hamm-final-details.html it appears to be coach one... that looks 'plush'

edit: just to add before I saw the above thread I thought one was single decker, both actualy look ok...


----------



## purejurrasic

it was, but so many wanted to go we upgraded

Not sure how plush the other coach is, but its not an old dog.

Neither are 5 star mind, to get that we were looking at £150 plus per seat !


----------



## Diablo

Which roof am i on


----------



## t-bo

Diablo said:


> Which roof am i on


I have made special arrangements not to be on the same roof as you


----------



## Diablo

t-bo said:


> I have made special arrangements not to be on the same roof as you


Thats good then teebs  


Whys that then 


is it because im sexier than you


----------



## Dexter

t-bo said:


> I have made special arrangements not to be on the same roof as you


I think you'll be on the same coach as me :whistling2:


----------



## Dexter

purejurrasic said:


> or indeed who will be away from home and a prime target for burglers !


This only applies for those who live in Liverpool :crazy:


----------



## Jake89

Dexter said:


> This only applies for those who live in Liverpool :crazy:


hahahaha made me LOL alot! doesnt matter, the crazy polish people downstairs will protect my house lol, the the bloody fasinated with the hoppy bugs (crickes)....they love me for them lol.


----------



## Jake89

purejurrasic said:


> well, still no pc due to trojan virus, sod knows how it got past eveything, so down to trusty laptop !
> 
> Coach 1 will have everyone from manchester, birmingham and cambridge
> 
> Coach 2 will have everyone from Edinburgh and leeds, and almost all from ashford.
> 
> Final allocations will be shown on boarding passes that will be sent out 2 week b4 the trip
> 
> Cambridge pick up will be listed just as soon as i can get things back up and running on the pc.
> 
> Data protection means we can not publish who will be on the coaches, or indeed who will be away from home and a prime target for burglers !


I know it's against data protection and that to list our proper names, so couldnt you do a list using our RFUK profile names say Jake89 & BecciBoo coach 1 and so on.
Just an idea.
Jake : victory:


----------



## tarantulabarn

Jake89 said:


> I know it's against data protection and that to list our proper names, so couldnt you do a list using our RFUK profile names say Jake89 & BecciBoo coach 1 and so on.
> Just an idea.
> Jake : victory:


 
We could but no one booked with their user names


----------



## cornmorphs

t-bo said:


> I have made special arrangements not to be on the same roof as you


that goes for everyone where diablo is concerned lol


----------



## alexgator

hi
is there still a coach 3 going from ashford
or are people who booked for coach 3 being moved on to the other 2 coaches
cheers


----------



## sweetvicky

Could we make a sticky with coach one and two so we can post who is going on each with our usernames?
It would be optional so no data whatsnims problems


----------



## kaimarion

TarantulaBarn/PureJarrasic would I be able to cancel the seat for E-wan Robertson as he is no longer able to go on the trip.


----------



## purejurrasic

kaimarion said:


> TarantulaBarn/PureJarrasic would I be able to cancel the seat for E-wan Robertson as he is no longer able to go on the trip.


Yep we can do, please send an email to coachtotheshow AT aol.com to confirm this, and we will amend the booking, and subject to reselling the seat, make a refund in due course.

Please quote ur booking ref which is 19.


----------



## purejurrasic

alexgator said:


> hi
> is there still a coach 3 going from ashford
> or are people who booked for coach 3 being moved on to the other 2 coaches
> cheers


There never was a coach 3, it was used as a temp to see how many seats were needed and if a double decker was needed in place of the single decker.

This proved to be the case, so anyone that booked on 'coach3' is infact now on the double decker thats now called coach 2.

So, in reply, no and yes !!

:lol2:


----------



## purejurrasic

sweetvicky said:


> Could we make a sticky with coach one and two so we can post who is going on each with our usernames?
> It would be optional so no data whatsnims problems


Your more than welcome to do this.


----------



## purejurrasic

cornmorphs said:


> that goes for everyone where diablo is concerned lol


nah, no worries, hes going on the 22nd !


----------



## Diablo

purejurrasic said:


> nah, no worries, hes going on the 22nd !


Im not going on the 22nd am i :? why you all trying to confuse me. Your all picking on me


----------



## kelly2103

Do people tend to buy things and then go back and collect them at the end of the show? Just wondering what to do if I found something I really liked in the morning?


----------



## Trice

kelly2103 said:


> Do people tend to buy things and then go back and collect them at the end of the show? Just wondering what to do if I found something I really liked in the morning?


if i bought something in the morning i'd not leave it out of my sight


----------



## tarantulabarn

kelly2103 said:


> Do people tend to buy things and then go back and collect them at the end of the show? Just wondering what to do if I found something I really liked in the morning?


 
If ya see something you like and the price is right get it then, not later cos it will probally be gone when you go back

provided what you buy is in a poly box there is a heated creshe that you can leave it in


----------



## alexgator

purejurrasic said:


> There never was a coach 3, it was used as a temp to see how many seats were needed and if a double decker was needed in place of the single decker.
> 
> This proved to be the case, so anyone that booked on 'coach3' is infact now on the double decker thats now called coach 2.
> 
> So, in reply, no and yes !!
> 
> :lol2:


ok cool cheers
and also what date are tickets/confirmation emails likely to be sent as i dont recieve them
cheers


----------



## kelly2103

tarantulabarn said:


> If ya see something you like and the price is right get it then, not later cos it will probally be gone when you go back
> 
> provided what you buy is in a poly box there is a heated creshe that you can leave it in


 
Ahhh I c...thanks


----------



## Paul Chase

sweetvicky said:


> Are the payments and reciepts all up to date? I sent a payment earlier and only have a receipt from paypal, nothing yet confirming I sent it to the right person


ditto its not in my junk mail either


----------



## waw0031

Does anyone who what turtles are available at Hamm. I am after Diamondback Terrapins. Any help would be great, many thanks.


----------



## madaboutreptiles

butter morph said:


> ditto its not in my junk mail either


I have a booking conformation but nothing since I paid?......checked my junk folder nothing there


----------



## sweetvicky

Same here, nothing is getting through. Might just be that the sent messages are delayed if so many of us have the same problem. It happens at my Uni sometimes


----------



## purejurrasic

Sorry to hear some are having problems with emails, but I am 100% sure that they are sent out correctly.

Alll i can suggest is to make sure emails from coachtotheshow.com are listed as 'not spam' and if you want, pm me your full name and correct email and i can check as we have had some people who hav used incorrect emails, such as .com instead of .co.uk.

Dont forget some email clients clear out spam folders daily and some isp will filter out email b4 it even gets to you!

but, yes, feel free to pm m details and i will run some tests


----------



## Athravan

Don't know if this helps but NTL and many hosting companies (domain emails) and ISPs will mark something as spam if there is no "sender" set. Most standard php scripts run through oscommerce websites don't have a specific sender email. I have no idea if the coachtotheshow website is using php or what code it is using to send email, but if you add a few lines of code to add a specific "sender" email address NTL will then usually let it through. If it doesn't have one, it marks it as spam before and deleted before it ever touches the inbox.

Don't know if that helps, just a problem I had with php and NTL. Hotmail however and most free applications don't delete based on sender only based on title I believe.. but if you find it's NTL or ISP people who are having problems and not hotmail/freebies I'd guess it's something similar.


----------



## purejurrasic

Thanks, I hadnt thougt of that, will check it later at home, its my own script so cant remember the full details i used, but could well be the problem !

to those who have pm'd me, i will make some checks in the morning, been a real long and busy day at bugfest !


----------



## purejurrasic

*Emails*

Right

Emails have been causing some problems and i have been able to track many of them.

In the big fight against spam, many email servers now employ automatic systems to screen emails before they even arrive at the users inbox.

Often this results in emails being placed in spam or junk folders. Some providers then delete the contents for these folders in say 1 or 10 days automaticly.

We have had a number of users who have not got emails, but once we have checked this out we have found that the emails are going to the junk file and simply marking it as not junk solves the problems.

However, it seems hotmail live are now using some technology that applies a screening score and delets emails automaticly based on that score.

It seems that as our emails contain html code, they are being treated as spam and deleted.

This is beyond our control, all our log files indicate that emails are sent out correctly, every email we send is logged, and they are all working fine.

At this stage, all we can suggest is if you have a non hotmail email address, then please advise us of this with your booking ref, and we can change our records.

We are looking at some kind of system that allows you to log into your own booking via the site and print items direct, but thats a little way away just yet.

Tony


----------



## kelly2103

18 days to go!!!!

woohoo


----------



## Diablo

Sweet seems like someones excited lol ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Trice

someone excited?


----------



## kelly2103

just a bit :lol2:


----------



## Trice

kelly2103 said:


> just a bit :lol2:


Lol. whatcha hoping to get?


----------



## Diablo

And Trice is excited its like the first time he .................................................... Found a pound.


----------



## kelly2103

Trice said:


> Lol. whatcha hoping to get?


 
Everything!! haha

A couple of leo's and I am definatly getting an Emerald Swift if they have one but I doubt it.

How about you?


----------



## Trice

kelly2103 said:


> Everything!! haha
> 
> A couple of leo's and I am definatly getting an Emerald Swift if they have one but I doubt it.
> 
> How about you?


i really dont know. all depends on how much i get together. if i get together more than 300 quid, i want to get myself a male RAPTOR leo.
or maybe a type of boa. i dont know yet.


----------



## kelly2103

Yeah I am desperatly saving! I'm flogging everything on ebay at the moment..maybe my family if they aren't careful :lol2:


----------



## Diablo

Trice said:


> i really dont know. all depends on how much i get together. if i get together more than 300 quid, i want to get myself a male RAPTOR leo.
> or maybe a type of boa. i dont know yet.


Trice i can get you a nice RAPTOR male


----------



## Trice

kelly2103 said:


> Yeah I am desperatly saving! I'm flogging everything on ebay at the moment..maybe my family if they aren't careful :lol2:


Lol I did it the other way.. went to my nan and asked if i could borrow money off her, and pay her back from my student loan in april




Diablo said:


> Trice i can get you a nice RAPTOR male


i know you can, but i havent set my decision in stone yet, so dont want to make arrangements


----------



## Lester Cheong

*any coach spaces left?*

hello, do u have any spaces left on the coach to Hamm? im in london, so would like 2 be picked up from ashford. please contact me thank you! Lester Cheong
[email protected]


----------



## Faith

[email protected] said:


> HI im interested in going 2 Hamm. do u have any more places on your coach? i in london, so would like 2 b picked up from ashford. thanks. please contact me. Lester Cheong [email protected]


Go to 
Coachtotheshow.com ~ Home
And see if there are spaces available that way you can book online if there are 

Book on either coach as they both stop at ashford


----------



## Lester Cheong

thank u so much. just having a look now.


----------



## purejurrasic

*Update*

Manchester, birmingham & Cambridge coach is now sold out

There are just 2 seats left on the coach picking up from Edinburgh, leeds and Ashford.

Last chances to get booked up

Also, There are still a number of bookings that have not been paid for nor have any arrangements been made.

If you havent paid yet and have not contacted us then please do one or the other now, as we will soon have to start cancelling bookings.

Tony


----------



## jonnydotcom

you found a pick up point in Leeds yet?

i have looked but cant find anywhere to park cars safely with access to get a coach there as well


----------



## ShortFUSE

*How much are you lot bringing with you ££££££???*


----------



## Moosey

sheffieldUK said:


> *How much are you lot bringing with you ££££££???*


as much as i can get? :lol2:


----------



## ShortFUSE

*will you be selling your body then..lol*


----------



## purejurrasic

jonnydotcom said:


> you found a pick up point in Leeds yet?
> 
> i have looked but cant find anywhere to park cars safely with access to get a coach there as well


We do have a pick up sorted, by the queens hotel near the station, not perfect, but there is parking around the area and coach access.

Full details are on the website.


----------



## tarantulabarn

We now have 2 more seats avaliable due to non payment


----------



## Jake89

sheffieldUK said:


> *How much are you lot bringing with you ££££££???*


my £3k and phils 1.5k

so all in all im taking about £4.5K


----------



## intravenous

Jake89 said:


> my £3k and phils 1.5k
> 
> so all in all im taking about £4.5K


Is it really wise to tell a bunch of strangers, who you've never met before, information like that :roll:?


----------



## Athravan

Jake89 said:


> my £3k and phils 1.5k
> 
> so all in all im taking about £4.5K


Now you all know who to mug! :whistling2: Seriously, don't tell people that :lol2:


----------



## Jake89

Athravan said:


> Now you all know who to mug! :whistling2: Seriously, don't tell people that :lol2:


have i done something wrong? you will all see my pockets buldging any way lol.


----------



## Faith

Its ok jake me and diablo will look after it for you lol :whistling2:


----------



## Jake89

Faith said:


> Its ok jake me and diablo will look after it for you lol :whistling2:


you have enough yourself lol


----------



## Faith

Jake89 said:


> you have enough yourself lol


oh yer who says ?


----------



## Jake89

Faith said:


> oh yer who says ?


lol him!


----------



## Faith

yer but thats Diablo 
"he" has enough but i still might have to look after some for ya 
Btw no point trying to talk to him on msn cus he aint on the pc lol


----------



## Jake89

Faith said:


> yer but thats Diablo
> "he" has enough but i still might have to look after some for ya
> Btw no point trying to talk to him on msn cus he aint on the pc lol


booo tell him im upset he ignoring me lol


----------



## Faith

lol he is BUSY playing some game thing :? he wouldnt ignore you ur his gf  lmao


----------



## tarantulabarn

*16 days*

:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Trice

tarantulabarn said:


> *16 days*
> 
> :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


getting impatient?


----------



## Dexter

intravenous said:


> Is it really wise to tell a bunch of strangers, who you've never met before, information like that :roll:?


That's what I was thinking ... specially when there will be brazilians around :whistling2:


----------



## purejurrasic

lol, plans are afoot to jump him and share it out !

:whistling2:


----------



## sweetvicky

So, what colour are the T-shirts?


----------



## Trice

sweetvicky said:


> So, what colour are the T-shirts?


see-through


----------



## Diablo

I've had the first insight to these T-Shirts  

They are Bright Orange with Green Dots with Coachtotheshow on the sleves and Knz-Geckos on the back in big writing yes I paid well to have it put on. RFUK is on the Tag inside the tops


----------



## ade

Diablo said:


> I've had the first insight to these T-Shirts
> 
> They are Bright Orange with Green Dots with Coachtotheshow on the sleves and Knz-Geckos on the back in big writing yes I paid well to have it put on. RFUK is on the Tag inside the tops


How much do we get paid for putting them on?? Beckham gets paid millions for advertising so i think we should expect the same:lol2:


----------



## purejurrasic

ade said:


> How much do we get paid for putting them on?? Beckham gets paid millions for advertising so i think we should expect the same:lol2:


the idea is that wearing them, may , just may get u an extra discount.

as it happens, traders have been a bit slow to take it up, but hey ho, nevermind.

No one has to wear them, I would rather have brought 138 pints instead, but steve wouldnt let me !


----------



## ade

purejurrasic said:


> the idea is that wearing them, may , just may get u an extra discount.
> 
> as it happens, traders have been a bit slow to take it up, but hey ho, nevermind.
> 
> No one has to wear them, I would rather have brought 138 pints instead, but steve wouldnt let me !


Cool mate i will were mine with pride:flrt:and orange matches my eyes


----------



## Trice

Mmmmmmmmm beer! Oh wait we're not going for beer


----------



## ade

:whistling2:Can we take beer on the coach?


----------



## Athravan

Trice said:


> Mmmmmmmmm beer! Oh wait we're not going for beer


You might not be but I think half the coach probably is... :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Trice

ade said:


> :whistling2:Can we take beer on the coach?


the million dollar question! haha


----------



## Moosey

Trice said:


> the million dollar question! haha


thats what i wanna know as well actually lol


----------



## ade

Trice said:


> the million dollar question! haha


I will have a doctors note stateing that i need to have beer every 30 mins:whistling2h and it needs to be chilled


----------



## Trice

ade said:


> I will have a doctors note stateing that i need to have beer every 30 mins:whistling2h and it needs to be chilled


Bring an ice bucket then?


----------



## Trice

I think a drink might help conversations start. But i doubt the coaches will allow alcohol to be consumed on there


----------



## ade

Trice said:


> Bring an ice bucket then?


ok if you bring the beer and bottle opener:lol2:


----------



## Moosey

Trice said:


> I think a drink might help conversations start. But i doubt the coaches will allow alcohol to be consumed on there


hipflasks ftw!


----------



## Trice

ade said:


> ok if you bring the beer and bottle opener:lol2:


Bottle opener? hah!
Give me either another bottle. (so i have 2 bottles in my hand )
Or a lighter
and i can open your beer bottles for you


----------



## Moosey

Trice said:


> Bottle opener? hah!
> Give me either another bottle. (so i have 2 bottles in my hand )
> Or a lighter
> and i can open your beer bottles for you


i can open them with my teeth ^-^

/win


----------



## ade

MissMoose said:


> i can open them with my teeth ^-^
> 
> /win


i love it when a woman can do that:flrt:what else do youneed from a woman. Other than going to the fridge to get one out:lol2:


----------



## Trice

MissMoose said:


> i can open them with my teeth ^-^
> 
> /win


Same here. But dont open the alcho pops with your teeth.


----------



## purejurrasic

consumption of alcohol on the coach is not permitted but if we dont see, and you keep it under control, then hey, who knows !

But anyone getting drunk could be left behind, so keep it under control


----------



## tarantulabarn

purejurrasic said:


> consumption of alcohol on the coach is not permitted but if we dont see, and you keep it under control, then hey, who knows !
> 
> But anyone getting drunk could be left behind, so keep it under control


 
Just to confirm what tony said, Alcohol is not allowed to be cosumed on the coach.....BUT if we dont see, nobody gets [email protected]@@d and we dont see empty cans or Bottles then >>>>

And yes, Get Drunk You stay where you are!


----------



## ade

tarantulabarn said:


> Just to confirm what tony said, Alcohol is not allowed to be cosumed on the coach.....BUT if we dont see, nobody gets [email protected]@@d and we dont see empty cans or Bottles then >>>>


What the odds i get to sit next to one of you:lol2:


----------



## tarantulabarn

ade said:


> What the odds i get to sit next to one of you:lol2:


 
The Naughty passenger seats are down stairs


----------



## Trice

tarantulabarn said:


> The Naughty passenger seats are down stairs


That why mods are told to sit down there?


----------



## freekygeeky

i dont wanna look odd or strange, or just freeeky.
but we are gonna be travelling through dinner/lunch/ breakfast time etc etc. i see there is a micro on the coach, woudl it be wierd to have meals?
thign is me and my brother suffere from really bad fainting ''attacks'' and food/water keeps us going - normally.


----------



## tarantulabarn

Trice said:


> That why mods are told to sit down there?


You said that NOT ME :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

freekygeeky said:


> i dont wanna look odd or strange, or just freeeky.
> but we are gonna be travelling through dinner/lunch/ breakfast time etc etc. i see there is a micro on the coach, woudl it be wierd to have meals?
> thign is me and my brother suffere from really bad fainting ''attacks'' and food/water keeps us going - normally.


anyone?.. loads of stuff can be cooked in a micro, but i dont wanna look odd. lol


----------



## tarantulabarn

Cook what ya like in the microwave, but if it looks too appetising i might nick it!!


----------



## freekygeeky

lol, whoop whoop..
everyone will be getting*cough* pissed, and there i will be gcooking 3 course meal for me graham and jack lol!


tarantulabarn said:


> Cook what ya like in the microwave, but if it looks too appetising i might nick it!!


----------



## Trice

Super noodles! i'll probably get burger king in Cambridge anyway


----------



## freekygeeky

Trice said:


> Super noodles! i'll probably get burger king in Cambridge anyway


ewww
im thinking jacket potatoes, and stew, and chineseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Trice

freekygeeky said:


> ewww
> im thinking jacket potatoes, and stew, and chineseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


Could do... The chinese opposite that big church in cambridge center yum... I used to ride all the way down there just to get myself it, then ride back to my place and munch out haha. 

How far is the pick up point from Cambridge center?


----------



## freekygeeky

lol. along way. 
i live about 10 mins outside cam - sawston (near trumpington) and it takes abotu 30-40 mins to get to the place.


Trice said:


> Could do... The chinese opposite that big church in cambridge center yum... I used to ride all the way down there just to get myself it, then ride back to my place and munch out haha.
> 
> How far is the pick up point from Cambridge center?


----------



## purejurrasic

Trice said:


> Could do... The chinese opposite that big church in cambridge center yum... I used to ride all the way down there just to get myself it, then ride back to my place and munch out haha.
> 
> How far is the pick up point from Cambridge center?


Its only an inch on the map, and thank gina, she suggested it ! lol

So gina, u taking orders?

dont forget, we can get diablo to put a pinny on and do the washing up !


----------



## Trice

not a good idea to get a cab there then? lol.


----------



## freekygeeky

lmao!!
you pay me ill make dinner!!lol
shame there isnt a cooker/hob, lol!!!


purejurrasic said:


> Its only an inch on the map, and thank gina, she suggested it ! lol
> 
> So gina, u taking orders?
> 
> dont forget, we can get diablo to put a pinny on and do the washing up !


----------



## freekygeeky

err up to you. lol
or come to mine my dad wil lgive you a lift?
or drive... if u can?


Trice said:


> not a good idea to get a cab there then? lol.


----------



## Diablo

To be honest PJ And TB I think food to be cooked on the coach should be a set list nothing thats going to stink the coach out etc. Also you will not catch me in a Pinny


----------



## Trice

Tony! I've changed! I'm getting on at ashford. but still am getting on coach 1 .


----------



## Diablo

Trice said:


> Tony! I've changed! I'm getting on at ashford. but still am getting on coach 1 .


Trice why the sudden change?


----------



## Trice

Diablo said:


> Trice why the sudden change?


train station is closer to the pick up in ashford, than train station is in cambridge.
plus i plan on staying in ashford the saturday night


----------



## Diablo

IGNORE THIS lol


----------



## Trice

Diablo said:


> Who's tried paying via Paypal and have incompleted transfers?


Not me, as far as i'm aware. they got my payment. why?


----------



## emma_fyfe

Trice said:


> Tony! I've changed! I'm getting on at ashford. but still am getting on coach 1 .


lol same here apparently? :crazy:


----------



## Trice

emma_fyfe said:


> lol same here apparently? :crazy:


Yup do as i tell you :whip::whistling2:


----------



## Diablo

Trice if your making changes for pickup then you will need to notify either PJ or TB.


----------



## Jake89

freekygeeky said:


> i dont wanna look odd or strange, or just freeeky.
> but we are gonna be travelling through dinner/lunch/ breakfast time etc etc. i see there is a micro on the coach, woudl it be wierd to have meals?
> thign is me and my brother suffere from really bad fainting ''attacks'' and food/water keeps us going - normally.


Jesus everything is wrong with you, you get travel sickness aswell!



wait one min, surely it makes sence for you not too eat if you get travel sick!


----------



## Young_Gun

Also, hot food/beverages would need to be consumed in a designated food area 

H&S legislation FTW.


----------



## Diablo

Young_Gun said:


> Also, hot food/beverages would need to be consumed in a designated food area
> 
> H&S legislation FTW.


Boo Ya shamoan 

But hot beverages are allowed to be consumed anywhere on the coach if the coach has got the facilitys to make tea and coffee, If it had to be a designated food area how comes you can sit on a train/bus/airplane and eat/drink where you please.


hehe


----------



## purejurrasic

lol @ Jake !

You (gina) can have a full meal at ashford, so ur fine then till breekkie, when we will be there.

Plenty of places to eat at hamm in the day,

We will then be stopping for full meal on the way back.

So u dont miss any nosh bag time, and of course, you are free to use the microwave as and when, just no smelly stuff !!

Trice, have you looked at where the compared to where you are. Gina is as far south of cambridge as the pick up is north, so may not be as far as you think, its only 8 miles from the centre of cambridge !

Also, I understand theres a few msn convos going on regarding publishing lists of passengers, lists of animals, dwa provisions etc. All I can say is this is NOT a fly boy event, we are taking action to ensure that the trip goes well for everyone. We do need to know what animals are on board, for safty in case of incident and for ease at customs if needed.

We ARE not stopping people bringing dwa back, but as responsible organisers, we WILL insist they are kept close to us so we can ensure safty and we will deny transport if we belive the final home for them does not have the right license, thats just responsible, not picky.

Please do not forget that all the animals will be carried under our transport licence and as such we are responsible for them.

If anyone has any problems or questions, please feel free to pm me.


----------



## Young_Gun

Diablo said:


> Boo Ya shamoan
> 
> But hot beverages are allowed to be consumed anywhere on the coach if the coach has got the facilitys to make tea and coffee, If it had to be a designated food area how comes you can sit on a train/bus/airplane and eat/drink where you please.
> 
> 
> hehe


Because train/bus/airplane are covered by public liability insurance and usually have risk assesments carried out prior to facilities being made available.


----------



## purejurrasic

Diablo said:


> Boo Ya shamoan
> 
> But hot beverages are allowed to be consumed anywhere on the coach if the coach has got the facilitys to make tea and coffee, If it had to be a designated food area how comes you can sit on a train/bus/airplane and eat/drink where you please.
> 
> 
> hehe


He is taking the p**s

Yes there are rules, but no one will be able to find me a coach that permits drinking or smoking. 

Who will be the first to complain if they are burgled whilst away after we publish publicly that they wont be at home.

Who wants to be sitting near the loud spewing drunk on the way back

Who wants to be left in a crashed coach because the emergency services are waiting for animal experts because no one knows what animals are on board

Who wants to be at customs unpacking all the boxes when we could simply hand over some papers

All remote possibilites but possible all the same.

There are not many rules, the rules there are are not harsh.

And just in case :

Please note, Hot coffee and hot tea is....wait for it.....HOT

Coaches move, yes I know its hard to belive but this is fact.

So, hot drinks on a moving coach ! Take care, you have been warned, legal action for burns will be laughed at !!


----------



## Diablo

purejurrasic said:


> He is taking the p**s
> 
> Yes there are rules, but no one will be able to find me a coach that permits drinking or smoking.
> 
> Who will be the first to complain if they are burgled whilst away after we publish publicly that they wont be at home.
> 
> Who wants to be sitting near the loud spewing drunk on the way back
> 
> Who wants to be left in a crashed coach because the emergency services are waiting for animal experts because no one knows what animals are on board
> 
> Who wants to be at customs unpacking all the boxes when we could simply hand over some papers
> 
> All remote possibilites but possible all the same.
> 
> There are not many rules, the rules there are are not harsh.
> 
> And just in case :
> 
> Please note, Hot coffee and hot tea is....wait for it.....HOT
> 
> Coaches move, yes I know its hard to belive but this is fact.
> 
> So, hot drinks on a moving coach ! Take care, you have been warned, legal action for burns will be laughed at !!


Eh :?


----------



## purejurrasic

Diablo said:


> Eh :?


crossed with a pm asking why so many rules !

lol

not aimed at anyone specific !


----------



## Diablo

lol you confuse me sometimes tony  not hard though is it 


If people don't like the rules then ........................................................ get over it  

Rules are in place to keep everyone safe and sound to protect us on our journey ( Don't forget we do have mods on board )


----------



## purejurrasic

I confuse myself some times ! cant think why ! ??


----------



## sweetvicky

purejurrasic said:


> And just in case :
> 
> Please note, Hot coffee and hot tea is....wait for it.....HOT
> 
> Coaches move, yes I know its hard to belive but this is fact.
> 
> So, hot drinks on a moving coach ! Take care, you have been warned, legal action for burns will be laughed at !!


:notworthy:


----------



## purejurrasic

you just know someone will trip ! 

:crazy:


----------



## sweetvicky

Reminds me of:
"warning: this packet of dry roasted peanuts may contain traces of nuts"

You just know someone was stupid enough . . .


----------



## freekygeeky

yup... all going wrong.
lol seriously i take over 56 tablets a day for difefrent things, and i prically live in the doctors!!


Jake89 said:


> Jesus everything is wrong with you, you get travel sickness aswell!
> 
> 
> 
> wait one min, surely it makes sence for you not too eat if you get travel sick!


----------



## kelly2103

2 weeks today!!! :2thumb:


----------



## cornmorphs

freekygeeky said:


> yup... all going wrong.
> lol seriously i take over 56 tablets a day for difefrent things, and i prically live in the doctors!!


i'm not far behind lol


----------



## freekygeeky

lol, but im 19!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol. (not sayig your old... lol)


cornmorphs said:


> i'm not far behind lol


----------



## nicky

but he is...old and bald lol......


----------



## Trice

nicky said:


> but he is...old and bald lol......


and ginger


----------



## purejurrasic

*Extra Seats*

Hi all

We have just cancelled two bookings due to non payment, the two involved simply refused to communicate.

Anyways, 4 extra seats now available on the Manchester, Birmingham Cambridge ashford coach 1.

Book now on the site b4 they go


----------



## madaboutreptiles

When are you sending out the tickets?


----------



## purejurrasic

pretty soon now, will tell everyone on here so they can check for them.


----------



## madaboutreptiles

Nice one...............


----------



## BecciBoo

Anyone know the easiest way to get to the Oldham pick up point by public transport?

Ta


----------



## Nwankwo

Hi,
I have a problem : 
Where can I search to find the person, who have the colour morphs of beardies for sell in Hamm ?


----------



## deano1230

*hamm*

Have a look here terraristika it the main page for the show.: victory:


----------



## deano1230

Here is one ReptiCare - De Baardagame (Pogona Vitticeps) 
hope this helps and ill try and find you some more.


----------



## tarantulabarn

12 days


----------



## rob-stl-07

cnt wait! when do we get that conforming letter or whateva it is?


----------



## Nwankwo

Ok, thank you 
Do you know any others Netherlands websites with beardies breeding ? 

Best regard , 
Matt


----------



## waw0031

I am really frustrated as it looks like I cannot go to the show!! I am trying to find out if anyone who is going here would pick up some turtles for me and I would buy them off you. I would obviously pay the person for their generous efforts. 

Anyone who is about 1-1/2 hours away from london let me know - or courier them and I would pay for that ( if possible)!

I am after northern diamondback terrapins which are captive Bred (CB) and have been raised in fresh water and not brackish. I am after a male and a female, light markings and if possible of smaller size.

PM me if you are intersted or whould wish to help me out big time!! Many thanks guys.


----------



## Dexter

PoundsEuros50.0066.0075.0099.00100.00132.00125.00165.00150.00198.00175.00231.00200.00264.00225.00297.00250.00330.00275.00363.00300.00396.00325.00429.00350.00462.00375.00495.00400.00528.00425.00561.00450.00594.00475.00627.00500.00660.00525.00693.00550.00726.00575.00759.00600.00792.00625.00825.00650.00858.00675.00891.00700.00924.00725.00957.00750.00990.00775.001023.00800.001056.00825.001089.00850.001122.00875.001155.00900.001188.00925.001221.00950.001254.00975.001287.001000.001320.00


----------



## Dexter

Test :crazy:


----------



## Dexter




----------



## purejurrasic

*Boarding Passes*

Hi All

Boarding passes have now been emailed to everyone who do not have an outstanding balance.

Please remember that some email providers (hotmail for example) tend to censor what emails you can get, so if your boarding passes dont arrive in your inbox, dont worry !

You can now go to the website (link below), follow the link in the brown box , and after entering some details to verify who you are, you can view and print both confirmations and boarding passes.

If anyone has any problems , please contact us.

Thanks all

Tony


----------



## Trice

purejurrasic said:


> Hi All
> 
> Boarding passes have now been emailed to everyone who do not have an outstanding balance.
> 
> Please remember that some email providers (hotmail for example) tend to censor what emails you can get, so if your boarding passes dont arrive in your inbox, dont worry !
> 
> You can now go to the website (link below), follow the link in the brown box , and after entering some details to verify who you are, you can view and print both confirmations and boarding passes.
> 
> If anyone has any problems , please contact us.
> 
> Thanks all
> 
> Tony


Cant wait now. Sounds like it could be interesting


----------



## purejurrasic

Yep, getting close now !

I think we got everyone in the groups they want to be in of they have asked, t shirts on order, train all booked, passes sent out...

getting there !

just the name tags to work on now, but not sure if i can get that sorted in time, but am trying !


----------



## Dexter

purejurrasic said:


> Hi All
> 
> Boarding passes have now been emailed to everyone who do not have an outstanding balance.
> 
> Please remember that some email providers (hotmail for example) tend to censor what emails you can get, so if your boarding passes dont arrive in your inbox, dont worry !
> 
> You can now go to the website (link below), follow the link in the brown box , and after entering some details to verify who you are, you can view and print both confirmations and boarding passes.
> 
> If anyone has any problems , please contact us.
> 
> Thanks all
> 
> Tony


 
Just got mine.

My surname is wrong ( :bash: ), but I don't think it should be a problem since there is no one with a similar name to mine :crazy:

By the way, I received 3 boarding passes. Should I take them all ???


----------



## Dexter

Dexter said:


>


Well it's quite self-explanatory. I just did a quick table to make it easier for those who have problems converting money : victory:


----------



## purejurrasic

Sorry, should have explained.

1st pass is for when you first join the coach.

2nd pass is for getting on at ashford

3rd pass is for getting on at Hamm

If your joining at Ashford, then disregard the first one.

The idea is it will be much faster to count the passes once collected than checking everyones name from lists, so should make for a quicker loading time.

If your joining any where other than ashford, you will also get a sticky lable to wear should you get off for a coffee or smoke or something, that way we know your already booked on.

This is the biggest trip we have done so far, 140 people to make sure are on the right coaches at the right places !!


----------



## Dexter

By the way, do we need to book a room at the B&B in Ashford before we leave for Hamm ?

I think I'll be too knackered to drive other 2 hours when we get back to Ashford, so it might be a wise idea to stay there for the night :roll:


----------



## Trice

Dexter said:


> By the way, do we need to book a room at the B&B in Ashford before we leave for Hamm ?
> 
> I think I'll be too knackered to drive other 2 hours when we get back to Ashford, so it might be a wise idea to stay there for the night :roll:


million dollar question.


----------



## Dexter

At first I thought I'd be alright driving back, but then I realised that it's a lot further away than I thought.

Chances are I won't get any sleep during the trip (I don't sleep in buses or planes), so I'm bound to be a zombie when we get back to Ashford.

To be polite, I'll probably say 'good bye it was a pleasure meeting you' when we are leaving Hamm, because when we arrive back I'll be so tired that my brains won't be able to think that phrase in english :crazy:


----------



## purejurrasic

Dexter said:


> By the way, do we need to book a room at the B&B in Ashford before we leave for Hamm ?
> 
> I think I'll be too knackered to drive other 2 hours when we get back to Ashford, so it might be a wise idea to stay there for the night :roll:


They have told us there is no need, but tbh, with this many people going, i would think its best to give them a call and reserve a room.

Contact details are via the website.


----------



## Jake89

That exchange table is very missleading!
i remember when the euro was 64 pence to 1 euro.

*I HAVE JUST BEEN TO GET EUROS AND IT IS NOW 80.6 PENCE TO THE EURO!!!!*

*THAT IS £52.41 = 65 EUROS*


----------



## Athravan

If you ask where you get the Euros exchanged they will print out an exchange table with your receipt at the exact rate of which you paid, obviously it will differ depending on what day you got it and where from. I have always found Marks & Spencers the very best for currency conversion, next the post office.. and travelex the worst in general... could be different this year though, haven't checked yet


----------



## Dexter

Jake89 said:


> That exchange table is very missleading!
> i remember when the euro was 64 pence to 1 euro.
> 
> *I HAVE JUST BEEN TO GET EUROS AND IT IS NOW 80.6 PENCE TO THE EURO!!!!*
> 
> *THAT IS £52.41 = 65 EUROS*


It was just to give a rough idea based on the average quotation of the day.

But you're not obliged to use it.


----------



## Jake89

Dexter said:


> It was just to give a rough idea based on the average quotation of the day.
> 
> But you're not obliged to use it.


i wasnt having a go at you mate, im just saying euros are getting to strong lol. i remember the good old days of 64p = 1 euro


----------



## Dexter

Jake89 said:


> That exchange table is very missleading!
> i remember when the euro was 64 pence to 1 euro.
> 
> *I HAVE JUST BEEN TO GET EUROS AND IT IS NOW 80.6 PENCE TO THE EURO!!!!*
> 
> *THAT IS £52.41 = 65 EUROS*


By the way, in my table 50 = 66. That's almost the same as you're getting !

It's obvious that exchange rates vary by the hour, but all that table would be helpful with is that in a rush when you're having to quickly assess if a price is good or bad, you can quickly check in the table and have a good idea of how much it would be in pounds.

Surely if the seller told you the price was 65 euros, it would not make any difference if the conversion would be 2 quid give or take.

It's obvious that you'd only know the exact exchage rate when you change your money :bash:


----------



## Jake89

Dexter said:


> By the way, in my table 50 = 66. That's almost the same as you're getting !
> 
> It's obvious that exchange rates vary by the hour, but all that table would be helpful with is that in a rush when you're having to quickly assess if a price is good or bad, you can quickly check in the table and have a good idea of how much it would be in pounds.
> 
> Surely if the seller told you the price was 65 euros, it would not make any difference if the conversion would be 2 quid give or take.
> 
> It's obvious that you'd only know the exact exchage rate when you change your money :bash:


 
grrrrrrr i was saying......I REMEMBER WHEN EUROS WERE 64P EACH, IM JUST TALKING TO MATES AND WE ARE AGREING HOW CRAZY AND SUPID EXCHANGE RATES ARE NOW! I MEAN 64P A FEW YEARS BACK AND NOW 80P ITS A JOKE LOL.


----------



## Dexter

Oh I see what you mean.

For instance, 3 years ago, if I needed to send money back home, I'd get the following exchange rate:

1 pound = 5.5 real (brazilian money)

Nowaday, I'm getting 1 pound = 3.6 real !!!

That's a loss of 35 % in 3 years. So nowadays, I need to send 153 pounds to have the same effect than 100 pounds 3 years ago.

Let alone that it became very expensive to go there on holidays.

In fact both the dollar and the pounds lost a lot of power in recent years.


----------



## Athravan

It's the opposite for me... because my OH family is in the states.. in the last 10 years it went from $2 to the £, all the way down to 1.4$ to the £.... and then back up to $2 to the £, and now sitting a bit lower around 1.8 - 1.9$ to the £ ... better for the brits I suppose but not so good for Americans!


----------



## Jake89

Dexter said:


> Oh I see what you mean.
> 
> For instance, 3 years ago, if I needed to send money back home, I'd get the following exchange rate:
> 
> 1 pound = 5.5 real (brazilian money)
> 
> Nowaday, I'm getting 1 pound = 3.6 real !!!
> 
> That's a loss of 35 % in 3 years. So nowadays, I need to send 153 pounds to have the same effect than 100 pounds 3 years ago.
> 
> Let alone that it became very expensive to go there on holidays.
> 
> In fact both the dollar and the pounds lost a lot of power in recent years.


Mental aint it mate :crazy:


----------



## Young_Gun

Yeah, damn economic progress, damn it to hell.
:lol2:


----------



## waw0031

I am really frustrated as it looks like I cannot go to the show!! I am trying to find out if anyone who is going here would pick up some turtles for me and I would buy them off you. I would obviously pay the person for their generous efforts. 

Anyone who is about 1-1/2 hours away from london let me know - or courier them and I would pay for that ( if possible)!

I am after northern diamondback terrapins which are captive Bred (CB) and have been raised in fresh water and not brackish. I am after a male and a female, light markings and if possible of smaller size.

I would pay for everything. If someone could help I would be so thankful. Thanks guys.

PM me if you are able to help, again many thanks


----------



## madaboutreptiles

Got my ticket today..................getting exited now.........:no1:


----------



## freekygeeky

graham didnt get the tickets...


----------



## Diablo

Gina check your emails


----------



## madaboutreptiles

freekygeeky said:


> graham didnt get the tickets...


 
Check your spam box........mine was in there.....


----------



## freekygeeky

Diablo said:


> Gina check your emails


did... eeeeeeek


----------



## freekygeeky

did that too, we 'll just get them off the site, bloooming hotmail


Palmanda said:


> Check your spam box........mine was in there.....


----------



## reptiles-ink

got ours today: victory:
altho it says March 8th on them :lol2:


----------



## Paul Chase

got mine to day had to get it off the site as only billy's came through as an email:bash: and not mine. printed it off the site but wouldnt fit on 2 peaces of paper so half of one boarding pass is in 2 bits, will have to stick bottom half to the top half.:crazy:


----------



## madaboutreptiles

Paul Chase said:


> got mine to day had to get it off the site as only billy's came through as an email:bash: and not mine. printed it off the site but wouldnt fit on 2 peaces of paper so half of one boarding pass is in 2 bits, will have to stick bottom half to the top half.:crazy:


So we are in buisness...............sweet



You changed your name??


----------



## Robbie

Got mines through my spam folder (Yahoo).
My names wrong on it though LOL. Inverted the I and the E.


----------



## jonnydotcom

got mine this morning, only problem is i aint got a printer so gotta use brian's.


----------



## purejurrasic

reptiles-ink said:


> got ours today: victory:
> altho it says March 8th on them :lol2:


Nope !

Says March 08, Friday 14th March,

ie Hamm, march 2008.

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## purejurrasic

Paul Chase said:


> got mine to day had to get it off the site as only billy's came through as an email:bash: and not mine. printed it off the site but wouldnt fit on 2 peaces of paper so half of one boarding pass is in 2 bits, will have to stick bottom half to the top half.:crazy:


Always the way with email....

both went of to your email. sorry !

I sized them with fire fox, aol and outlook via IE, but it depends on what headings the email adds.

From the site they will print off in one page, unless your printer is set to larget than default margins

Was a bit of a rush this time, but if they work on the day, I will be producing them as PDF files and sending that way next time.


----------



## Faith

purejurrasic said:


> Nope !
> 
> Says March 08, firday 14th march,
> 
> ie Hamm, march 2008.
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Do they say FIRDAY or Friday lol  
We got ours


----------



## purejurrasic

jonnydotcom said:


> got mine this morning, only problem is i aint got a printer so gotta use brian's.


 
Go and buy one you cheap skate !!:lol2:


----------



## purejurrasic

Robbie said:


> Got mines through my spam folder (Yahoo).
> My names wrong on it though LOL. Inverted the I and the E.


Dont worry, theres no mistaking you !!

that was prob my fault keying in all the booking forms, think i dont the same with dexters !!
:blush:


----------



## Robbie

purejurrasic said:


> Dont worry, theres no mistaking you !!


LOL Whats that suposed to mean? *paranoid now*


----------



## purejurrasic

freekygeeky said:


> graham didnt get the tickets...


Ask Microsoft why they are censoring your email dispite your prefrence settings !

Law unto them selves, will blame symantic brighthouse scaaning systems, but fact is its so hit an miss its untrue.

Best best, go get a real email provider !

Sorry, but you are able to get them from the site direct.


----------



## jonnydotcom

purejurrasic said:


> Go and buy one you cheap skate !!:lol2:


 
would do but saving cash for Hamm.

i resized mine in microsoft office so i can print it out on 1 page.


----------



## Faith

Name Tags

Ok i know a few people are asking for them and Tony and Steve really dont have the time to print them all off as well as all the presure dealing with the coach 
So with tonys permission we can offer laminated name badges with a fastner to attatch them to the t shirts for £1 each.
Ill post up a sample of what the name badges will look like  anyone wants them let me know and ill sort them out Payment will have be paid on the day at ashford.


----------



## tarantulabarn

Faith said:


> Name Tags
> 
> Ok i know a few people are asking for them and Tony and Steve really dont have the time to print them all off as well as all the presure dealing with the coach
> So with tonys permission we can offer laminated name badges with a fastner to attatch them to the t shirts for £1 each.
> Ill post up a sample of what the name badges will look like  anyone wants them let me know and ill sort them out Payment will have be paid on the day at ashford.


That would be a massive help, if youll accept my permission instead of Tonys :lol2:


----------



## intravenous

What will we actually need to transport snakes back on the coach?


----------



## freekygeeky

polyboxes, which you cn take with you or buy there 


intravenous said:


> What will we actually need to transport snakes back on the coach?


----------



## intravenous

Sure they can be bought there :razz:? Do we need any tubs to put in it? Or heat packs?


----------



## Dexter

intravenous said:


> What will we actually need to transport snakes back on the coach?


I'm taking a poly box.

My main concern is during the show that I'll be walking about how it will be to keep snakes in safe, etc, but I think I'll have to find out when I get there.


----------



## freekygeeky

the coach i think is kept at 75 ish 


intravenous said:


> Sure they can be bought there :razz:? Do we need any tubs to put in it? Or heat packs?


----------



## Trice

im bringing a polybox or so, but i dont really fancy dragging it around the show with me, what i'll just do is carry the animals, or something.


----------



## Faith

Polly boxes can be brought at the show and there is a reptile creche that you can leave the plooy boxes in 
The animals are already in tubs when they are sold 

NO HEAT PACKS are needed unless you want to over heat the reps as the coach hold is already heated 


TB name tags 
Ermmm ill accept your permission i spose only if your going to buy a name tag:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## tarantulabarn

Faith said:


> Polly boxes can be brought at the show and there is a reptile creche that you can leave the plooy boxes in
> The animals are already in tubs when they are sold
> 
> NO HEAT PACKS are needed unless you want to over heat the reps as the coach hold is already heated
> 
> 
> TB name tags
> Ermmm ill accept your permission i spose only if your going to buy a name tag:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
Why would i want one, tony sold my seat


----------



## Faith

Aw i bet he didnt really i bet it was you :whistling2:

And you know you want one really its so everyone knows who to complain to about how long we are stopping or why there are rules or why they cant stop at the side of the road to be picked up :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## purejurrasic

Oh, i did,

I even sold my seat !

:lol2:

oh , and yours !


----------



## Diablo

Tony don't worry ive sold the roof and the under carrage


----------



## Faith

purejurrasic said:


> Oh, i did,
> 
> I even sold my seat !
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> oh , and yours !


No name tag for you then :whip:


----------



## sweetvicky

LMAO, I've never even met you guys and I already love you all


----------



## purejurrasic

Diablo said:


> Tony don't worry ive sold the roof and the under carrage


erm, tell me where we said anything about the coach having a roof !!!:whistling2:


----------



## madaboutreptiles

Diablo said:


> Tony don't worry ive sold the roof and the under carrage


 
You've sold your under carrage................thats a bit drastic......:lol2:


----------



## purejurrasic

Palmanda said:


> You've sold your under carrage................thats a bit drastic......:lol2:


Yeah, just had him moaning on msn that he only got 50p....

I asked when he was gona give the change back !


----------



## Diablo

Well if theres not a roof all those upstairs will be cold  

Its not travel sickness they need to worry about its bird crap  

Yup the under carrage only sold for 45p just shows the immigrants don't want to come over that much  

Oooo OO oOOoOoO 

I like OOO's


----------



## purejurrasic

Hows faith getting on with the name tags?

She neednt worry about mine, she didnt stop to ask my name last night so i dont think i need a tag !

:lol2::lol2:





















Sorry lin, had to !:whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky

purejurrasic said:


> Hows faith getting on with the name tags?
> 
> She neednt worry about mine, she didnt stop to ask my name last night so i dont think i need a tag !
> 
> :lol2::lol2:
> 
> 
> Sorry lin, had to !:whistling2:




lol!!!

im really scared now!! its getting so close!
and guess what...what we are gogin for...... and paid a deposit for....
we cannot get anymore. The coach from madrid has been cancelled typical eh? SO annoyed.


----------



## Young_Gun

freekygeeky said:


> lol!!!
> 
> im really scared now!! its getting so close!
> and guess what...what we are gogin for...... and paid a deposit for....
> we cannot get anymore. The coach from madrid has been cancelled typical eh? SO annoyed.


Might not be the sellers fault?

You should get your deposit back so shall have some extra cash for somethin else


----------



## purejurrasic

Ah see, the Uk coach may be a little hassle as we iron out any bugs, but we have always got there and back !

And it only gets better each time...

t shirts and name tags, online booking, website

Next sept there will be a third coach from the west as well.

Its not easy to be spot on for 140 passengers, but apart from some email issues (out of our control) its not gone to badly I think, so far !

Shame the Euros so low !

Do remember tho, we can make errors, or forget something, or not think of it, so any constructive comments are welcome !

Just out of interest, anyone think they would be interested in a luxury coach, 34 seats, lounge area big screen etc? cost will be like a lot more, but its possible !


----------



## Diablo

how about this for a constructive idea put all the mods on coach two    lol


Oh Tony It couldn't of been faith last night :? bet youve slept with the mother in law again


----------



## Athravan

Luxury coach just for the mods! :whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky

Young_Gun said:


> Might not be the sellers fault?
> 
> You should get your deposit back so shall have some extra cash for somethin else


yea, but they are what i have ALWYAS ALWAYS wanted 



purejurrasic said:


> Ah see, the Uk coach may be a little hassle as we iron out any bugs, but we have always got there and back !
> 
> And it only gets better each time...
> 
> t shirts and name tags, online booking, website
> 
> Next sept there will be a third coach from the west as well.
> 
> Its not easy to be spot on for 140 passengers, but apart from some email issues (out of our control) its not gone to badly I think, so far !
> 
> Shame the Euros so low !
> 
> Do remember tho, we can make errors, or forget something, or not think of it, so any constructive comments are welcome !
> 
> Just out of interest, anyone think they would be interested in a luxury coach, 34 seats, lounge area big screen etc? cost will be like a lot more, but its possible !


next sept i wanna go again, woudl love teh luxury coach, but coudl afford it lol!


----------



## Young_Gun

What kind of price were you thinkin for the luxury coach, I would be interested.


----------



## purejurrasic

As a rough price it would be around the £150 mark i guess, same ave coach hire price just divided between less passengers !

Thats only a guestimate tho, so dont make any plans yet !


----------



## Young_Gun

purejurrasic said:


> As a rough price it would be around the £150 mark i guess, same ave coach hire price just divided between less passengers !
> 
> Thats only a guestimate tho, so dont make any plans yet !


I'd be happy payin £150 or around that mark for a coach if its the type I am thinkin of 

Just need 33 more and your good to go :lol2:


----------



## Athravan

Well I take the Stenaline because of the comfort really... beds to sleep in, restaurant on board, nice bathrooms, alcohol... :whistling2: and with only 2 of us it does work out about £150pp with petrol all included... so I think if you could offer a good level of luxury some people will take it up.


----------



## Diablo

Tony I would be interested in the luxury coach  only if i can take meh PS3 lol


----------



## purejurrasic

mmm, it may be something for us to look into then.

dont know how the pickups would work yet, may need to come down on normal coach then change.

food for thought eh? 

as if we dont have enough already !
:lol2:


----------



## Moosey

kinda short notice isnt it? lol


----------



## tarantulabarn

MissMoose said:


> kinda short notice isnt it? lol


This is for september


----------



## Young_Gun

tarantulabarn said:


> This is for september


Well put me down as a conditional yes please  dependin on prices and location for pickup etc


----------



## Moosey

tarantulabarn said:


> This is for september


oops, ignore me :blush::blush::blush:


----------



## waw0031

I am really frustrated as it looks like I cannot go to the show!! I am trying to find out if anyone who is going here would pick up some turtles for me and I would buy them off you. I would obviously pay the person for their generous efforts. 

Anyone who is about 1-1/2 hours away from london let me know - or courier them and I would pay for that ( if possible)!

I am after northern diamondback terrapins which are captive Bred (CB) and have been raised in fresh water and not brackish. I am after a male and a female, light markings and if possible of smaller size.

I would pay you extra for you efforts.

Give me a message or post a reply here if you can help. Many thanks


----------



## Diablo

waw0031 im getting really frustrated with your posts being the same thing nearly every day, Also messaging others which are going to Hamm asking for the same request as above. Post an advert in classifieds section asking if anyone can help instead of spamming in here.

Thanks


----------



## Athravan

> I am after northern diamondback terrapins which are captive Bred (CB) and have been raised in fresh water and not brackish. I am after a male and a female, light markings and if possible of smaller size.


The problem is that you're asking for a very specific animal, if you need it to be a certain size, and brought up in a certain type of water... not all the sellers speak english and if people are shopping for someone else, you may find you're not going to get what you want.

I offer a collection service from Hamm but there is just no way I could guarantee to get a terrapin that had been raised in a certain type of water, for example... as all I would be doing would be collecting based on a latin name... and you will find that unless someone is particularly experienced with the type of animal you want back, you're probably not going to have much luck finding anyone unless the animal is prebooked.


----------



## Faith

purejurrasic said:


> Hows faith getting on with the name tags?
> 
> She neednt worry about mine, she didnt stop to ask my name last night so i dont think i need a tag !
> 
> :lol2::lol2:
> 
> Sorry lin, had to !:whistling2:


:bash::bash::bash::bash:
You Cheaky :censor:


----------



## freekygeeky

Faith said:


> :bash::bash::bash::bash:
> You Cheaky :censor:


lol whooops sorry faith!! didnt mean to be about that  look silly now


----------



## Faith

freekygeeky said:


> true though lol


:crazy: Erm whats true? Are you trying to say what i think you are?


----------



## waw0031

ok mate i get ya. Its just no one let me know anything so i didn't know if it was being seen. Sorry people if I have posted this up here to many times. I didn't wanna p### any one off. 

Thanks


----------



## freekygeeky

lmao.. eeek i didnt read the quote and assumed you were talkign about the one diablo just posted, whoops lol. 

lol i look so RUDE. lol sorry ill dealte it. lol


put my comment to the one diablo just posted 


Faith said:


> :crazy: Erm whats true? Are you trying to say what i think you are?


----------



## Diablo

waw0031 said:


> ok mate i get ya. Its just no one let me know anything so i didn't know if it was being seen. Sorry people if I have posted this up here to many times. I didn't wanna p### any one off.
> 
> Thanks


No worrys mate.


----------



## Faith

freekygeeky said:


> lmao.. eeek i didnt read the quote and assumed you were talkign about the one diablo just posted, whoops lol.
> 
> lol i look so RUDE. lol sorry ill dealte it. lol
> 
> 
> put my comment to the one diablo just posted


no worries a lot of people dont seem to read my posts before they comment im getting used to having to explain myself on here lol


----------



## waw0031

yer it seems that i might have been having a personel conversation all to myself, asking my self the same question all the time.

Has anyone been to Hamm before here?


----------



## Diablo

waw0031 said:


> yer it seems that i might have been having a personel conversation all to myself, asking my self the same question all the time.
> 
> Has anyone been to Hamm before here?


I have yes


----------



## freekygeeky

lol feel and look stupid, lol im really sorry. i was being attacked by the cat and made a ruff guess/


Faith said:


> no worries a lot of people dont seem to read my posts before they comment im getting used to having to explain myself on here lol


----------



## waw0031

Thanks Athravan. 

I don't know if you are interested in helping be acquire these animals. How much would you be asking for the holding and your efforts in bringing the animals back to the u.k?


----------



## kaimarion

Diablo said:


> waw0031 im getting really frustrated with your posts being the same thing nearly every day, Also messaging others which are going to Hamm asking for the same request as above. Post an advert in classifieds section asking if anyone can help instead of spamming in here.
> 
> Thanks


Always so friendly aren't you Diablo  .


----------



## Diablo

kaimarion said:


> Always so friendly aren't you Diablo  .


Yup


----------



## nicky

what do i do if my printer does'nt work lol....i can't print out my boarding passes lol...


----------



## Dexter

Nicky, go to an internet shop, and print it over there : victory:


----------



## tarantulabarn

PLEASE READ HAMM FINAL DETAILS POST

Its about the show being cancelled


----------



## Dexter

tarantulabarn said:


> PLEASE READ HAMM FINAL DETAILS POST
> 
> Its about the show being cancelled


I don't get this. Just read it and it says nothing about the show neing cancelled :roll:


----------



## Diablo

tarantulabarn said:


> PLEASE READ HAMM FINAL DETAILS POST
> 
> Its about the show being cancelled


LMAO pull the other one steve i havent even looked yet


----------



## intravenous

Dexter said:


> I don't get this. Just read it and it says nothing about the show neing cancelled :roll:


You spoilt it :roll:.


----------



## freekygeeky

lol nearly cr€*pped myself.. lol MEANY !


----------



## Dexter

intravenous said:


> You spoilt it :roll:.


Sorry, it's just that I didn't get it :roll:


----------



## purejurrasic

*Spare seats*

Hi

we have had two seats cancelled this morning.

there is one seat on each coach now available, however, if you want two seats on the same coach, book them both as seperate bookings, then email or pm me and I will shuffle things so your both on the same coach.


----------



## purejurrasic

*Please Read*

Please make sure you have seen and understood the Hamm info sticky on this forum !


----------



## boomslang40

woooo my passport arrived all succesfully! my mate said he'd received an email as a ticket or something recently....but i havent...wondered if that matters at all?

X


----------



## purejurrasic

boomslang40 said:


> woooo my passport arrived all succesfully! my mate said he'd received an email as a ticket or something recently....but i havent...wondered if that matters at all?
> 
> X


LOL

Someone hasnt been reading the thread !

yes, boarding passes were emailed out a few days ago, if you havnt got one, and your all paid up, you can log onto your booking on the site and print it from there.


----------



## Faith

Read and understood the other thread lmao If people think they are going to be able to smuggle primemates back then they are dumb plain and simple stupid!

For the record Mammals are under quarentine rules to enter in to the uk so if they want to bring them back then they should get their own transport and stop causing problems for the coach to the show!

Not only that if people are going to buy a CITES reptile you should already know what appendix it falls under


----------



## tarantulabarn

I am 99.99999% sure i know where the rumour came from, just waiting from confirmation from a friend who can find out, Not sure whether to name though

But just in case he is reading this

You will NEVER stop me running these coach trips, we are giving everyone that goes the chance to atend a decent show that they might have never been able to attend had it not been for the coach

Our passengers are all responsible keepers who enjoy what they do and i cant imagine any RFUK or BN member would even think about smuggling any creature, let alone Primates

Both Tony and I have set rules for these trips, these keep everyone within the law, and we are working with trading standards and animal welfare to make sure everything we do is legally alowed

And No, we are not going to a zoo on the Sunday!!!!


----------



## Faith

Awww why cant we go to the zoo  
An RFUK zoo trip sounds good :lol2:

but can we leave some of the members there:whistling2:

It could be called coachtothezoo lol 

Ignore them TB sounds like sour grapes to me


----------



## jonnydotcom

I have also read and understood other thread.

thanks for the heads up


----------



## Moosey

Faith said:


> Awww why cant we go to the zoo
> *An RFUK zoo trip sounds good* :lol2:
> 
> but can we leave some of the members there:whistling2:
> 
> It could be called coachtothezoo lol
> 
> Ignore them TB sounds like sour grapes to me


go to off topic chat, top sticky : victory:


----------



## Faith

lol didnt even see it :?


----------



## purejurrasic

tarantulabarn said:


> I am 99.99999% sure i know where the rumour came from, just waiting from confirmation from a friend who can find out, Not sure whether to name though
> 
> But just in case he is reading this
> 
> You will NEVER stop me running these coach trips, we are giving everyone that goes the chance to atend a decent show that they might have never been able to attend had it not been for the coach
> 
> Our passengers are all responsible keepers who enjoy what they do and i cant imagine any RFUK or BN member would even think about smuggling any creature, let alone Primates
> 
> Both Tony and I have set rules for these trips, these keep everyone within the law, and we are working with trading standards and animal welfare to make sure everything we do is legally alowed
> 
> And No, we are not going to a zoo on the Sunday!!!!


All I can say to this is we too have contacts, and it will only be time until we get confirmation.

If its who we think it may be, then one almighty crock of S**t will come down on on this person and the org he represents as they break so many rules (even their own !) it's unbelivable.


----------



## Diablo

purejurrasic said:


> All I can say to this is we too have contacts, and it will only be time until we get confirmation.
> 
> If its who we think it may be, then one almighty crock of S**t will come down on on this person and the org he represents as they break so many rules (even their own !) it's unbelivable.


Too bloody right


----------



## jonnydotcom

if we could just pop back to the paperwork bit again please, I'm a little confused over which rep needs or doesn't need paperwork.

an ain't very good on the whole Latin names so help would be great:notworthy:

I'm mainly getting a beardie and a tort for my mate as he cant go, and i hopefully will be getting a pair of spotted/children's pythons for myself.


----------



## Faith

jonnydotcom said:


> if we could just pop back to the paperwork bit again please, I'm a little confused over which rep needs or doesn't need paperwork.
> 
> an ain't very good on the whole Latin names so help would be great:notworthy:
> 
> I'm mainly getting a beardie and a tort for my mate as he cant go, and i hopefully will be getting a pair of spotted/children's pythons for myself.


What species of tort is it ? you should be able to look up the latin on google  then check the CITES list to see if its on there 


Appendices I, II and III <<<link for CITES list


----------



## jonnydotcom

to tell you the truth i ain't got a clue he just said to get 1 that looks the healthiest.

i know its the wrong way to do it but he already has a hermann's and a spurthighed an just said get me another


----------



## Athravan

jonnydotcom said:


> to tell you the truth i ain't got a clue he just said to get 1 that looks the healthiest.


Most tortoises are Cites listed and will require paperwork.. the main exception being horsefields. I would also strongly recommend getting your friend to research and choose a species as the care of tortoises does vary species to species, some can be very delicate and some can grow extremely large (24-36"++!!) and need all year heating (like a large shed), so you really do not want to be picking a tortoise at random based on looks!


----------



## Faith

What Christy said ^^
lol posted the same time 


ah well i know there is a few types of torts on the list 
Ask him what species he wants as im also sure they need different requirements 
I would ask in the tort section but they scare me
:lol2:


----------



## jonnydotcom

yeah been there before an wont go back again


----------



## kaimarion

Is the equipment cheaper at Hamm and can anyone tell me the price of a juv Beardie please.


Thanx :crazy:.


----------



## Faith

lol well what i know about torts you could fit on a postage stamp but personally i think your friend really should know what species he wants before you go picking him one up

Imagin someone saying i want a snake knowing nothing about what different ones there were and you picking them up an indian python :? lol


----------



## Faith

kaimarion said:


> Is the equipment cheaper at Hamm and can anyone tell me the price of a juv Beardie please.
> 
> 
> Thanx :crazy:.


Equiptment would be slightly cheaper id expect but havent got a clue about beardie prices lol


----------



## ukgeckos

yes it is, juvie beardies are around 40euro i think, never really looked as there cheap enough over here


----------



## freekygeeky

heopfuuullly we find mat stats n stuff, and some cork bark etc, - can this be kept in the hold too?


----------



## Faith

jonnydotcom said:


> an ain't very good on the whole Latin names so help would be great:notworthy:
> 
> I'm mainly getting a beardie and a tort for my mate as he cant go, and i hopefully will be getting a pair of spotted/children's pythons for myself.


Latin for spotted python is *Antaresia maculosa*
Latin for childrens python is *Antaresia childreni*
Which are not CITES listed 

Latin for Beardie is* Pogona vitticeps*


----------



## kaimarion

Thank you for the reply  , but got any idea of how much a high orange or snow morph would be.



Thank you.


----------



## jonnydotcom

cheers faith


----------



## Faith

jonnydotcom said:


> cheers faith


Welcome anyone else? lol


----------



## tarantulabarn

10 DAYS

:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Robbie

tarantulabarn said:


> 10 DAYS
> 
> :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


:notworthy: This is what Christmas feels like to children


----------



## tarantulabarn

Robbie said:


> :notworthy: This is what Christmas feels like to children


:jump::jump::jump::jump::jump:


----------



## Trice

tarantulabarn said:


> :jump::jump::jump::jump::jump:


i bet you're sitting there bouncing up and down in the chair going "hamm hamm hamm hamm hamm"


----------



## Robbie

tarantulabarn said:


> :jump::jump::jump::jump::jump:


LOL I would be bouncing had I not spent a bit too much on clothes last week. Poor me can't afford much now :K Ahk well. I'll save for Sept


----------



## tarantulabarn

Trice said:


> i bet you're sitting there bouncing up and down in the chair going "hamm hamm hamm hamm hamm"


And thats after the medication!!


----------



## purejurrasic

I will say, with the equipment, most electrical items will come with a euro two pin plug, which you will need to swap for a UK3 pin plug.

Just watch out for items with builtin adaptors or transformers etc, as you will need to purchase an adaptor to convert these.


----------



## Diablo

Boring bounce tony bounce  lol


Can't wait till we get to Ashford mainly for the mix grill hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## ade

Defo coming passport came this mourning.:no1:So what time the bar open at hamm? hope its good german beer


----------



## Moosey

i may have missed this, but are we getting some kind of official list of who's coming on which coach?


----------



## Young_Gun

MissMoose said:


> i may have missed this, but are we getting some kind of official list of who's coming on which coach?


Not allowed to publish it for Data Protection reasons


----------



## ShortFUSE

my printers gone down having to use the liberys but its only black and white would i still be able to print the tickets out in black and white,would they be ok to use


----------



## tarantulabarn

sheffieldUK said:


> my printers gone down having to use the liberys but its only black and white would i still be able to print the tickets out in black and white,would they be ok to use


yes but youll have to sit in the loo all the way there:lol2:


----------



## Moosey

not long now dudes! Exciting =D


----------



## Trice

tarantulabarn said:


> yes but youll have to sit in the loo all the way there:lol2:


Give me a good book and i could do just that


----------



## Faith

9 days left !!

it should be on your boarding pass thingy what coach your on


----------



## Trice

Where are we going?


----------



## Faith

Trice said:


> Where are we going?


Well im going to hamm i duno about you 


your staying in Ashford aint ya lol


----------



## Trice

Faith said:


> Well im going to hamm i duno about you
> 
> 
> your staying in Ashford aint ya lol


yep.
Are we there yet?


----------



## Faith

Trice said:


> yep.
> Are we there yet?


erm, 


no!


----------



## Trice

Faith said:


> erm,
> 
> 
> no!


Why not? Put your foot down woman!


----------



## Faith

Trice said:


> Why not? Put your foot down woman!


LMAO if i drove we would never get there id have the whole coach to myself so i could bring back lots of reps


----------



## Trice

Faith said:


> LMAO if i drove we would never get there id have the whole coach to myself so i could bring back lots of reps


if you drove we'd end up in scotland


----------



## Diablo

Trice said:


> if you drove we'd end up in scotland


Prehaps we would at least we wouldnt end up in ireland


----------



## Trice

Diablo said:


> Prehaps we would at least we wouldnt end up in ireland


Whats the difference? they both speak funny


----------



## kaimarion

Trice said:


> Whats the difference? they both speak funny


I don't speak funny :war: , anyway I warn you all I'am a boring bastard  .


----------



## Trice

kaimarion said:


> I don't speak funny :war: , anyway I warn you all I'am a boring bastard  .



Thank god you're not on my coach.
(i hope)

Actually! you listen to good music so you're alright


----------



## Moosey

kaimarion said:


> I don't speak funny :war: , anyway I warn you all I'am a boring bastard  .


i bet i could outbore you. If you are on coach 1 we shall have a contest!


----------



## purpleskyes

meanies leave ireland alone:bash::lol2:


----------



## purejurrasic

>>>Thinks to himself....

cant beat a pretty irish lass with a great accent !!

:mf_dribble:


----------



## purejurrasic

*Reminder*

Just to remind everyone:

Emails are filtered by hotmail with no regard to your settings...


...if you havent got emails from us with confirmations or boarding passes, then you are able to log into your booking from the website home page and reprint them from there


----------



## tarantulabarn

7DAYS
:crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy:


----------



## Faith

This time next week we will be in ashford


----------



## Athravan

This time next week I'll be sitting on a boat sipping a cocktail :whistling2:


----------



## Faith

Yup you may but you wont have as much fun as we will on the coach  :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## tarantulabarn

Athravan said:


> This time next week I'll be sitting on a boat sipping a cocktail :whistling2:


 
Think i will come with you


----------



## Trice

Faith said:


> This time next week we will be in ashford


3 hrs early?


----------



## jonnydotcom

DOH

i just checked the coaches and coach 2(which i'm on) aint got a micro.

bugger there goes my plan's of having micro pizza's on the way there.


----------



## Trice

jonnydotcom said:


> DOH
> 
> i just checked the coaches and coach 2(which i'm on) aint got a micro.
> 
> bugger there goes my plan's of having micro pizza's on the way there.


well get burger king or mcdonalds before hand. i know i will


----------



## purejurrasic

3 hrs early cos we got loads of things to sort out ....

... and sod the McD, we are having a full good quality meal !


----------



## Trice

purejurrasic said:


> 3 hrs early cos we got loads of things to sort out ....
> 
> ... and sod the McD, we are having a full good quality meal !


That reminds me... hotel reservation time tomorrow.


----------



## t-bo

purejurrasic said:


> 3 hrs early cos we got loads of things to sort out ....
> 
> ... and sod the McD, we are having a full good quality meal !


Hmm, is there a bar too?


----------



## Diablo

Trice said:


> 3 hrs early?


Yes Trice 3 hrs early  Just like what PJ said lots to sort out even though I'm not an organiser I still have to help out  but it's ok because I luffs tony and steve lol.


----------



## Trice

I'll probably get there a lil early to make sure no problems


----------



## purejurrasic

yep, theres a bar, showers, shop, meals, money exchange, internet.....


----------



## t-bo

purejurrasic said:


> yep, theres a bar, showers, shop, meals, money exchange, internet.....


Beer and Internet... well thats me sorted. I might have to get Greg to drag me out


----------



## Trice

t-bo said:


> Beer and Internet... well thats me sorted. I might have to get Greg to drag me out


sod that i'll leave you there! sounds cool


----------



## cornmorphs

dont get too excited, the beer isnt that good


----------



## madaboutreptiles

never mind the beer I want CORNS!!!!!!!!!!.....:no1:


----------



## cornmorphs

Palmanda said:


> never mind the beer I want CORNS!!!!!!!!!!.....:no1:


you got enough already i hear :whistling2:


----------



## purejurrasic

*Passenger List Now CLOSED*

Hi all

We have now closed the booking for Hamm next week.

All seats are taken, so those waiting to get a refund will see it in paypal mid week once we have balanced everything.

We are now printing all the lists etc, so are now unable to make any amendments to bookings.

Please refer to the final details thread to ensure you have steves number for the day in case !

Look forward to seeing you all on friday.

Tony


----------



## kaimarion

Where is the meeting point for the Edinburgh bus???


----------



## Diablo

kaimarion said:


> Where is the meeting point for the Edinburgh bus???


Coachtotheshow.com ~ Home

All details for pick up points are on the site.


----------



## kaimarion

I can't find the area where it says where the Edinburgh bus is going to be!!!


----------



## Diablo

Under Pick up on the site

*Edinburgh* 
Our Edinburgh pick up has been recomended by our Scottish coach operator.
Market street in Edinburgh is at the rear of the Train station and close to public services.
Its a popular location for coaches to pick up passengers as both buses and trains serve it.
For those with sat nav, the address to enter is Market Street, Edinburgh, EH1 1DE
There is no special parking arrangements here, so please ensure you park legally and are aware of any parking charges.


Coachtotheshow.com ~Pick up locations


----------



## Robbie

It's off Market Street K. How you getting into Edinburgh? I might be able to help in directions.


----------



## madaboutreptiles

Are we there yet?......................:crazy:


----------



## Robbie

Palmanda said:


> Are we there yet?......................:crazy:


LOL! :lol2:


----------



## ShortFUSE

just to be 100% sure.my pick up points leeds at 12.00 to 12.30
on the 15th right?:blush:


----------



## purejurrasic

sheffieldUK said:


> just to be 100% sure.my pick up points leeds at 12.00 to 12.30
> on the 15th right?:blush:


yeah ! :whistling2:





:bash:


----------



## BecciBoo

Has anyone got the postcode for the Oldham pick up point please?


----------



## biglad52002

yeah its Acre Street, Oldham, OL9 7LU

hth


----------



## BecciBoo

biglad52002 said:


> yeah its Acre Street, Oldham, OL9 7LU
> 
> hth


Thank you


----------



## Diablo

All Information regarding pick up points can be found here Coachtotheshow.com ~Pick up locations 
Click on the link and then look for your pickup point. It has a map of where you have to go if you insert your postcode it will even tell you how far you are.


----------



## purejurrasic

Cheers paul


:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy: NOT WORTHY :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:
















:crazy:


----------



## Faith

Woooooooo this time next week we will all be home again 



6 Days left


----------



## purejurrasic

Apart from those we are being paid to leave behind !

:whistling2:


----------



## Faith

purejurrasic said:


> Apart from those we are being paid to leave behind !
> 
> :whistling2:


lol even if you left me and diablo there we would still be home by now


----------



## purejurrasic

Faith said:


> lol even if you left me and diablo there we would still be home by now


I would never leave you stranded !

Now, as for Diablo ....:whistling2:


----------



## Faith

purejurrasic said:


> I would never leave you stranded !
> 
> Now, as for Diablo ....:whistling2:


Lol well Diablo would be able to get home from anywhere lol 

Such a gent not leaving me behind lol


----------



## biglad52002

5 days 
is anyone else excited ?


----------



## Diablo

purejurrasic said:


> Cheers paul
> 
> 
> :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy: NOT WORTHY :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :crazy:


No probs mate  

If im being left behind does that mean i can fill my seat up with boxes?


----------



## purejurrasic

Nakes no difference, empty boxes or empty head, all the same !


:lol2:


----------



## Diablo

purejurrasic said:


> Nakes no difference, empty boxes or empty head, all the same !
> 
> 
> :lol2:


LoL Tony.

Its a good job i like you isnt it lmao


----------



## purejurrasic

Diablo said:


> LoL Tony.
> 
> Its a good job i like you isnt it lmao


Thats wot worries me !

:lol2:


----------



## Diablo

purejurrasic said:


> Thats wot worries me !
> 
> :lol2:


lol Not in that way Tony lol


----------



## Hamish

sheffieldUK said:


> just to be 100% sure.my pick up points leeds at 12.00 to 12.30
> on the 15th right?:blush:


:lol2: yep the leeds couch is going to pick people up halfway through the show.


----------



## shaneo95

I really wanna go







is there any reptile shows in england???


----------



## Robbie

Tony, Steve (Possibly Diablo)... when we que up for the show, what happens to the polystyrene boxes we all bring. I mean. Do we have to leave them in the coach until we buy something, then have them stored at the shows storage area?


----------



## purejurrasic

Robbie said:


> Tony, Steve (Possibly Diablo)... when we que up for the show, what happens to the polystyrene boxes we all bring. I mean. Do we have to leave them in the coach until we buy something, then have them stored at the shows storage area?


Once we leave the coach, the drivers will be off by taxi to the hotel for some well earned sleep, so we will not have access to them until loading time.

So you need to take anything you need into the show with you.

What we normally do is have one or two in each group stand in the que with the boxes, when the others go to the cafe.


----------



## rob-stl-07

hey im on the manchester pickup place and i need a little help. i know ive asked alot of u guys like, a trillion times but this is (probably) the last thing.

where is the manchester pickup precisly like is it at some truckyard or sumthing? could somebody please also tell me the nearest train station. thankyou


----------



## Faith

rob-stl-07 said:


> hey im on the manchester pickup place and i need a little help. i know ive asked alot of u guys like, a trillion times but this is (probably) the last thing.
> 
> where is the manchester pickup precisly like is it at some truckyard or sumthing? could somebody please also tell me the nearest train station. thankyou


Coachtotheshow.com ~Pick up locations

Is the manchester pick up its at the coach depot 


For anyone else 
ALL DETAILS OF PICK UPS ARE ON THE SITE just click your pick up point for a map then imput your postcode in to google maps along with the pick up postcode and get directions.

Train stations can be found via National Rail Enquiries - Official source for rail information, UK train times and timetables


----------



## Robbie

purejurrasic said:


> Once we leave the coach, the drivers will be off by taxi to the hotel for some well earned sleep, so we will not have access to them until loading time.
> 
> So you need to take anything you need into the show with you.
> 
> What we normally do is have one or two in each group stand in the que with the boxes, when the others go to the cafe.


Ah OK. I vote not to be the one holding my polybox  I'll pay whoever 5 euros to do it for me  A whole 5...


----------



## jonnydotcom

this maybe another stupid question that has been asked already(but i aint reading throught 90 pagess to find it)

where do we put our poly boxes once in the show? 
please tell me we dont have to carry them around all day.


----------



## purejurrasic

Once you have at least one animal in a box you are allowed to leave it in the creach (sp) but they wont take empty boxes.

Then you just buy a few animals, pop back and put them in your box.


----------



## Robbie

How much for that service?


----------



## purejurrasic

Robbie said:


> How much for that service?


Its free, just dont loose your ticket !


----------



## Robbie

Wonderful. Well I am looking forward to the event indeed. Look forward to seeing everyone on Market Street


----------



## purejurrasic

watch out for the two sleep walking teenagers...

they are flying up to scotland at 6 am on the thursday, will prob be up most of the night with hamish then got an early start friday !


LOL, far cry from the long lay ins cos of no school or work eh !

:lol2::lol2:


----------



## reptiles-ink

we have 2 seat so will be taking 2 med and 2 large just incase.
will we have to take them all in with us or can we transfer from our holdalls to the boxes when we get back to the coach?
Also will there be somewhere to dispose of any that are empty to save space?


----------



## Robbie

purejurrasic said:


> watch out for the two sleep walking teenagers...
> 
> they are flying up to scotland at 6 am on the thursday, will prob be up most of the night with hamish then got an early start friday !
> 
> 
> LOL, far cry from the long lay ins cos of no school or work eh !
> 
> :lol2::lol2:


LOL. Hamish off here? He'll he offering them home brewed Whiskey!

God. I feel good telling myself I'm still a teenager. At least for a couple more months 
So your young'uns are checking us in right?


----------



## purejurrasic

Please note:

Under EU and UK transport regs, each animal must be sold and transported in their own tubs.

Please DO NOT try to squeeze animals together in order to reduce the number of boxes you may have, it defeats the point and will need to be reboxed.

Dont forget, this trip is arranged with the full knowledge of Animal health and Customs, and may well be checked.

footnote: this is only aimed at the odd one or two people who may try to pull one, not at the vast majority who are honest and looking forward to a great show.


----------



## Diablo

Robbie said:


> Tony, Steve (Possibly Diablo)... when we que up for the show, what happens to the polystyrene boxes we all bring. I mean. Do we have to leave them in the coach until we buy something, then have them stored at the shows storage area?


Eh why possibly Diablo lol 


And the person standing in the queue for us lot is drum roll please



Jake89


----------



## reptiles-ink

can we put the tubs into the polys back at the coach to save taking them all in with us?


----------



## Jake89

Diablo said:


> Eh why possibly Diablo lol
> 
> 
> And the person standing in the queue for us lot is drum roll please
> 
> 
> 
> Jake89


damm you! get me a bacon butty and cup of tea and i wont complain lol


----------



## Diablo

reptiles-ink said:


> can we put the tubs into the polys back at the coach to save taking them all in with us?


You could but then that means your walking around carrying lots of tubs. Also the time issue it will take longer to load the coach if we have people messing around putting tubs into boxes etc.



Jake sorted


----------



## purejurrasic

reptiles-ink said:


> can we put the tubs into the polys back at the coach to save taking them all in with us?


Fully up to you what you with them until you get back to the coach.


----------



## Jake89

Diablo said:


> You could but then that means your walking around carrying lots of tubs. Also the time issue it will take longer to load the coach if we have people messing around putting tubs into boxes etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Jake sorted


haha i can talk to you from the que on my radio. 'Diablo come in....the que is moving forward...rodger out!'


----------



## Robbie

Reminds me did anything come of those badges?


----------



## purejurrasic

Jake89 said:


> damm you! get me a bacon butty and cup of tea and i wont complain lol


Tell you what, paul can stand with you, I will look after becci and lin in the cafe !


----------



## Diablo

Jake89 said:


> haha i can talk to you from the que on my radio. 'Diablo come in....the que is moving forward...rodger out!'


lol Jake you can yes  


Robbie not enough wanted them we will still do the odd one or two if you want them just PM faith lol.


----------



## Diablo

purejurrasic said:


> Tell you what, paul can stand with you, I will look after becci and lin in the cafe !


Erm nope  

Tony you can stand in the queue with Jake ill look after the ladies.


----------



## Jake89

purejurrasic said:


> Tell you what, paul can stand with you, I will look after becci and lin in the cafe !


Cheeky sod :lol2: buy me a e.t.b and you can have her lol


----------



## Jake89

Diablo said:


> Erm nope
> 
> Tony you can stand in the queue with Jake ill look after the ladies.


come on lads....im the charmer! i will wine and dine the ladies at the cafe you too can chat in the que, i will radio from cafe to tell you both how warm the tea is and how tasty the bacon butty's are! :lol2:


----------



## Diablo

Jake89 said:


> Cheeky sod :lol2: buy me a e.t.b and you can have her lol


LOL that all i have to buy you


----------



## Dirtydozen

Jake89 said:


> damm you! get me a bacon butty and cup of tea and i wont complain lol


doubt you will get a bacon butty lol



Jake89 said:


> haha i can talk to you from the que on my radio. 'Diablo come in....the que is moving forward...rodger out!'


doubt you will need to say anything like that till 9 lol


----------



## purejurrasic

Diablo said:


> Erm nope
> 
> Tony you can stand in the queue with Jake ill look after the ladies.


no way, i heard the stories about him !


----------



## Jake89

purejurrasic said:


> no way, i heard the stories about him !


OI what you heard lol.


----------



## tarantulabarn

Robbie said:


> LOL. Hamish off here? He'll he offering them home brewed Whiskey!
> 
> God. I feel good telling myself I'm still a teenager. At least for a couple more months
> So your young'uns are checking us in right?


Yes, Damian, who some of you already know, and Nathan are flying up on thurday and staying with hamish,They will be taking ya boarding passes and booking you on,

Thing is Nathan is a bit new to all of this and i have been winding him up a bit

He is expecting a bloody great big scottish bloke wearing a kilt playing the bagpipes to be meeting him at the airport, He is getting quite nervous,


----------



## Faith

purejurrasic said:


> Tell you what, paul can stand with you, I will look after becci and lin in the cafe !


My coffee's are on you then


----------



## sweetvicky

purejurrasic said:


> Please note:
> 
> Under EU and UK transport regs, each animal must be sold and transported in their own tubs.
> 
> Please DO NOT try to squeeze animals together in order to reduce the number of boxes you may have, it defeats the point and will need to be reboxed.
> 
> Dont forget, this trip is arranged with the full knowledge of Animal health and Customs, and may well be checked.
> 
> footnote: this is only aimed at the odd one or two people who may try to pull one, not at the vast majority who are honest and looking forward to a great show.


Does that mean if we have a big poly box and several small hatchling snakes in seperate boxes, that we can't put them all in the same poly box?
Or that we can put more than one tub in each poly box, as long as each snake has its own tub?

Is there a restriction on how many snakes can we bring back per person? Or how many poly boxes we can take/bring back etc?


----------



## sweetvicky

Robbie said:


> Reminds me did anything come of those badges?


My local shop has self lamenating cards (like the plastic lamenate on bus pass or sports centre cards) for 15p each if thats any use to anyone? You could hand out pieces of card and a pen and let everyone design their own tag : victory:

not entirely sure how you would stick it to yourself though . . . :whistling2:


----------



## kaimarion

Just get the paper sticky ones that you get a big roll of , then people can write their usernames on them and a roll only costs like £2.


----------



## Faith

Everyone was offered a laminated name tag with a fastner and the name of your choice with the rfuk logo and the coach to the show logo for £1 each and if enough orders were taken we would have droped the price to 50p but no one took any notice because they wernt free!


----------



## sweetvicky

Ah, I must have missed that page! I would have had one  never mind

We leave for Hammmmmm in 4 days!
(Would it be a bit early to start counting down in hours?!)


----------



## Diablo

lol four days isn't long at all will start going slow soon  can't wait till we are outside queuing up waiting for tickets to get into the show lol.


----------



## sweetvicky

My 4 days wont be going slow, I have a 3rd year maths project due for my degree on Friday, but has to be done and handed in by Thurs so I can catch the bus to Hamm! 

I bet Thursday night will drag though!


----------



## purejurrasic

sweetvicky said:


> Does that mean if we have a big poly box and several small hatchling snakes in *seperate* boxes, that we can't put them all in the same poly box?
> Or that we can put more than one tub in each poly box, *as long as each snake has its own tub?*
> 
> Is there a restriction on how many snakes can we bring back per person? Or how many poly boxes we can take/bring back etc?


Each animal should be in its own tub. More than one tub can go into a poly box, so you have answered your own question !

No real restriction, in terms of numbers, however, its a hobby trip, not a buying trip so the available space will have to be evenly shared between everyone. We are going on a coach, not a tardis, so we have put a guide in place of two poly boxes each.

However, in all cases, customs can ask you to demonstrate how those 50 leos or whatever are only a hobby and not a commercial activity.


----------



## purejurrasic

With regard to name tags, I think maybe time has run out for the full on laminated and logod ones that faith was doing (i got my order in ! woo hoo)

However, theres nothing stoping anyone getting card or pens or stickies or whatever and having an art class on the coach !


----------



## ukgeckos

sweetvicky said:


> My 4 days wont be going slow, I have a 3rd year maths project due for my degree on Friday, but has to be done and handed in by Thurs so I can catch the bus to Hamm!
> 
> I bet Thursday night will drag though!


Should fly by for me, I have to take in and mark geog coursework as well as teaching.!!


On another note. Do we get entry a few minutes earlier than people in the que??
I noticed last time i drove that the coach were let in first!?!


----------



## Dirtydozen

ukgeckos said:


> Should fly by for me, I have to take in and mark geog coursework as well as teaching.!!
> 
> 
> On another note. Do we get entry a few minutes earlier than people in the que??
> I noticed last time i drove that the coach were let in first!?!


 
its whoever gets in the que first, if your on about last march then i was on the coach and got the front of the que with a few others so got in first


----------



## Athravan

The coach gets there pretty early doesn't it? I won't be getting there till about 10:30am myself so all you guys will be in way before me  Almost all my buys are pre-arranged so I'm not rushing :whistling2:


----------



## purejurrasic

ukgeckos said:


> Should fly by for me, I have to take in and mark geog coursework as well as teaching.!!
> 
> 
> On another note. Do we get entry a few minutes earlier than people in the que??
> I noticed last time i drove that the coach were let in first!?!


There are no special arrangements, so far they have refused to even let us buy tickets in advance to avoid that part of it.

However, due to our planning, we should arrive pretty early, and so its possible to get to the front of the que and get in pretty quick once the doors open.

Of course, things can and do sometimes go wrong, but even then we didnt have to que !


----------



## purejurrasic

Athravan said:


> The coach gets there pretty early doesn't it? I won't be getting there till about 10:30am myself so all you guys will be in way before me  Almost all my buys are pre-arranged so I'm not rushing :whistling2:


10.30...


blimey good job you have pre booked stuff, diablo would have cleared the place out by then !


----------



## freekygeeky

got a few questions.. *blush*
-they sell the poly boxes there dont they?
-iheard they sell bark there toooo.... is this true?
-alsooo do they sell heat mats/stats?
-alsooooooo do they sell live food there?...
-p.s this is going to sound stupid.....how do people carry around all their animals, especially peope who get a large amount?...

thank you everyone


----------



## Athravan

freekygeeky said:


> got a few questions.. *blush*
> -they sell the poly boxes there dont they? Yes
> -iheard they sell bark there toooo.... is this true? Yes
> -alsooo do they sell heat mats/stats? There's usually a few tables with dry goods/electricals of all types. Make sure if you're buying something with a plug that it can be converted to a UK plug as EU plugs are different.
> -alsooooooo do they sell live food there?... Yes, and frozen food.
> -p.s this is going to sound stupid.....how do people carry around all their animals, especially peope who get a large amount?... Your not meant to carry them around.. you take it back to your car (although you cant as you're on the coach) or you leave them in the creche which is free, just make sure you don't lose your ticket.
> 
> thank you everyone


Hope that helps..


----------



## freekygeeky

ah ok thank you! 
so the creche, its safe and all yea? 

alsoooo we have reserved all out reptiles, and been gthe row they are on
(their table) is it easy to find these rows? are there maps, or is it simple?
the photos of hamm look crazy!


----------



## purejurrasic

Yep the crech is fine

all the tables are marked, biggist prob is the trader giving you the wrong number !


----------



## freekygeeky

ok thanks! 
lets just hope that hasnt happened!! lol

got ther mobile numbers incase too 


purejurrasic said:


> Yep the crech is fine
> 
> all the tables are marked, biggist prob is the trader giving you the wrong number !


----------



## ukgeckos

finding tables is hard as the numbers are simpley dangled from the table and with the amouth of people many get ripped off!
Ive been at the front of the que every time ive been there and have someone saving me a place this time (he ques about 530 onwards!)


----------



## freekygeeky

lol  
we just have teh table row...

so who knows!!

we have to find them all before 10 30 / 11 timethough! going to be hard!


ukgeckos said:


> finding tables is hard as the numbers are simpley dangled from the table and with the amouth of people many get ripped off!
> Ive been at the front of the que every time ive been there and have someone saving me a place this time (he ques about 530 onwards!)


----------



## purejurrasic

*Show tickets*

Hi all

Just an update

We now have the option to prebook tickets which will save a bit of hassle, we can pick them up on the day then hand them out well b4 the ticket office opens

I take it that every one going will want tickets, so am looking to reserve everyones ticket, and will need to collect the 10 euros each when on the coach.

if anyone does not want me to get them a ticket, please pm me.

Thanks

Tony


----------



## freekygeeky

oo that sounds good,  thanky!


purejurrasic said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just an update
> 
> We now have the option to prebook tickets which will save a bit of hassle, we can pick them up on the day then hand them out well b4 the ticket office opens
> 
> I take it that every one going will want tickets, so am looking to reserve everyones ticket, and will need to collect the 10 euros each when on the coach.
> 
> if anyone does not want me to get them a ticket, please pm me.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tony


----------



## Dirtydozen

freekygeeky said:


> lol
> we just have teh table row...
> 
> so who knows!!
> 
> we have to find them all before 10 30 / 11 timethough! going to be hard!


 
you prob wont get in till after ten


----------



## freekygeeky

i know, its annoying but i guess they dont want to leave home with the geckos we should of picked up


Dirtydozen said:


> you prob wont get in till after ten


----------



## deano1230

Nice one pj&tb that should save time.Now I'm really getting excited now with only 4 day's to go and with it being my first show and all that.:no1::notworthy:


----------



## purejurrasic

Suddnely last night and tonight, the organisers at Hamm have shown an interest in our trips and are working hard to ensure our trip goes well.

Please help us to highlight how many of us there are by wearing yout show t shirt on the day.

The more times they are seen the better for this trip and others.

Thanks

Tony


----------



## intravenous

Are we allowed to leave stuff on the coach (like spare clothes and such)? What colour are the shirts :roll:?


----------



## deano1230

I know for sure i'll be wearing my t shirt with pride.:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky

intravenous said:


> Are we allowed to leave stuff on the coach (like spare clothes and such)? What colour are the shirts :roll:?



i was goign to ask exactly those two questions!


----------



## purejurrasic

intravenous said:


> Are we allowed to leave stuff on the coach (like spare clothes and such)? What colour are the shirts :roll:?


You can leave anything you wont need in the show on the coach.

At the moment, we have a small problem with the drivers hotels, which means they may have to sleep in the coach, in which case there will be no access to the coach from around 7 or 8 till about 3.30.

If we can solve the problem, we may, may, be given keys to one of the coaches, but that is not for sure.

The t shirts are white, with a few red ones thrown in for good measure !


----------



## Dexter

intravenous said:


> Are we allowed to leave stuff on the coach (like spare clothes and such)? What colour are the shirts :roll:?


Yeah, I take my bikini wherever I go :crazy:


----------



## Dexter

freekygeeky said:


> i was goign to ask exactly those two questions!


Freeky, was it you after some snakes sheds ?

My big lady has just shed her skin, I could take it with me, but I think we are in different coaches :bash:


----------



## freekygeeky

yup!!
lol, the coaches im sure will be stopping at teh sae serive stations etc etc, not sure though... i on coach 1.

Cambridge 

youll see me, 

brown hair, graham ginger ginger hair, jack (my brother) lanky spotty long haired teenager. lol


Dexter said:


> Freeky, was it you after some snakes sheds ?
> 
> My big lady has just shed her skin, I could take it with me, but I think we are in different coaches :bash:


----------



## Dexter

Ok, I'll take it with me. Probably the best bet is before we set off from Ashford Truck Stop. Both coaches will be there for sometime, and people will be walking about.

What's your name by the way ? It would not be nice for me to go around asking them if they are Freeky :roll:


----------



## freekygeeky

lmao, hehe, my name is Gina 


Dexter said:


> Ok, I'll take it with me. Probably the best bet is before we set off from Ashford Truck Stop. Both coaches will be there for sometime, and people will be walking about.
> 
> What's your name by the way ? It would not be nice for me to go around asking them if they are Freeky :roll:


----------



## purejurrasic

Dexter said:


> Ok, I'll take it with me. Probably the best bet is before we set off from Ashford Truck Stop. Both coaches will be there for sometime, and people will be walking about.
> 
> What's your name by the way ? It would not be nice for me to go around asking them if they are Freeky :roll:


Just look for the one who is panicing about everything, running around with her hands in the air, trying to pop pills, eat pizza and spew up all at the same time !!

:lol2:

only messing wiv yah !


----------



## freekygeeky

purejurrasic said:


> Just look for the one who is panicing about everything, running around with her hands in the air, trying to pop pills, eat pizza and spew up all at the same time !!
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> only messing wiv yah !


lmao, probably completely true!! LOL!


----------



## wnedoe

freekygeeky said:


> alsoooo we have reserved all out reptiles, and been gthe row they are on
> (their table) is it easy to find these rows? are there maps, or is it simple?
> the photos of hamm look crazy!


The system is very easy and there is a overview map in the booklet (which you will only need the first time in Hamm) and as each row consists of a maximum of 10-20 exhibitors and the numbers are sequential you will find the table even if the name of that exhibitor was torn off.
Even if the exhibitor gave you the wrong number you can ask the info where you eactly can find the exhibitor.

So if your seller is there, you will find him.: victory:


----------



## cornmorphs

i'll be honest, you MUST take spare clothes lol..
seems i am the only that has so far, but its needed though, bring extras you sweaty mingers:whistling2:


----------



## purejurrasic

wnedoe said:


> The system is very easy and there is a overview map in the booklet (which you will only need the first time in Hamm) and as each row consists of a maximum of 10-20 exhibitors and the numbers are sequential you will find the table even if the name of that exhibitor was torn off.
> Even if the exhibitor gave you the wrong number you can ask the info where you eactly can find the exhibitor.
> 
> So if your seller is there, you will find him.: victory:


Thanks Alex.

Tony


----------



## purejurrasic

cornmorphs said:


> i'll be honest, you MUST take spare clothes lol..
> seems i am the only that has so far, but its needed though, bring extras you sweaty mingers:whistling2:


i agree, but they wont need them inside the show so can leave the bags etc on the coach.


----------



## ade

I'm bringing tooth brush tooth paste and lynx so hope fully i will not be that smelly. Plus we will have are t shirts to get into on the day.:lol2:


----------



## jonnydotcom

so with us getting the tickets pre-booked does this mean no queuing?


----------



## tarantulabarn

jonnydotcom said:


> so with us getting the tickets pre-booked does this mean no queuing?


Thats rigt, just a lot of shoving through the doors to get in


----------



## jonnydotcom

nice 1


----------



## ade

tarantulabarn said:


> Thats rigt, just a lot of shoving through the doors to get in


Were do we pre book tickets????


----------



## freekygeeky

thankyou!!! can we get the booklet... actually wher do we get the booklet?


----------



## tarantulabarn

ade said:


> Were do we pre book tickets????


We have already pre booked everones ticket, we will be collecting the 10 euros from everyone while we are on the train, collecting them when we get here and dishing them out in the cafe


----------



## ade

tarantulabarn said:


> We have already pre booked everones ticket, we will be collecting the 10 euros from everyone while we are on the train, collecting them when we get here and dishing them out in the cafe


Brill you guys have it so organised. Any chance you can find some one to go up and down the bar for me when there:whistling2:


----------



## tarantulabarn

ade said:


> Brill you guys have it so organised. Any chance you can find some one to go up and down the bar for me when there:whistling2:


 
diablos has said he will do this, but only if he can put his maids uniform on:lol2:


----------



## Diablo

tarantulabarn said:


> diablos has said he will do this, but only if he can put his maids uniform on:lol2:


Hmm Steve i think you have me mistaken for Jake  


And no im not putting the uniform on.


----------



## cornmorphs

i wish i thought it was easy lol


----------



## jonnydotcom

If some1 buys me a GTP i'll wear the bloody maid uniform all the way there and back lol


----------



## purejurrasic

ade said:


> Brill you guys have it so organised. Any chance you can find some one to go up and down the bar for me when there:whistling2:


 
yep i will do that for you aswell

(u didnt say anything about giving you the drinks !)


----------



## purejurrasic

jonnydotcom said:


> If some1 buys me a GTP i'll wear the bloody maid uniform all the way there and back lol


 
oh god, dont anyone dare buy him a GTP !


----------



## purejurrasic

cornmorphs said:


> i wish i thought it was easy lol


whats easy?


----------



## jonnydotcom

purejurrasic said:


> oh god, dont anyone dare buy him a GTP !


 
spoil sport:lol2:


----------



## tarantulabarn

94 Hours


----------



## purejurrasic

freekygeeky said:


> thankyou!!! can we get the booklet... actually wher do we get the booklet?


when you go through the door !


----------



## Diablo

jonnydotcom said:


> If some1 buys me a GTP i'll wear the bloody maid uniform all the way there and back lol


We are saving the GTP for Becci


----------



## Jake89

Diablo said:


> We are saving the GTP for Becci


lol i forgot bout that lol


----------



## purejurrasic

erm.... 1 gtp......


jonny in a maids uniform or becci ???????


no brainer really !


----------



## Diablo

purejurrasic said:


> erm.... 1 gtp......
> 
> 
> jonny in a maids uniform or becci ???????
> 
> 
> no brainer really !


Well Personally i think we get jake the GTP then jake can give it to jonny for the chance to see him in a maids uniform........................


----------



## Jake89

Diablo said:


> Well Personally i think we get jake the GTP then jake can give it to jonny for the chance to see him in a maids uniform........................


i was thinking that lol! hmmm you give me the gtp and you can have becci then just mayb curiosity will get the better of me and want to no what a guy in a maids uniform looks like.........hmmmm maybe! :crazy:


----------



## Diablo

Jake89 said:


> i was thinking that lol! hmmm you give me the gtp and you can have becci then just mayb curiosity will get the better of me and want to no what a guy in a maids uniform looks like.........hmmmm maybe! :crazy:


Lol Jake I don't think I would have to give you the GTP becci already wants my snake from what she was saying last night on web cam   lol


----------



## purejurrasic

Diablo said:


> Lol Jake I don't think I would have to give you the GTP becci already wants my snake from what she was saying last night on web cam   lol


 
She said that to you as well?bet she says it to all the boys.

Anyway, back on topic please !

:bash:


----------



## Jake89

Diablo said:


> Lol Jake I don't think I would have to give you the GTP becci already wants my snake from what she was saying last night on web cam   lol


lol quiet you, that was me asking really lol :crazy:


----------



## Diablo

purejurrasic said:


> She said that to you as well?bet she says it to all the boys.
> 
> Anyway, back on topic please !
> 
> :bash:


LMAO 

So whos up for a game of pool at ashford then


----------



## Jake89

Diablo said:


> LMAO
> 
> So whos up for a game of pool at ashford then


i will wup you little man lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Diablo

Jake89 said:


> i will wup you little man lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:


ooooo fancy a wager


----------



## tarantulabarn

93 Hours 45 Minutes


----------



## purejurrasic

Diablo said:


> ooooo fancy a wager


 
oopppss, have you got the correct gaming licence, wouldnt want any one for reporting us for un licenced betting now , would we Mr D. ?


----------



## Diablo

purejurrasic said:


> oopppss, have you got the correct gaming licence, wouldnt want any one for reporting us for un licenced betting now , would we Mr D. ?


I was on about betting match sticks wouldnt want this stranger reporting us for unlicenced gaming lmao.

Signed Mr.D


----------



## madaboutreptiles

Are we there yet!!!!!!!


----------



## Diablo

Palmanda said:


> Are we there yet!!!!!!!


Yup we are don't know about you the show was excellent


----------



## emma_fyfe

Palmanda said:


> Are we there yet!!!!!!!


already been:whistling2:


----------



## Diablo

emma_fyfe said:


> already been:whistling2:


Emma I didn't remember seeing you are you sure you didnt go to the other show.


----------



## madaboutreptiles

Diablo said:


> Yup we are don't know about you the show was excellent


 

BUGGER!!!!!!..............:bash:


----------



## emma_fyfe

Diablo said:


> Emma I didn't remember seeing you are you sure you didnt go to the other show.


cant believe you didnt notice me


----------



## tarantulabarn

emma_fyfe said:


> cant believe you didnt notice me


He was too busy buying al the avaliable leos


----------



## Diablo

tarantulabarn said:


> He was too busy buying al the avaliable leos


For that comment steve no mix grill for you


----------



## tarantulabarn

Diablo said:


> For that comment steve no mix grill for you


Dont care, ill nick tony's


----------



## Diablo

tarantulabarn said:


> Dont care, ill nick tony's


lol mate  am i really that bad with leo's :?


----------



## Jake89

Diablo said:


> ooooo fancy a wager


Yep, im still bringing that deck of cards so hope you have lernt poker lol


----------



## tarantulabarn

Jake89 said:


> Yep, im still bringing that deck of cards so hope you have lernt poker lol


SHHHHHHH Brian might be reading this


----------



## Hamish

tarantulabarn said:


> Yes, Damian, who some of you already know, and Nathan are flying up on thurday and staying with hamish,They will be taking ya boarding passes and booking you on,
> 
> Thing is Nathan is a bit new to all of this and i have been winding him up a bit
> 
> He is expecting a bloody great big scottish bloke wearing a kilt playing the bagpipes to be meeting him at the airport, He is getting quite nervous,


a few drinks and some weed should calm them down :whistling2:

and on the case of the t-shirts i dont care about the colour just the size, when you meet me you will see what i mean. worst case i get 2 and sew them together :lol2:


----------



## Jake89

tarantulabarn said:


> SHHHHHHH Brian might be reading this


Who's brian! lol. we can play strip poker haha


----------



## tarantulabarn

Jake89 said:


> Who's brian! lol. we can play strip poker haha


 
OOps did i type his first name, oh dear really shouldnt have done that, must have been a typo


----------



## purejurrasic

AAAHhhhh


Some one please tell steve he cant sell spaces in the ski box on the back of the coach !

No one will want to stand all that way.


----------



## Jake89

purejurrasic said:


> AAAHhhhh
> 
> 
> Some one please tell steve he cant sell spaces in the ski box on the back of the coach !
> 
> No one will want to stand all that way.


what the hell is going on? lol and who that guy? lol. Also can we play poker lol


----------



## purejurrasic

Jake89 said:


> what the hell is going on? lol and who that guy? lol. Also can we play poker lol


you behind with the times young man, your becci has already said she is up for it, she said it will make a change to see a real man ! 

:lol2:












no point me playing then!


----------



## Diablo

lol tuttuttuttuttututututututututututut


----------



## Young_Gun

Can we play knuckles and peanuts?

:mf_dribble::Na_Na_Na_Na::mf_dribble:


----------



## Jake89

Young_Gun said:


> Can we play knuckles and peanuts?
> 
> :mf_dribble::Na_Na_Na_Na::mf_dribble:


i'll play knuckles and slapps


----------



## biophile

*what about travel insurance*

sorry if that was said before, but simply it's too many posts to dig through
i've done search but only found talk about insurance regarding drinking hot drinks...

what about travel insurance, is it included in price of coach or should one get their own in case of accident? e.g. broken leg etc.

thanks


----------



## Young_Gun

Don't know whether its covered, but if it's not just go down the Post Office (maybe when your changin your money into Euros?  ) and get the travel insurance they offer, its seriously cheap, think mine was like £8 for the week before and after


----------



## biophile

cheers Young_Gun


----------



## Trice

.. Last year. Did anyone see croc skinks?


----------



## kaimarion

Will there be anywhere to charge the likes of a laptop or phone on the bus???My Ipods buggered and just before the show aswell , great timing :lol2:.


----------



## Trice

kaimarion said:


> Will there be anywhere to charge the likes of a laptop or phone on the bus???My Ipods buggered and just before the show aswell , great timing :lol2:.


If you take your laptop i'll make sure to bring the cable for my phone so i can steal some and put it on my phone


----------



## Jake89

kaimarion said:


> Will there be anywhere to charge the likes of a laptop or phone on the bus???My Ipods buggered and just before the show aswell , great timing :lol2:.


yea any power points on the coach?


----------



## kaimarion

Come on people we have been waiting a whole 2 minutes and we demand an answer :lol2:.


----------



## Faith

I dont think there are to be honest but there may be somewhere at ashford 
as it does have a bar and resturant as well as internet access personally id just make sure they were fully charged


----------



## Trice

kaimarion said:


> Come on people we have been waiting a whole 2 minutes and we demand an answer :lol2:.


Yeah! how can we live without our dodgy videos! um i mean music!


----------



## purejurrasic

biophile said:


> sorry if that was said before, but simply it's too many posts to dig through
> i've done search but only found talk about insurance regarding drinking hot drinks...
> 
> what about travel insurance, is it included in price of coach or should one get their own in case of accident? e.g. broken leg etc.
> 
> thanks


Personal travel insurance is not included, so we do recomend getting your own in case.

The coach insurance covers you for the trip but not health matters etc

This is something we are looking into, we have a few quotes for block insurance, but as yet its still in the planning stages.


----------



## purejurrasic

kaimarion said:


> Will there be anywhere to charge the likes of a laptop or phone on the bus???My Ipods buggered and just before the show aswell , great timing :lol2:.


Right, good question, I know the 1st coach has 240v inverters to run the microwave and dvd etc, but as to if thats available to use by passengers or not, I am not sure.

As for car chargers, the coach is 2v volts so thats no good, although again I belive coach 1 has a 12 v adaptor,but only the one and thats upfront with the drivers so we cant keep bugging them.

Best bet is for me to say no to both at this stage, but we will make a few calls in the morning and try to update you


----------



## purejurrasic

Trice said:


> Yeah! how can we live without our dodgy videos! um i mean music!


there is a dvd system on both coaches, so if you have any good films etc that are suitable for all ages, remember there are kids with us, then feel free to bring them along, and if the bulk of your coach wants it, they can be played !


----------



## jasper1

Anybody bank with Barclays? You get free travel insurance with their Additions + accounts


----------



## Diablo

Tony I have stardust i can bring if anyone wants to watch it.


----------



## freekygeeky

gonna look silly..........
coach 1

'hot drinks'

meaning kettle, or on of those drink machiens?​


----------



## purejurrasic

freekygeeky said:


> gonna look silly..........
> 
> coach 1​
> 'hot drinks'​
> meaning kettle, or on of those drink machiens?​


not exactly a kettle, its a boiler type thing, you make up the drinks your self.

getting confirmation of coach 2 set up in the morning


----------



## purejurrasic

With regard to insurance, please see the thread below

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/104624-coach-trip-insurance.html


----------



## freekygeeky

thankyou1!! good good, i can have my nooooooooodles   

and hot ribena !!!


purejurrasic said:


> not exactly a kettle, its a boiler type thing, you make up the drinks your self.
> 
> getting confirmation of coach 2 set up in the morning


----------



## purejurrasic

freekygeeky said:


> thankyou1!! good good, i can have my nooooooooodles
> 
> and hot ribena !!!


lol, is there any food items your NOT taking?


----------



## freekygeeky

hmmm lemme think!!!
i taking sausage rolls toooooooo 



purejurrasic said:


> lol, is there any food items your NOT taking?


----------



## purejurrasic

freekygeeky said:


> hmmm lemme think!!!
> i taking sausage rolls toooooooo


I am going to get faith to make a special badge for you, its gona read :

ASDA Supermarket.


----------



## Jake89

freekygeeky said:


> thankyou1!! good good, i can have my nooooooooodles
> 
> and hot ribena !!!


and then be sick hahahahahahahaha


----------



## purejurrasic

Jake89 said:


> and then be sick hahahahahahahaha


mmm, birds nest soup !


----------



## sweetvicky

purejurrasic said:


> I am going to get faith to make a special badge for you, its gona read :
> 
> ASDA Supermarket.


:notworthy:

Hot ribena sounds good


----------



## freekygeeky

lol , honestly i eat ALLLLL the time, i know i know its bad, but its soooooooooo good ...
but eatign lots, and being coach sick... hmm not good... 
we'll just have to see what happens.... 

anyone have sick bags just incase - seriously?


----------



## Jake89

purejurrasic said:


> mmm, birds nest soup !


we all no its gona happen, i cant wait for it, i will laugh so much and take photos lol


----------



## Jake89

freekygeeky said:


> lol , honestly i eat ALLLLL the time, i know i know its bad, but its soooooooooo good ...
> but eatign lots, and being coach sick... hmm not good...
> we'll just have to see what happens....
> 
> anyone have sick bags just incase - seriously?


buy your own lol...or just dont eat, simple


----------



## kaimarion

Trice said:


> Yeah! how can we live without our dodgy videos! um i mean music!


I'll have you know I didn't have any porn videos...just pic  .
I hope thats what you ment by dodgy videos :shock: .


----------



## freekygeeky

Jake89 said:


> we all no its gona happen, i cant wait for it, i will laugh so much and take photos lol


lol you dare!! 



Jake89 said:


> buy your own lol...or just dont eat, simple


*sniff*


----------



## Jake89

freekygeeky said:


> lol you dare!!
> 
> 
> 
> *sniff*


i do dare!

and do u want tissues, u seem to have the sniffles!


----------



## purejurrasic

Now theres an idea, a photo comp

funniest photo of the trip !

who thinks thats a good idea? 

sure we could stump up a prize of a free seat couldnt we steve :whistling2:


----------



## purejurrasic

havnt you heard of going green, carbon footprint and all,

recycle

use a bowl, and if your quick you can eat it again with out having to re heat it


----------



## freekygeeky

lol i can tell its gonna be a fun trip...


----------



## purejurrasic

freekygeeky said:


> lol i can tell its gonna be a fun trip...


nah, everyone will fall asleep the whole way, then be grumpy cos we wake em up at hamm.

then in the show, world war 3 will break out when Diablo spots someone buying a leo, 

then half of you will get left behind cos you been in the bar to long and think your at your local, the other half will fall into the coach, knackerd from all the bargin hunting and fall asleep again

Then they will mouth off at imigration cos the got woken up, and we will loose another handful there.

but we will all laugh about it come Sunday !!!


----------



## freekygeeky

purejurrasic said:


> nah, everyone will fall asleep the whole way, then be grumpy cos we wake em up at hamm.
> 
> then in the show, world war 3 will break out when Diablo spots someone buying a leo,
> 
> then half of you will get left behind cos you been in the bar to long and think your at your local, the other half will fall into the coach, knackerd from all the bargin hunting and fall asleep again
> 
> Then they will mouth off at imigration cos the got woken up, and we will loose another handful there.
> 
> but we will all laugh about it come Sunday !!!



:lol2: lol..

one more question..............................
teh weather in germany is sh~*tty....
but inside it will be BOILING... 
when we queue up will we be outisde in the rain or...
eeeeeeeek i worry to much dont i ?


----------



## purejurrasic

Jake ur a tight git, 

If you end up wiv a broken leg, we will just shove you in a hedge at the side of the road !!:whistling2:


----------



## purejurrasic

freekygeeky said:


> :lol2: lol..
> 
> one more question..............................
> teh weather in germany is sh~*tty....
> but inside it will be BOILING...
> when we queue up will we be outisde in the rain or...
> eeeeeeeek i worry to much dont i ?


Only if its raining. 
You could be outside in the snow
or in the sun
or the wind

who knows ??

You want me to have word with him upstairs see if we can do a deal on the weather?


----------



## Diablo

purejurrasic said:


> Only if its raining.
> You could be outside in the snow
> or in the sun
> or the wind
> 
> who knows ??
> 
> You want me to have word with him upstairs see if we can do a deal on the weather?


Yes tony you called?


----------



## freekygeeky

purejurrasic said:


> Only if its raining.
> You could be outside in the snow
> or in the sun
> or the wind
> 
> who knows ??
> 
> You want me to have word with him upstairs see if we can do a deal on the weather?


yea, i woudl liek it to be hot but not toooooo hot 
ooo i just dont knwo what to wear!!!


----------



## freekygeeky

hehehe


Diablo said:


> Yes tony you called?


----------



## purejurrasic

Diablo said:


> Yes tony you called?


I tell yah, if you can keep gina quite, i will belive your god !!


:lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## purejurrasic

lol, thats enuf, I am of to bed, work in the morning.

Nite all


----------



## Diablo

purejurrasic said:


> I tell yah, if you can keep gina quite, i will belive your god !!
> 
> 
> :lol2:


lol mate


----------



## kaimarion

Thank god I'am not buying a leo at the show :up:.

How fast will I have to be to get a good lookin BD before every munters bought one :lol2:.


----------



## Dexter

Has anyone looked at the attraction at the bus stop ?

Was it only me, or has anyone else noticed what they have planned for thursdays ? :whistling2:

Ashford International Truckstop - Lorry Park - Truck stop and service station in Ashford Kent

I have just told my wife I'll have to get to Ashford one night prior to the departure because I can't risk missing the bus :crazy:


----------



## ukgeckos

kaimarion said:


> Thank god I'am not buying a leo at the show :up:.
> 
> How fast will I have to be to get a good lookin BD before every munters bought one :lol2:.


as most people go to hamm for rarer animals i dont think you will have a problem finding a female beardie


----------



## Jake89

purejurrasic said:


> Jake ur a tight git,
> 
> If you end up wiv a broken leg, we will just shove you in a hedge at the side of the road !!:whistling2:


 
haha is this too do with insurance lol...i dont need it cos im hard :Na_Na_Na_Na:

jesus crist i broke my jaw in 3 places walked home, got ashower, got changed and was still up for going to see madness before my dad said i was going bloody no wer but hospital and rang a taxi for me lol


----------



## Dirtydozen

Jake89 said:


> yea any power points on the coach?


there was a plug last year next to my seat but cant remember if it worked lol



Jake89 said:


> haha is this too do with insurance lol...i dont need it cos im hard :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> jesus crist i broke my jaw in 3 places walked home, got ashower, got changed and was still up for going to see madness before my dad said i was going bloody no wer but hospital and rang a taxi for me lol


 
im gonna laugh my tits off now if you get ill:lol2:


----------



## Jake89

Dirtydozen said:


> there was a plug last year next to my seat but cant remember if it worked lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im gonna laugh my tits off now if you get ill:lol2:


I wont...im starting my new job on Monday wooooo :lol2:


----------



## Dirtydozen

well done mate, what you doing


----------



## Jake89

Dirtydozen said:


> well done mate, what you doing


Working in BetFred the bookies!


----------



## Athravan

Jake89 said:


> Working in BetFred the bookies!


Thought you were opening a reptile shop! Or am I thinking of someone else :lol2:


----------



## Jake89

Athravan said:


> Thought you were opening a reptile shop! Or am I thinking of someone else :lol2:


Yes tha is in talks, with some one! i can not do it on my own and require a 50% partnership with some one!
But i need an income untill then and seeing as i love betting and i love sport and i no how it all works, BetFred offered me a job in their newest building!


----------



## Athravan

Congrats on the job then, just don't spend all your wages there!


----------



## Jake89

Athravan said:


> Congrats on the job then, just don't spend all your wages there!


i already been told by my new manager im no longer allowed to bet at any BetFred's or take part in any BetFred organised events. So now i have to fiend a new bookies to bet in :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:

Im a sensible better any way, the only thing im gutted about is i used to take prt in BefFred poker nights!


----------



## Diablo

Jake89 said:


> i already been told by my new manager im no longer allowed to bet at any BetFred's or take part in any BetFred organised events. So now i have to fiend a new bookies to bet in :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Im a sensible better any way, the only thing im gutted about is i used to take prt in BefFred poker nights!


Not long to go now


----------



## Trice

4 days to go


----------



## Diablo

Trice said:


> 4 days to go


Trice you all excited????


----------



## Trice

Diablo said:


> Trice you all excited????


No, because i have to meet you


----------



## Diablo

Trice said:


> No, because i have to meet you


Feelings mutual


----------



## Trice

Diablo said:


> Feelings mutual


Love you too sweetcheeks


----------



## Diablo

Trice said:


> Love you too sweetcheeks


lol Trice your officially a nutter.


----------



## Snakes r grreat

Not long now, i nearly died of shock last night when my OH mentioned it, when i told her it was this weekend, she said, 'oh are you not going'. :bash: I originally couldnt go as she wanted to come with me, and i couldnt afford 2 tickets. :bash:


----------



## Trice

Diablo said:


> lol Trice your officially a nutter.


Sweet!


----------



## Trice

Snakes r grreat said:


> Not long now, i nearly died of shock last night when my OH mentioned it, when i told her it was this weekend, she said, 'oh are you not going'. :bash: I originally couldnt go as she wanted to come with me, and i could afford 2 tickets. :bash:


so not going then?


----------



## Snakes r grreat

Trice said:


> so not going then?


Too late now.


----------



## Trice

Snakes r grreat said:


> Too late now.


That sucks


----------



## Athravan

Snakes r grreat said:


> Not long now, i nearly died of shock last night when my OH mentioned it, when i told her it was this weekend, she said, 'oh are you not going'. :bash: I originally couldnt go as she wanted to come with me, and i could afford 2 tickets. :bash:


I think you have to punish her for that one.

I am umming and ahhing about whether to pick up a bumblebee royal and only have about 3 hours left to decide for the preorder.. argh..


----------



## Trice

Athravan said:


> I think you have to punish her for that one.
> 
> I am umming and ahhing about whether to pick up a bumblebee royal and only have about 3 hours left to decide for the preorder.. argh..


buy me it


----------



## Snakes r grreat

Athravan said:


> I am umming and ahhing about whether to pick up a bumblebee royal and only have about 3 hours left to decide for the preorder.. argh..


Stop your showing off! :whip:

Yeah, she is really getting punished, im buying her a car at the weekend now. :bash:


----------



## Athravan

Trice said:


> buy me it


 
Give me time to think... 




Okay enough time. No :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Athravan

Snakes r grreat said:


> Stop your showing off! :whip:
> 
> Yeah, she is really getting punished, im buying her a car at the weekend now. :bash:


 
Ummm... I think you have your definition of punishment confused!


----------



## Trice

Athravan said:


> Ummm... I think you have your definition of punishment confused!


i agree


----------



## Snakes r grreat

Athravan said:


> Ummm... I think you have your definition of punishment confused!


Me buying her the car was the reason i couldnt afford 2 tickets, now im not going to hamm and she still gets the :censor: car. :bash:


----------



## Athravan

A car could buy a lot of royals... just ditch the car and the wife, steal Trices identity and come on the coach :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

Athravan said:


> A car could buy a lot of royals... just ditch the car and the wife, steal Trices identity and come on the coach :Na_Na_Na_Na:


It could by me some nice retics and GTP's. 

Strealing gregs ID could be good, especially when the coach arrives back!


----------



## ShortFUSE

anyone gonna leeds pickup point.wanna save me from the train and pick me up..lol


----------



## Trice

Anyone got the contact details of the b&b or hotel or what ever it is? in ashford lol


----------



## tarantulabarn

Ashford International Truckstop - Lorry Park - Truck stop and service station in Ashford Kent


----------



## tarantulabarn

68 1/2 HOURS


----------



## Diablo

tarantulabarn said:


> 68 1/2 HOURS


Thats gone up  lol


----------



## tarantulabarn

Diablo said:


> Thats gone up  lol


From Where


----------



## Diablo

tarantulabarn said:


> From Where


From yesterday :?

Steve i sorted the menu out for you didn't realise you got toasted sandwiches with the belly buster


----------



## tarantulabarn

Thanks for that i dont know how to reformatt excel

68 1/2 hrs to 8pm friday


----------



## Diablo

tarantulabarn said:


> Thanks for that i dont know how to reformatt excel
> 
> 68 1/2 hrs to 8pm friday


its not steve its now 68 hours 28 minutes 

I didnt reformat it just copy and pasted it.


----------



## tarantulabarn

There ya go then, looks like the truckstop will be prepared for all of us, they have even got a load more glasses for the bar, they ran out in december cos they dont usually get too many people in for a drink


----------



## Diablo

tarantulabarn said:


> There ya go then, looks like the truckstop will be prepared for all of us, they have even got a load more glasses for the bar, they ran out in december cos they dont usually get too many people in for a drink


lol Steve not long to go now mate  

Then its the rush onto the coach and leaving Trice in europe


----------



## tarantulabarn

Yep i can start to relax a bit once were on the coach, been somewhat hectic this week. gone through 3 reams of paper 14 printer cartridges 168 phonecalls since friday and about a million cups of coffee


----------



## Diablo

tarantulabarn said:


> Yep i can start to relax a bit once were on the coach, been somewhat hectic this week. gone through 3 reams of paper 14 printer cartridges 168 phonecalls since friday and about a million cups of coffee


Bloody hell steve a bit of work done by tony then lmao


----------



## tarantulabarn

Diablo said:


> Bloody hell steve a bit of work done by tony then lmao


 
Yeah he makes a mean coffee:lol2:


----------



## purejurrasic

Trice, thats the 4th time you asked for the details of the truck stop.

I know your young, but heres a tip

When 'you' arrive back, 'you' will want to crash out in bed and 'sleep'

Now, just think how very upset 'you' would be if they ran out of rooms.

'You' would have to go straight home all alone.

'You' Wouldnt want theat would 'you'

???


:lol2:


----------



## purejurrasic

*Cambridge*

Hi, is any one coming past or near Peterbourugh who can offer a lift to two people, sure they would help with costs.

Pm me if you can help please


----------



## ukgeckos

Im driving from Bristol to ashford to meet the coach if anyone wants a lift/split petrol
I wont go driving off the M4 but will gladly meet in service stations


----------



## Trice

purejurrasic said:


> Trice, thats the 4th time you asked for the details of the truck stop.
> 
> I know your young, but heres a tip
> 
> When 'you' arrive back, 'you' will want to crash out in bed and 'sleep'
> 
> Now, just think how very upset 'you' would be if they ran out of rooms.
> 
> 'You' would have to go straight home all alone.
> 
> 'You' Wouldnt want theat would 'you'
> 
> ???
> 
> 
> :lol2:


'I' already have booked the room now.
so 'i' wont have to go straight home all alone
so sounds like 'i' am sorted eh?


----------



## purejurrasic

Trice said:


> 'I' already have booked the room now.
> so 'i' wont have to go straight home all alone
> so sounds like 'i' am sorted eh?


Good good.

Do you know if your 'fwend' is all sorted yet? 

:whistling2:


----------



## Jake89

*48 Hours Till Departure From Manchester! Woooo*


----------



## purejurrasic

I bet someone forgets the boarding passes !


----------



## Athravan

Argh.. I've got way too much to do and way too little time to do it! I'll keep an eye out for coach to the show t-shirts when I get there though and say hi


----------



## ade

purejurrasic said:


> I bet someone forgets the boarding passes !


My printers down so not sure how i'm getting mine of. But saying that i might use traceing paper to get it of the computer.:lol2:


----------



## purejurrasic

Athravan said:


> Argh.. I've got way too much to do and way too little time to do it! I'll keep an eye out for coach to the show t-shirts when I get there though and say hi


 
lol, tell us, poor steves lost even more hair !

poxy t shirts are delayed, they telling us they are being sent today for del in the morning.

Euros, theres a prob, order them in advance, they dont arrive, so steves got a special trip today !

Then i got two sets of people to pick up in the car and take to ashford so making sure they are on time, all the info packs, all this smuggling stuff !

Roll on sunday ! lol


Hopefully you will see loads of our shirts, so will spend all day saying hello !!


----------



## purejurrasic

ade said:


> My printers down so not sure how i'm getting mine of. But saying that i might use traceing paper to get it of the computer.:lol2:


email it to a mate or use an internet cafe?

where you getting on?

if its ashford we could pre print it for you to collect.

But you gota get it sorted or they wont let you on !!


----------



## ade

purejurrasic said:


> email it to a mate or use an internet cafe?
> 
> where you getting on?
> 
> if its ashford we could pre print it for you to collect.
> 
> But you gota get it sorted or they wont let you on !!


If i can'nt do it i'll go to the libary which is a 5 min walk from my house. {god all that exersice}:whistling2:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

purejurrasic said:


> Good good.
> 
> Do you know if your 'fwend' is all sorted yet?
> 
> :whistling2:


 
:lol2::lol2::whistling2:


----------



## Diablo

purejurrasic said:


> lol, tell us, poor steves lost even more hair !
> 
> poxy t shirts are delayed, they telling us they are being sent today for del in the morning.
> 
> Euros, theres a prob, order them in advance, they dont arrive, so steves got a special trip today !
> 
> Then i got two sets of people to pick up in the car and take to ashford so making sure they are on time, all the info packs, all this smuggling stuff !
> 
> Roll on sunday ! lol
> 
> 
> Hopefully you will see loads of our shirts, so will spend all day saying hello !!


Tony if you need any help just holla mate


----------



## purejurrasic

Diablo said:


> Tony if you need any help just holla mate


I think we have it under control, but will yell if needs be !

I gota go of to work in a bit, just done some pricing so hopefully will finish on a good note !


----------



## Young_Gun

If you need any long distance help let me know  off work throwin up so don't mind annoyin people for you :lol2:

Diablo, the mixed grill a winner for Ashford then mate aye?


----------



## Diablo

Young_Gun said:


> If you need any long distance help let me know  off work throwin up so don't mind annoyin people for you :lol2:
> 
> Diablo, the mixed grill a winner for Ashford then mate aye?


The Mix grill is a must have Tony and Steve can't manage all of it but I can 


No worrys Tony don't forget if anything is needed just shout


----------



## Athravan

Can't believe you guys can eat a big meal before spending 10 hours on a coach! I'd be throwing up all over everyone.. I won't be able to touch any food from Thursday evening till Sunday afternoon, I hate cars (and coaches!)


----------



## Young_Gun

Diablo said:


> The Mix grill is a must have Tony and Steve can't manage all of it but I can
> 
> 
> No worrys Tony don't forget if anything is needed just shout


Do they do anythin bigger than the mixed grill?

I'm a growin lad 

See Christy, yet another reason why:
Men > Women :razz:


----------



## Diablo

Young_Gun said:


> Do they do anythin bigger than the mixed grill?
> 
> I'm a growin lad
> 
> See Christy, yet another reason why:
> Men > Women :razz:


You will see  I might actually order two mix grills feeling abit peckish


----------



## Athravan

Young_Gun said:


> See Christy, yet another reason why:
> Men > Women :razz:


*Throws a handbag at you*


----------



## Young_Gun

Athravan said:


> *Throws a handbag at you*


Ooooh, pink :mf_dribble: I'll be keepin that thank you :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Two mixed grills sounds good to me, mixed grills and some Stella :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## ukgeckos

Im the same Christy, I get such bad car sickness esp on coaches so im expecting sevar trips to the loo!


----------



## Hamish

as i am travelling from edinburgh i better arrive at ashford with enough time for a mixed grill it sounds amazing and a couple of pints with it would be good plus enough time for a smoke.

@TB everything still on for nathan and damian arriving tomorrow morning? give me a bell anytime you can bud i pm'ed my numbers again to you:bash:


----------



## tarantulabarn

Hamish said:


> as i am travelling from edinburgh i better arrive at ashford with enough time for a mixed grill it sounds amazing and a couple of pints with it would be good plus enough time for a smoke.
> 
> @TB everything still on for nathan and damian arriving tomorrow morning? give me a bell anytime you can bud i pm'ed my numbers again to you:bash:


Ill be callin ya tonight if thats ok


----------



## Trice

purejurrasic said:


> Good good.
> 
> Do you know if your 'fwend' is all sorted yet?
> 
> :whistling2:


of course...


----------



## Moosey

Trice said:


> of course...


:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Diablo

MissMoose said:


> :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


Eh lol


----------



## purejurrasic

Diablo said:


> Eh lol


mm, i am confused too, i thought it was someone else who had the hots for the moose !


----------



## Hamish

tarantulabarn said:


> Ill be callin ya tonight if thats ok


yep anytime


----------



## purejurrasic

Just had confirmation, coach 1 is back on the road having had a full paint job.

Regarding the power points, coach 1 does not as yet have them.

However, we have arranged with the owner that he will spend the 2500 on the inverter needed to produce the 240v so in sept we will have the power !!


Should have some info on the other coach later tonight.


----------



## jonnydotcom

purejurrasic said:


> Just had confirmation, coach 1 is back on the road having had a full paint job.
> 
> Regarding the power points, coach 1 does not as yet have them.
> 
> However, we have arranged with the owner that he will spend the 2500 on the inverter needed to produce the 240v so in sept we will have the power !!
> 
> 
> Should have some info on the other coach later tonight.


Have i missed something in the many posts?

"coach 1 is back on the road"
"info on other coach later"

???


----------



## Diablo

jonnydotcom said:


> Have i missed something in the many posts?
> 
> "coach 1 is back on the road"
> "info on other coach later"
> 
> ???


lol :?


----------



## purejurrasic

jonnydotcom said:


> Have i missed something in the many posts?
> 
> "coach 1 is back on the road"
> "info on other coach later"
> 
> ???


kinda.

didnt say anything but the first coach was in having a paint job for us, not custom but re done for our trip.

The other info about the coach is regarding the power points,


----------



## purejurrasic

jonnydotcom said:


> Have i missed something in the many posts?
> 
> "coach 1 is back on the road"
> "info on other coach later"
> 
> ???


kinda.

didnt say anything but the first coach was in having a paint job for us, not custom but re done for our trip.

The other info about the coach is regarding the power points, some were asking about them


----------



## jonnydotcom

thank god i nearly had a heart attack 
thought the coach was broken.


----------



## Robbie

Athravan said:


> *Throws a handbag at you*


*Steals all Christys Bumblebee Royal money*


----------



## rob-stl-07

so coach 2 isnt broke?


----------



## Robbie

Both buses are prefect in every way.
One was getting re-painted.


----------



## purejurrasic

rob-stl-07 said:


> so coach 2 isnt broke?


wot makes you think its broke?

calm down woman !!!: victory:


----------



## rob-stl-07

purejurrasic said:


> wot makes you think its broke?
> 
> calm down woman !!!: victory:


rob iz a mans (13 yr old boys) name :whistling2::whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## Athravan

Robbie said:


> *Steals all Christys Bumblebee Royal money*


Already paid for it... one Bob Clark bumblebee belongs to me, mwuhaha :flrt:


----------



## Robbie

Athravan said:


> Already paid for it... one Bob Clark bumblebee belongs to me, mwuhaha :flrt:


*rethinks plan*


----------



## purejurrasic

rob-stl-07 said:


> rob iz a mans (13 yr old boys) name :whistling2::whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:


 
yeah, I know, so stop running round in circles with your hands above your head shouting 'de coach is broke ,de coach is broke'


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Jake89

Athravan said:


> Already paid for it... one Bob Clark bumblebee belongs to me, mwuhaha :flrt:


how much was thatt?
and any news on those power points?
Jake


----------



## Diablo

Jake89 said:


> how much was thatt?
> and any news on those power points?
> Jake


Jake no power points on the coach if you read back a few pages then you will see


----------



## Jake89

Diablo said:


> Jake no power points on the coach if you read back a few pages then you will see


yea, but tony said he would check with the bus company


----------



## rob-stl-07

purejurrasic said:


> yeah, I know, so stop running round in circles with your hands above your head shouting 'de coach is broke ,de coach is broke'
> 
> 
> :lol2::lol2::lol2:


get out of my mind!!!


----------



## Diablo

purejurrasic said:


> Just had confirmation, coach 1 is back on the road having had a full paint job.
> 
> Regarding the power points, coach 1 does not as yet have them.
> 
> However, we have arranged with the owner that he will spend the 2500 on the inverter needed to produce the 240v so in sept we will have the power !!
> 
> 
> Should have some info on the other coach later tonight.


Jake


----------



## rob-stl-07

so nothing actually happened. and purejurrasic, when u said power pionts i thoght you like ment the engines not a computer thing.


----------



## Diablo

rob-stl-07 said:


> so nothing actually happened. and purejurrasic, when u said power pionts i thoght you like ment the engines not a computer thing.


Power point where you plug electricals in


----------



## purejurrasic

rob-stl-07 said:


> so nothing actually happened. and purejurrasic, when u said power pionts i thoght you like ment the engines not a computer thing.


no, the coach has just had a paint job to match our new colours ( yet to be announced !) thats all

the power points are so that laptops, personal dvd etc can be used.

And btw, i am out of your mind, it was too scary in there !:lol2:


----------



## purejurrasic

Diablo said:


> Power point where you plug electricals in


yeah thats the ones, 

still awaiting confirmation that the re entry heat shealds are up to the job. !:whistling2:


----------



## rob-stl-07

oh right cheers. really cant wait to go nd this is gonna sound really sad but i reckon its gonna be the best day of my life! seriuosly reptile shows are like amazing for me and hamm is gonna be amazing (i hope).


----------



## nicky

lol i've only just managed to print off my tickets, my printer not workin so went down to pals and her computer on a real go slow took hour an half just to print off tickets....but relieved now have them ...


----------



## purejurrasic

nicky said:


> lol i've only just managed to print off my tickets, my printer not workin so went down to pals and her computer on a real go slow took hour an half just to print off tickets....but relieved now have them ...


thats great news. bet your relived!!


----------



## nicky

well releived lol...have to selotape third ticket though as got half on one page and half on another, please let me on.....


----------



## purejurrasic

nicky said:


> well releived lol...have to selotape third ticket though as got half on one page and half on another, please let me on.....


ah, that means one half of you travel on coach 1 and the other on coach 2 !


----------



## Jake89

nicky said:


> well releived lol...have to selotape third ticket though as got half on one page and half on another, please let me on.....


nope it in the rules that the tickets have to be in colour and whole!


----------



## nicky

their in colour just not whole lol......and i know i could resize them but another hour an half tryin to sort on her pc is not a gd thought so selotape it will have to be ...


----------



## ukgeckos

In colour?
Hope not, got no colour printer


----------



## purejurrasic

selotape is fine, its been holding the coach together for the last few months so will be fine for the tickets!


----------



## tarantulabarn

as long as we can read em


----------



## jonnydotcom

i ended up sending mine to my boss an got him to print them out for me, 
he's now moaning cos i booked the whole week off work an i'm only going to be away for 3 days.

opps oh well


----------



## rob-stl-07

uh oh mine are not in colour.


----------



## Jake89

god people i was only joking lol :lol2: :crazy:


----------



## rob-stl-07

r mine ok being in black and white?


----------



## Jake89

rob-stl-07 said:


> r mine ok being in black and white?


yes :lol2:


----------



## Faith

Jake89 said:


> yes :lol2:


Jake stop winding people up you meanie!

Ill be printing off your badge tonight so if becky wants one your going to have to let me know


----------



## Jake89

Faith said:


> Jake stop winding people up you meanie!
> 
> Ill be printing off your badge tonight so if becky wants one your going to have to let me know


YEA YEA, I SAID ONE FOR ME AND ONE FOR BECCI! THANKING YOU VERY MUCH! im now going to bed to cry as everton lost!


----------



## cornmorphs

Jake89 said:


> YEA YEA, I SAID ONE FOR ME AND ONE FOR BECCI! THANKING YOU VERY MUCH! im now going to bed to cry as everton lost!


i dont count pens as losing, i only count it when the other team score more goals.. same goes for away goals.. stupid rules


----------



## Fill

Have a good time you lot, someone remember to take pictures eh Diablo :Na_Na_Na_Na:
Nice one Tony and Steve for organising etc, doing a fine job :no1:


----------



## cornmorphs

Phil1988 said:


> Have a good time you lot, someone remember to take pictures eh Diablo :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> Nice one Tony and Steve for organising etc, doing a fine job :no1:


pictures? nah, he cant get his nose outta tonys arse :whistling2:


----------



## tarantulabarn

32 1/2 HOURS


----------



## cornmorphs

roughly? lol


----------



## tarantulabarn

T Shirts have jst arrived so guess i had better start packing em now


----------



## cornmorphs

tarantulabarn said:


> T Shirts have jst arrived so guess i had better start packing em now


do you got one in like treble x? lol


----------



## purejurrasic

cornmorphs said:


> pictures? nah, he cant get his nose outta tonys arse :whistling2:


and there was me thinking i was touching cloth !


----------



## purejurrasic

cornmorphs said:


> do you got one in like treble x? lol


Nah, the FB size would have ment a price increase, so much material in them !!


----------



## Diablo

purejurrasic said:


> Nah, the FB size would have ment a price increase, so much material in them !!


LOL @ The FB size


----------



## purejurrasic

Diablo said:


> LOL @ The FB size


dont know wot ur laughing at, you got the SB size with optional gag !:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## cornmorphs

purejurrasic said:


> and there was me thinking i was touching cloth !


nope, just his nose.. nice and wet lol


----------



## cornmorphs

Diablo said:


> LOL @ The FB size


dont make me sit on you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Diablo

purejurrasic said:


> dont know wot ur laughing at, you got the SB size with optional gag !:Na_Na_Na_Na:


LOL Nige Ill pass on you sitting on me :?


Tony Whats SB size? lmao


----------



## purejurrasic

As short is to tall

so SB is to FB


----------



## purejurrasic

cornmorphs said:


> nope, just his nose.. nice and wet lol


wet maybe, dont know about nice..

think i will go sit down, keep my self nice and safe !


Diablo, has lin done them badges yet? :whip:


----------



## Diablo

purejurrasic said:


> wet maybe, dont know about nice..
> 
> think i will go sit down, keep my self nice and safe !
> 
> 
> Diablo, has lin done them badges yet? :whip:


Yup mate well she will have tonight lol  

Bloody knee is still killing lol.


----------



## purejurrasic

Diablo said:


> Yup mate well she will have tonight lol
> 
> Bloody knee is still killing lol.


Good old faith(ful) can at least we can rely on one of you ! :lol2:


stop winging about your knee, are we gona get that all day tommorrow? cos if so, i am guna hurt your other knee so at least you do have something to complain about !:bash:


----------



## sweetvicky

cornmorphs said:


> dont make me sit on you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:roll2:
Hamm HammHamm Hamm Hamm Hamm Hamm Hamm Hamm Hamm Hamm Hamm Hamm Hamm Hamm Hamm Hamm Hamm Hamm Hamm Hamm Hamm Hamm HammHamm Hamm


----------



## Trice

sweetvicky said:


> :roll2:
> Hamm HammHamm Hamm Hamm Hamm Hamm Hamm Hamm Hamm Hamm Hamm Hamm Hamm Hamm Hamm Hamm Hamm Hamm Hamm Hamm Hamm Hamm HammHamm Hamm


too much time on your hands


----------



## Diablo

purejurrasic said:


> Good old faith(ful) can at least we can rely on one of you ! :lol2:
> 
> 
> stop winging about your knee, are we gona get that all day tommorrow? cos if so, i am guna hurt your other knee so at least you do have something to complain about !:bash:


Lol what you mean at least one of us im pretty reliable lol. 


Yeah I will winge about it now just to annoy you  lol

Cant wait for this mixgrill


----------



## tarantulabarn

cornmorphs said:


> do you got one in like treble x? lol


The XXL are rather large


----------



## purejurrasic

Never ceases to amaze me

Book some seats, bounce a cheque on us, repay later, then sell them on to someone else and expect it to be all dandy,

Dont people stop to think, hey what about letting them know if its possible. what about boarding passes, passenger manifests.

Just p***ses me right off


----------



## freekygeeky

eeekk


----------



## Diablo

purejurrasic said:


> Never ceases to amaze me
> 
> Book some seats, bounce a cheque on us, repay later, then sell them on to someone else and expect it to be all dandy,
> 
> Dont people stop to think, hey what about letting them know if its possible. what about boarding passes, passenger manifests.
> 
> Just p***ses me right off


Bloody hell Tony mate tell um to shove it lol.


----------



## Trice

tarantulabarn said:


> The XXL are rather large


So is Nigel...
Sorry mate had to do it!:Na_Na_Na_Na::blush:


----------



## Robbie

Tony, Steve... Do you know where abouts the bus will be parked on Market Street? (Edinburgh).

I'm guessing over the road from Edinburgh Dungeons?


----------



## purejurrasic

Robbie said:


> Tony, Steve... Do you know where abouts the bus will be parked on Market Street? (Edinburgh).
> 
> I'm guessing over the road from Edinburgh Dungeons?


 
not sure to be honest, they have just told us market street. its a white browns of Edinburgh coach, look out for a small group.


----------



## madaboutreptiles

purejurrasic said:


> not sure to be honest, they have just told us market street. its a white browns of Edinburgh coach, look out for a small group.


probably holding lots of Poly Boxes...............:no1:


----------



## Dexter

Bollocks ... when to high street to exchange money and the rates had go down everywhere. So I told them I'd find a better rate else where, but now I'm stuck.

Might have a go at the truck stop in Ashford, but if their rates are crap then I'll be in trouble.


----------



## Athravan

I got 1.27 today... The bank was as low as 1.22 and I've seen it a bit lower before so not the end of the world but yeah... it's certainly not great.


----------



## Dexter

Athravan said:


> I got 1.27 today... The bank was as low as 1.22 and I've seen it a bit lower before so not the end of the world but yeah... it's certainly not great.


1.27 is great. Best I was offered out of 4 I tried was £ 1.259 and I turned it down.

Should have bought yesterday at £ 1.262 :bash:


----------



## madaboutreptiles

I got 1.26 yesturday......so not so bad.....


----------



## Moosey

i have no idea what i got, all i know is i got euros =D


----------



## Athravan

I got 1.27 at Travelcare. It was 1.26 but I haggled them up... depends on the branch but Travelcare will go slightly up if you're spending a few thousands.


----------



## madaboutreptiles

Athravan said:


> I got 1.27 at Travelcare. It was 1.26 but I haggled them up... depends on the branch but Travelcare will go slightly up if you're spending a few thousands.


A few thousands.........:lol2: thats more than my test ickles are worth.....the missis would have them in a jar......:crazy:


----------



## Robbie

Palmanda said:


> probably holding lots of Poly Boxes...............:no1:



LOL I'll be there early. Live in the city, see  So likely to be there first.
There is a section of road cut into the pavement across from the Dungeons that a few buses park in usually. I'm guessing there. It's the middle of the road near enough so a pretty good guess.


----------



## jonnydotcom

i got mine at 1.24 couldn't be arsed to travel round looking for a better rate.

So who else is gettin picked up at Leeds???


----------



## cornmorphs

i'llbe honest, i walked out in discust when they told me 1.24.. i didnt get any


----------



## purejurrasic

Sounds like we were lucky, we (should say Steve,) managed to talk up a little pawn broker and got 1.30. : victory:


----------



## ade

cornmorphs said:


> i'llbe honest, i walked out in discust when they told me 1.24.. i didnt get any


To be fare i got mine at 1.22 so i wolud have snatched there hand off. I've herd the post office is the best place


----------



## Diablo

purejurrasic said:


> Sounds like we were lucky, we (should say Steve,) managed to talk up a little pawn broker and got 1.30. : victory:


I think Steve was very lucky either that or he's just a good blagger Tony lol.


----------



## Dexter

cornmorphs said:


> i'llbe honest, i walked out in discust when they told me 1.24.. i didnt get any


That's what I did. At Barclays I even said in front of loads of customers that they had the worst rate in the whole high street which was ridiculous for a major bank. 

I noticed that the girl at the counter got embarrassed, but it's not her fault.

I haggled at the places I went, but at the end I came home empty handed because I hate those greedy bastards.


----------



## jonnydotcom

what made it worse was the day after it went up to 1.27.

but i ain't really bothered at least i have them now an ain't gotta panic.


----------



## purejurrasic

Diablo said:


> I think Steve was very lucky either that or he's just a good blagger Tony lol.


Its the latter !!


----------



## Dexter

ade said:


> To be fare i got mine at 1.22 so i wolud have snatched there hand off. I've herd the post office is the best place


The post office here was the second worst place. They only won over Barclays. Every single travel agents were much better than the post office.


----------



## Athravan

Marks and spencers was at 1.26 today if that helps anyone still looking, it should be the same nationwide for them... not sure what it will be tomorrow. I think travelcare is a big brand too although not sure.


----------



## Diablo

purejurrasic said:


> Its the latter !!


The whater lol :?


----------



## Young_Gun

Diablo said:


> The whater lol :?


Latter = last/end.

Like the former and latter, former being first, latter being last 

:whistling2:


I got just under 1.53(3 not 8 sorry) today :no1:


----------



## Dexter

Athravan said:


> Marks and spencers was at 1.6 today if that helps anyone still looking, it should be the same nationwide for them... not sure what it will be tomorrow. I think travelcare is a big brand too although not sure.


You probably mean 1.26 :whistling2:

No one would sell at 1.6 if the average buying price is 1.4 : victory:


----------



## Dexter

Young_Gun said:


> Latter = last/end.
> 
> Like the former and latter, former being first, latter being last
> 
> :whistling2:
> 
> 
> I got just under 1.58 today :no1:


Only if I saw the receipt. No one in this country would be selling at more then 1.28 ...


----------



## Young_Gun

Dexter said:


> Only if I saw the receipt. No one in this country would be selling at more then 1.28 ...


I didn't get a receipt :? but I wouldn't see the point in lying about it?
I changed £290 over and got 445 euro.

1.53 not 1.58, just worked it out again.


----------



## Athravan

Dexter said:


> You probably mean 1.26 :whistling2:
> 
> No one would sell at 1.6 if the average buying price is 1.4 : victory:


I mean 1.26.. yeah... 1.6 and we'd all be laughing :lol2: Well Young Gun clearly is !


----------



## Dexter

Young_Gun said:


> I didn't get a receipt :? but I wouldn't see the point in lying about it?
> I changed £290 over and got 445 euro.


I would see the point in lying about it because you've just did !

If what you said was true the rate would have been 1.53, not 1.58.

And you editted your original message where you said you got just under 1.28 !!!

See below :whistling2:

Dear Dexter,

Young_Gun has just replied to a thread you have subscribed to entitled - Hamm March 2008 - in the General Herp Chat forum of Reptile Forums UK.

This thread is located at:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/82319-hamm-march-2008-a-new-post.html

Here is the message that has just been posted:
***************

---Quote (Originally by Diablo)---
The whater lol :?
---End Quote---
Latter = last/end.

Like the former and latter, former being first, latter being last 

:whistling2:


I got just under 1.28 today :no1:
***************


There may also be other replies, but you will not receive any more notifications until you visit the forum again.

All the best,
Reptile Forums UK


----------



## Young_Gun

Aye I was mistaken on that bit, if you want, I will prnt screen my cash withdrawal and take a photo of the amount of Euro's I have if you want?


----------



## BecciBoo

We got ours at 1.263 at an exchange place in Liverpool yesterday 

Diablo: Jakes got what he owes you changed  See you tommorow :Na_Na_Na_Na: 

I'm excited now cos my assignment is finished!


----------



## Diablo

BecciBoo said:


> We got ours at 1.263 at an exchange place in Liverpool yesterday
> 
> Diablo: Jakes got what he owes you changed  See you tommorow :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I'm excited now cos my assignment is finished!


Lol tell him Cheers  


Yeah yeah your more excited about seeing me really lmao.


----------



## Dexter

Forget about it, anyone who says they got more than 1.28 would be either lying or mistaken.

If you understood a little bit of how exchange rates work would realise how silly you are being.

The official rate which is determined by the Central Bank of England is around 1.32 mark.

So any money exchange will have to sell lower than that and buy higher than that.

The profit money exchangers make is the spread between what they sell and buy in relation to the official rate.

So no one would be selling at more than 1.28 or so, because they would be losing money big time.

So I'll let you off on the basis that you're just mistaken, even though it was very weird that you put what you got, and quickly editted after someone mentioned 1.6.

But that very same person was quick to acknowledge her typing error, because as everyone knows, no one will get more than 1.28 or so at it's best. So she meant 1.26.


----------



## Diablo

I think your mistaken lol thats why Tony, Steve and myself got 1.30 lol


----------



## kaimarion

Can't wait , am really excited about goin to Hamm :no1:.


----------



## BecciBoo

Diablo said:


> Lol tell him Cheers
> 
> 
> Yeah yeah your more excited about seeing me really lmao.


It's true....:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dexter

Diablo said:


> I think your mistaken lol thats why Tony, Steve and myself got 1.30 lol


If you put your glasses on, I said that the selling rate must be less than the official rate which today is around 1.32.

If I had bought yesterday I'd have got a bit more.

Maybe earlier in the week would be a bit more.

But never 1.58 !!!!

So I don't know where you bought, when you bought, but today, no one would be selling at more of 1.28 without losing money. If you bought a large amount maybe you'd get a better deal, but would still be less than 1.32.

So I'm not mistaken because I've been doing this for 20 years !!!


----------



## Diablo

You need to really learn communication skills dexter and learn to respect others. I purely stated that we got 1.30


----------



## Dexter

Diablo said:


> You need to really learn communication skills dexter and learn to respect others. I purely stated that we got 1.30


Well, I respect everyone, unless when people tell me I'm mistaken when I'm cleary not, or when people editted messages to make them look better than everyone else, and still think they will get away with when they don't realise that exchange rate is not like a snake morph that people will by and sell at their will.

There are laws behind it, and it's no accident that 15 people have said they bought between 1.22 and 1.3 (which is under the official rate), and one person decides he will look better by saying he got at 1.58 which is bollocks.


----------



## Athravan

Dexter said:


> Well, I respect everyone, unless when people tell me I'm mistaken when I'm cleary not, or when people editted messages to make them look better than everyone else, and still think they will get away with when they don't realise that exchange rate is not like a snake morph that people will by and sell at their will.
> 
> There are laws behind it, and it's no accident that 15 people have said they bought between 1.22 and 1.3 (which is under the official rate), and one person decides he will look better by saying he got at 1.58 which is bollocks.


I suspect he was joking


----------



## Dexter

Diablo said:


> You need to really learn communication skills dexter and learn to respect others. I purely stated that we got 1.30


 
By the way, that's not true, you stated I was mistaken and stuck up for a person who was talking crap.


----------



## the-reptile-mafia

Have fun tomorrow everyone and someone check how much a nice brb is out there for me 
Please


----------



## rob-stl-07

cant wait! but could someone please maybe lend me and my dad a polybox we have forgotten to get some.


----------



## BecciBoo

rob-stl-07 said:


> cant wait! but could someone please maybe lend me and my dad a polybox we have forgotten to get some.


You can buy them there .....(i think).....:lol2:


----------



## Diablo

BecciBoo said:


> You can buy them there .....(i think).....:lol2:


Yes Becci is correct you can buy the poly boxes whilst there  

Thats what i'm doing lol. Also don't do what another member did in december and loose their tickets for the creche


----------



## tarantulabarn

Chill People

25 HOURS


----------



## Diablo

tarantulabarn said:


> Chill People
> 
> 25 HOURS


Cant wait


----------



## tarantulabarn

I am starting to relax a bit now, got most of everything done now


----------



## Dexter

tarantulabarn said:


> I am starting to relax a bit now, got most of everything done now


I wish. I still have all to do :neutral:


----------



## Dexter

I'll only relax when I get to Ashford. Some 2 hours drive for me :whistling2:


----------



## Dexter

By the way, will there be a meeting point at Ashford Truck Stop ?

I must have read before, but I'm concern I'll get lost : victory:


----------



## boomslang40

the uber excitement is beginning to sink in! passport is good and safe, and got all my cash changed up today into euros! woop!!!


is everyone planning on spending lots?
lol

X


----------



## Young_Gun

Dexter said:


> By the way, will there be a meeting point at Ashford Truck Stop ?
> 
> I must have read before, but I'm concern I'll get lost : victory:


Maybe at Ashford you could explain conversion rates to me?


----------



## Snakes r grreat

Dexter said:


> I'll only relax when I get to Ashford. Some 2 hours drive for me :whistling2:


 
Dexter, what time do you plan on leaving tomorrow?


----------



## tarantulabarn

100 miles for me as well, just remeber operation stack will probally delay you a bit


----------



## Dexter

Snakes r grreat said:


> Dexter, what time do you plan on leaving tomorrow?


5 pm, I'm going early, but do you want a lift ? I can accomodate with no problems because I'm not working.


----------



## Dexter

Snakes r grreat said:


> Dexter, what time do you plan on leaving tomorrow?


Jack, I sent you an email, but I'll be around till late. Any probs just drop me a pm with your address and time you want to go and I pick you up, if that's why you were asking.


----------



## Diablo

I don't think Jack is coming because he promised he's misses a new car lol.


----------



## Snakes r grreat

Diablo said:


> I don't think Jack is coming because he promised he's misses a new car lol.


 
Where theres a will and all that. :whistling2:


----------



## Dexter

You can get a C reg car on ebay for 150 quid :whistling2:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

Dexter said:


> You can get a C reg car on ebay for 150 quid :whistling2:


Dexter, you have met Anna, can you really see her in a C reg car! :lol2:


----------



## Dexter

That would be pushing your luck a bit. Just bought a scooter for my wife, and she's now in love with me again :lol2:


----------



## sweetvicky

Trice said:


> too much time on your hands


Finishing up a project to hand in tomorrow morning, the hours are just crawling away, and I don't mean a grown up persons crawling rate, I mean a baby that hasn't even learnt to crawl kinda pace


----------



## sweetvicky

tarantulabarn said:


> T Shirts have jst arrived so guess i had better start packing em now


Any chance of a pic of these designer t-shirts we are having?


----------



## madaboutreptiles

Getting close now...............:crazy:


----------



## Robbie

Well, being more organised than any Christmas I've finished everything. Even found my camera charger. All I need to do now is pick reading material...

Hamm Hamm Hamm Hamm Hamm Hamm Hamm Hamm Hamm Hamm.


----------



## Jake89

Robbie said:


> Well, being more organised than any Christmas I've finished everything. Even found my camera charger. All I need to do now is pick reading material...
> 
> Hamm Hamm Hamm Hamm Hamm Hamm Hamm Hamm Hamm Hamm.


ne were near done! all different breeders and sellers e-mailing me, need to print receipts and stuff off and boarding passes and alsorts! I FEEL SICK!


----------



## ShortFUSE

for all the 1st timers are you getting nerves,i know i am,im sure i,ll forget somthing like the passport..lol


----------



## cornmorphs

lol, yeah dont do that ffs


----------



## rob-stl-07

still seting up the cages. where are them thermostats! plus today found a load of frog spawn which has taken up most of my day after skool.


----------



## tarantulabarn

do we need passports?


----------



## rob-stl-07

so whos on coach 2? and like what are you hoping to get?


----------



## BecciBoo

This must be a special occasion cos Jakes just gone for a bath :lol2:


----------



## ShortFUSE

im on coach 2 and hoping to get some SLEEP:notworthy:


----------



## boomslang40

I'm on coach 2! im hoping for bargain royal morphs probably like everyone else, maybe some chams, and basically anything interesting that catches my eye that I can afford! lol

whats the hole process for bringing back cites?

x


----------



## jonnydotcom

i'm on coach 2 but aint gotta clue what i'm gettin.

gonna wait till i get there an see whats what


----------



## purejurrasic

BecciBoo said:


> This must be a special occasion cos Jakes just gone for a bath :lol2:


 
of course he has. he is meeting Diablo !


----------



## Diablo

boomslang40 said:


> I'm on coach 2! im hoping for bargain royal morphs probably like everyone else, maybe some chams, and basically anything interesting that catches my eye that I can afford! lol
> 
> whats the hole process for bringing back cites?
> 
> x


You will find all information here 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/102574-urgent-hamm-coach-info.html

Anyone wants to know about CITES then go to the above link


----------



## ShortFUSE

i know im not going to be able to sleep tonight,to make it worst just started my lessons and nearly crashed my dads jeep..that would not have gone well:lol2:


----------



## BecciBoo

purejurrasic said:


> of course he has. he is meeting Diablo !


:lol2:


----------



## Jake89

OI YOU 2 NO NEED LOL. i had a bath as i feel sick, tierd and stressd! diablo will be able to sort me out tomorrow lol


----------



## Diablo

Jake89 said:


> OI YOU 2 NO NEED LOL. i had a bath as i feel sick, tierd and stressd! diablo will be able to sort me out tomorrow lol


Eh how ?


----------



## Jake89

Diablo said:


> Eh how ?


u no how babe :blush:


----------



## BecciBoo

Jake89 said:


> u no how babe :blush:


:whistling2::whistling2: GET A ROOM :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Diablo

i dont need to get a room i have a whole house lol. Which is for me and faith sorry jake i dont swing that way im afraid.


----------



## Diablo

JAKE THE CHICKENS ARE COMING FOR YOU.











hehe


----------



## BecciBoo

Diablo said:


> JAKE THE CHICKENS ARE COMING FOR YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe


He can look for them in the dinning room :roll2:


----------



## Jake89

I hate you both lol


----------



## Hamish

6 hours 10 mins till i leave, and i am taking 2 monkeys with me :lol2:


----------



## emma_fyfe

i really should be asleep by now!:crazy:


----------



## Trice

emma_fyfe said:


> i really should be asleep by now!:crazy:


Shouldnt we all


----------



## Trice

Hamish said:


> 6 hours 10 mins till i leave, and i am taking 2 monkeys with me :lol2:


Can i have one? 
Get me beer monkey! rr


----------



## emma_fyfe

Trice said:


> Shouldnt we all


yep you should be!:whip:


----------



## Trice

emma_fyfe said:


> yep you should be!:whip:


i'm sleep-typing


----------



## Dexter

Not leaving home till about 5 pm, so I've got plenty of time to sleep :crazy:


----------



## sweetvicky

I'm leaving at 9am, to hand in a project and then drive from West wales to Birmingham. I'm soooooooo glad i'm not driving!!!!

11 Hours 43 Mins
till departure from Birmingham!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShortFUSE

everybody awake i havent been able to sleep right:lol2: dont forget your passports or boarding passes:crazy:


----------



## joe0709

sheffieldUK said:


> everybody awake i havent been able to sleep right:lol2: dont forget your passports or boarding passes:crazy:


you giong ? lucky bugger: victory:


----------



## Corny-Dawny

Hope everyone has a great time and gets what they want.
Also hope the coaches are reliable this time and you all have a safe journey there and back.
Dawn


----------



## purejurrasic

emma_fyfe said:


> yep you should be!:whip:


well roll over, face the other way and keep quite, he may get a chance of some sleep then.


----------



## purejurrasic

Corny-Dawny said:


> Also hope the coaches are reliable this time and you all have a safe journey there and back.
> Dawn


 
Cor, your a bit behind the times, last trip was super, now we got a new coach company.


----------



## Corny-Dawny

Oh I though one broke down.


----------



## purejurrasic

Corny-Dawny said:


> Oh I though one broke down.


yeah, the sept one did, and the company was crap at sorting it, so that company was kicked into touch.

Our new company has even resprayed the coach for us.


----------



## ShortFUSE

Corny-Dawny said:


> Hope everyone has a great time and gets what they want.
> Also hope the coaches are reliable this time and you all have a safe journey there and back.
> Dawn


are you trying to jynx us :lol2:


----------



## tarantulabarn

1st Pick done, Edinburgh clear, Everyone Present, Traffic not too bad and pounding the miles


----------



## rob-stl-07

isnt it there (manchester) at 12.30?


----------



## piehunter

I'm getting on at Ashford later. Everything all set to leave home at 3pm 

I'm so excited, been looking forward to this for ages.

Steve and Tony (and everyone else who's helping) thank you soooooo much for all the hard work. I would NEVER have been able to sort my own trip out.

:no1::no1::no1:

God, I feel like a child on xmas eve! had mad is that?!


----------



## purejurrasic

rob-stl-07 said:


> isnt it there (manchester) at 12.30?


erm, is that a statement or a question?


----------



## rob-stl-07

purejurrasic said:


> erm, is that a statement or a question?


question sorry its just i was thinking where gonna be there at 11.45? so wil we have to wait 45 mins?


----------



## purejurrasic

rob-stl-07 said:


> question sorry its just i was thinking where gonna be there at 11.45? so wil we have to wait 45 mins?


 
Yep.

Coach starts loading at 12.30, leaves at 12.45, BUT chris is a nice guy, prob get a coffee and if everyone is there then he will leave early.


----------



## rob-stl-07

man..... im going to be soooooo bored waiting. got to leave soon.


----------



## Jake89

we will be there nice and early too so see you there rob! btw im jake and becci will be my little tag along!lol i will be wearing bright blue! you wont miss me


----------



## Corny-Dawny

sheffieldUK said:


> are you trying to jynx us :lol2:


:lol2: No Lol Just hope it all goes well :blush:


----------



## Young_Gun

Leaving soon :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:

See you all later you can drool over my royals I'm gettin at Oldham Jake


----------



## Jake89

Young_Gun said:


> Leaving soon :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
> 
> See you all later you can drool over my royals I'm gettin at Oldham Jake


picking up at oldham! ok see you at lime street roy : victory:


----------



## Athravan

Travel safe everyone


----------



## Young_Gun

Jake89 said:


> picking up at oldham! ok see you at lime street roy : victory:


Aye,collection from Oldham then sendin em home with the old man for the weekend


----------



## purejurrasic

Jake89 said:


> picking up at oldham! ok see you at lime street roy : victory:


 
whats at lime street?


----------



## Jake89

purejurrasic said:


> whats at lime street?


LIMES :crazy:


----------



## purejurrasic

Jake89 said:


> LIMES :crazy:


 
thats ok then, i though maybe it was limes but didnt wana look a twit !

:whistling2:


----------



## purejurrasic

Athravan said:


> Travel safe everyone


cheers, hope your trip goes well, and its not to choppy, dont wana spill your cocktail !!


----------



## Diablo

Wehey Leave Sooon


----------



## purejurrasic

Diablo said:


> Wehey Leave Sooon


 
ah, you woken up then you lazy sh**


----------



## Trice

doodoodoo


----------



## Diablo

purejurrasic said:


> ah, you woken up then you lazy sh**


Yup yes I have  Faith is back now lol  

Hey Tony I've got my boom box ready to crack on some choons.


----------



## purejurrasic

Trice said:


> doodoodoo


 
I can tell your getting excited !:lol2:


----------



## Trice

Tony! Tony do you have fridges on there?  Basically... I got this shake thing! want milk with it, if i buy a pint, can i keep it cooled


----------



## Trice

Diablo said:


> Yup yes I have  Faith is back now lol
> 
> * Hey Tony I've got my boom box ready to crack on some choons.*


God save us! Britney spears - oops i did it again
and Petshop boys eh?


----------



## Diablo

Trice said:


> God save us! Britney spears - oops i did it again
> and Petshop boys eh?


Nope Trice we don't listen to the same crap as you lol  


Tony I've got you abba CD here lmao.


----------



## Diablo

NEWSFLASH 

Tiger Loose in Ashford be warned this Tiger is sex driven 


Muwahahaha.


----------



## purejurrasic

Trice said:


> Tony! Tony do you have fridges on there?  Basically... I got this shake thing! want milk with it, if i buy a pint, can i keep it cooled


 
Coach 1 has, not so sure about coach 2 as we changed it from the single decker


----------



## Diablo

Tony are we leaving yet?


----------



## purejurrasic

Diablo said:


> Tony are we leaving yet?


i am leaving in 5 !! get the kettle on


----------



## Diablo

purejurrasic said:


> i am leaving in 5 !! get the kettle on


Ok dude kettle is on  but it doesnt fit lol.


NOT LONG TO GO.


----------



## Diablo

6,000 posts come on my son 


Tony thought you had left.


----------



## Athravan

Get going already! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Diablo

Athravan said:


> Get going already! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


LOL Christy 

What time at the bar tomorrow lmao


----------



## Dexter

Wish everyone a good trip : victory:


----------



## Diablo

See you all at ashford laters guys


----------



## jonnydotcom

Woo hoo leeds coach is on the way to ashford


----------



## Trice

ello lalala


----------



## the-reptile-mafia

Have great fun everyone and post loads oif new threads about your lovely animals


----------



## Trice

the-reptile-mafia said:


> Have great fun everyone and post loads oif new threads about your lovely animals


thanks 
im leaving in a min to meet Emma in liverpool st, then we're getting train to ashford. mmmmmm i mhungry.


----------



## BecciBoo

Woo i'm on the coach from manchester


----------



## freekygeeky

how wierd!!! we are about to leave to go to the coach!!! i have butterflys in my belly, im scared... 
lol


BecciBoo said:


> Woo i'm on the coach from manchester


----------



## Athravan

I was just about to leave and someone smashed up my car!! Have to go find a rental frantically on time now... argh :bash: What timing! :lol2:


----------



## the-reptile-mafia

Athravan said:


> I was just about to leave and someone smashed up my car!! Have to go find a rental frantically on time now... argh :bash: What timing! :lol2:


Thats not good :S


Seeing as i live half an hour from ashford i might get my mum to give me a lift up there when your all about to go so i can shout abuse at you and tell you how jjealous i am


----------



## joe0709

when willl they be back ??? i want to envy there buys


----------



## pankthesnake

joe0709 said:


> when willl they be back ??? i want to envy there buys


coach 1 is expected to arrive at birmingham at around 4:00 am tomorrow morning, don't know about other drops.


----------



## CBR1100XX

joe0709 said:


> when willl they be back ??? i want to envy there buys


We will all be waiting for all the new pic threads:lol2:


----------



## joe0709

fazer600sy said:


> We will all be waiting for all the new pic threads:lol2:


yep cant wait to see them :mf_dribble:


----------



## SisterMoonbeam

can i just ask.... i asked in another thread too but it doesn't seem very active and i'm curious...

why are green iguanas banned from hamm and other shows?


----------



## beege_3

Probably to stop the amount of people buying them without knowledge of their care / housing requirements when they are fully grown and then when they get "too big" they get neglected.


----------



## SisterMoonbeam

wouldn't that be the case for most reps though?


----------



## Iliria

it could be, but it seems that there are more people that buy iggys without thinking of them further down the line than alot of other reps.


----------



## Dexter

Just a big thanks to Steve, Tony and all the people that worked hard to make the trip as enjoyable as possible as well Nige, Greg, Emma and Chirs (T-bo the boss) for the companionship.

Good to meet some of the other members too : victory:


----------



## Robbie

Dexter said:


> Just a big thanks to Steve, Tony and all the people that worked hard to make the trip as enjoyable as possible as well Nige, Greg, Emma and Chirs (T-bo the boss) for the companionship.
> 
> Good to meet some of the other members too : victory:


Copy cat! I was going to make the thank you thread!!


----------



## Dexter

Robbie said:


> Copy cat! I was going to make the thank you thread!!


You can still do a thank you thread :whistling2:


----------



## Robbie

Dexter said:


> You can still do a thank you thread :whistling2:


Bleh. Someone else already has so I left my thanks in the review thread.
So what did you bring back Dex?


----------



## boomslang40

I saw red phase green iguanas for sale at hamm!

pics are up of my lil royals in the piccy section! :lol2:


----------



## Dexter

1 x male sharp albino boa
1 x male jeff gee line hypo boa
1 x female hypo surinam x pastel boa

Not many but cost me EUR 1150.00 :crazy:


----------



## Robbie

Dexter said:


> 1 x male sharp albino boa
> 1 x male jeff gee line hypo boa
> 1 x female hypo surinam x pastel boa
> 
> Not many but cost me EUR 1150.00 :crazy:


I can quite well imagine. Did you see the Calico/Paradox looking Boa? I didn't get a picture of it (too busy taking snaps of the royals) but someone on my coach did.

Some guy had a B/W Tegu in the back of his car when everyone was getting their boxes put back on the coach. I felt like asking him how much he wanted for it.


----------



## Dexter

Yeah I saw that Calico which was not for sale. By the way I bought the hypo suriname on the table just next to the calico one.


----------



## Robbie

Dexter said:


> Yeah I saw that Calico which was not for sale. By the way I bought the hypo suriname on the table just next to the calico one.


Ah OK cool. I did try and look out for you. Nicky said you were sat next to Nigel on the coach aswell.


----------



## Dexter

Robbie said:


> Ah OK cool. I did try and look out for you. Nicky said you were sat next to Nigel on the coach aswell.


Nope T-bo was sat next to Nige on the coach. I was at the back of the bus :crazy:


----------



## Robbie

Dexter said:


> Nope T-bo was sat next to Nige on the coach. I was at the back of the bus :crazy:


:crazy::blush: Maybe she said teebs was...
I met Gina in the services lounge before we crossed the tunnel on the way back. Had to mention I forgot to post those snake skins she was asking for.


----------



## Dexter

Robbie said:


> :crazy::blush: Maybe she said teebs was...
> I met Gina in the services lounge before we crossed the tunnel on the way back. Had to mention I forgot to post those snake skins she was asking for.


 
I gave her a big skin in Hamm :crazy:


----------



## Robbie

Dexter said:


> I gave her a big skin in Hamm :crazy:


Ah well maybe she won't need mine as soon.

Did you catch the Pastel Ivory? On the back wall... I was in love.


----------



## purejurrasic

Dexter said:


> I gave her a big skin in Hamm :crazy:


Ah, thats why she had a big smile !:whistling2:


----------



## Robbie

purejurrasic said:


> Ah, thats why she had a big smile !:whistling2:


Oo-er!


----------



## Dexter

Yeah seen that. Trouble being that most boas and royals were beyond what I can afford :bash:

The only consolation I have is that 99% of the expensive stuff was still there at the end of the show, which means the breeders got stuck.

Also although haggling is part of the business, I felt that breeders weren't really keen in dropping their prices much. From the asking price I got a 50 euro discount in one, 25 euro on other two. 

The breeders I contacted before the show and sent me a very expensive price list, stuck to their asking price and took 99% of their snakes back home.


----------



## Robbie

Dexter said:


> Yeah seen that. Trouble being that most boas and royals were beyond what I can afford :bash:
> 
> The only consolation I have is that 99% of the expensive stuff was still there at the end of the show, which means the breeders got stuck.
> 
> Also although haggling is part of the business, I felt that breeders weren't really keen in dropping their prices much. From the asking price I got a 50 euro discount in one, 25 euro on other two.
> 
> The breeders I contacted before the show and sent me a very expensive price list, stuck to their asking price and took 99% of their snakes back home.


Then we might be in luck come September...


----------



## Dexter

Maybe, but I think that they will stick to their prices until the day they realise they are charging too much.

Although people moan when I say that, I'm a firm believer that the most expensive snakes aren't sold, they are exchanged between top breeders.

For instance, I can have a snake that in my head is worth 4 grand (although everyone would love to have that snake, no one would ever afford or be stupid enough to pay that sort of money). So another breeder comes about with a snke he thinks is worth 3 1/2 grand.

Then we just swap and all of a sudden both breeders are happy that they have the snakes they want but no cash was exchanged.

It's the same principle that I could swap with you my fiat punto for your Micra. Then I tell you my car is worth 100 grand and you do the same, we are both happy thinking we got a car that is worth 100 grand.


----------



## Athravan

I saw a few snakes priced very unrealistically and I can't posisbly conceive of them being sold at those prices... 

Prices that could have been reasonable 6 months ago were expensive this weekend because of the euro strength also... things that would have been a bargain 6 months ago were this weekend just "reasonable". I hope that the £ gains some strength again before September but if it doesn't, I can't see the prices being that competitive.

But, on the other side, a lot of USA breeders go to Hamm, and if you pre-order, you can pay in $$, the dollar is very weak against the £ right now so that is where the huge bargains lie.


----------



## Dexter

Well but it's still wrong in my opinion, so since I'm not planning to die in the next 5 years, I shall be patient and wait until prices drop.

There are 2 types of expensive snakes:

1) the ones that are just too beautifull and in 10 years even if everyone has one they might still fetch a good price because they are truly amazing (pied balls for instance). 2 years ago people said that pied ball would go down considerably even being recessive, but they are still bloody expensive, while other recessive snakes have gone down 

2) snakes that are new releases. These ones will probably go down, unless they get into a pied ball status which doesn't happen too often. People like new things, but sometimes after a while they realise that it's not that appealling and they get a bit bored, or it becomes available in number and the price naturally comes down


----------



## Dexter

One example for me is the motley boas. Motleys are stunning animals, but they are co-dom and not very rare. Quite a few people have one now in europe and in the US.

Anyone who breed them and get a litter of 20 snakes, will have 10 motleys. So it's beyong me how snakes like that can fetch 2800 euros. No wonder they don't get sold too often (and as I said, most end up being swapped for other morphs).

A motley should not cost more than 650 euros, and I can see them going down quickly, specially because people will start importing more and more from the States.

A year ago you'd not get one for less than 3 grand, now you can get for 2 grand and if you haggle a bit you might get for 1.75 grand.

There was an italian breeder in line 15 selling super motleys for 4000 euros 06 and 3500 euros 07. He sent me his price list before the show, and I went have a word with him and he was not willing to go more than 200 quid discount on his most expensive snakes. Of couse someone who can afford to pay 4000 for a snake, would not even bother to haggle for 200 quid.

So I think the guy has some excellent snakes (maybe the best boas and pythons in the whole show), but I find it stupid that he's so inflexible and greedy. He could be rich if he charged what the snakes are worth, rather than travelling hours, to sit there for hours just to show off and sell shit.

As I said, next year loads of people will have super motley, they might be sold for 2000 euros, so what's the point in just keeping for himself if sooner or later there will be thousands of people producing them, and people who will have made a lot more money than him in a way because they sold the snake for what they were worth.


----------



## boomslang40

Dexter said:


> Yeah I saw that Calico which was not for sale. By the way I bought the hypo suriname on the table just next to the calico one.


was the the haitian Boa?


----------



## Dexter

No it was one advertised as Hypo Surinam x Pink Pastel. I realise now I should have bought the male as well.

I didn't pay too much attention to it at the time, but because I was after a female hypo I went for it and could not believe it was so cheap for the quality of the animal.

It was an import from the US, but you can clearly see the BCC blood in her because of some saddle patterns and the colour of the tail. And because of the mix with a pastel, it gave her a very red colour on the flanks.

I believe they have crossed suriname BCC with hypos and later bred the hypo surinames to pastels. 

As soon as she sheds for the first time with me, I'll post some pictures of her : victory:


----------



## boomslang40

:whistling2:I meant the calico lol...

pics sound good! lol, loko forward to seeing them! :mf_dribble:


----------



## t-bo

Robbie said:


> Ah well maybe she won't need mine as soon.
> 
> Did you catch the Pastel Ivory? On the back wall... I was in love.


I got a picture!!! yeah it was lovely.


----------



## Storm Python

t-bo said:


> I got a picture!!! yeah it was lovely.


My word thats just stunning.!!!
When you guys starting septembers trip?


----------



## Dexter

boomslang40 said:


> :whistling2:I meant the calico lol...
> 
> pics sound good! lol, loko forward to seeing them! :mf_dribble:


I'm so in love with mine at the minute, that I forgot completely about the calico :crazy:


----------



## boomslang40

haha  i know the feeling! let me know when you put some pics up! look forward to it:no1:


----------



## Robbie

boomslang40 said:


> :whistling2:I meant the calico lol...
> 
> pics sound good! lol, loko forward to seeing them! :mf_dribble:


Yes it was the Hiatian.


----------



## boomslang40

I just realised, I saw hatchling aldabras for sale at hamm, and was meant to go back and ask what they were asking and forgot!!! :banghead:

did anyone by chance catch a glimpse? 'Geochelone gigantea'

thanks!:no1:


----------



## boomslang40

aaaah no, not only that but, there were two guys on the trip, one wearing a black t-shirt the other a brown leather jacket, worked in an insurance company, covering the floods for oxford....and i took his number and email and really need it! and ive lost the bit of paper!!!


does anyone know their contact details?! DISASTER!!!!:censor:


----------



## shaneo95

As soon as the september tickets gone on sale im gonna get some straight away do you need to go through any qurantine or anything??


----------



## purejurrasic

StormTrooper said:


> My word thats just stunning.!!!
> When you guys starting septembers trip?


 
lol, still getting over this one !

We have some changes planned, and are in talks with Frank, the organiser at hamm, so may have some added value to the next trip.

This is still all being planned, so we are looking at the end of the month to open bookings.


----------

